# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  الخيمة الرمضانية . . . بوست خاص بشهر رمضان الفضيل

## musab aljak

*
 امساكيه شهر رمضان 1432 - 2011







امساكية رمضان المدينة المنورة - السعودية 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان القدس - فسلطين 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان مقديشو - الصومال 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان مسقط - عمان 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان صلالة - عمان 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الدوحه - قطر 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان القاهرة - مصر 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الرباط - المغرب 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الرياض - السعودية 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان دبي - الامارات 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الجزائر - الجزائر 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان قسنطينة - الجزائر 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان عنابة - الجزائر 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان بليدا - الجزائر 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان تلمسان - الجزائر 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الخرطوم - السودان 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان عطبرة - السودان 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان كسلا - السودان 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان بورسودان - السودان 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان غزة - فلسطين 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الضفة الغربية - فلسطين 1432 - 2011 




امساكية رمضان الشارقة - الامارات 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان بغداد - العراق 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان أربيل - العراق 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان بيروت - لبنان 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان تونس 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان صنعاء - اليمن 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان عدن - اليمن 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان طرابلس - ليبيا 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان بنغازي - ليبيا 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان مصراته - ليبيا 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان سبها - ليبيا 1432 - 2011 

 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

امساكية رمضان عمّان - الاردن 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان طهران - ايران 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان لندن - انجلترا 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان واشنطن - الولايات الامريكيه 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان جدة - السعودية 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الطائف - السعودية 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان تبوك - السعودية 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان بريدة - السعودية 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الدمام - السعودية 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان أبها - السعودية 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الدار البيضاء - المغرب 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان طنجة - المغرب 1432 - 2011 



امساكية رمضان الاسكندرية - مصر 1432 - 2011 

*

----------


## musab aljak

* 
إستعد لشهر المغفرة



 
قال تعالى:
 { يا أيها الذين آمنوا كُتب عليكُمُ الصِّيام كما كُتب على الذَّين من قبلكم لعلّكم تتَّقون } 
[البقرة:183].





وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
 [ من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ، ومن قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ] 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2014
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]


 
فها هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يزفها !
 بشرى إلهية : 
  [ أتاكم شهر رمضان ، شهر مبارك ،  فرض الله عليكم صيامه ، تفتح فيه أبواب  الجنة ، وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم ،  وتغل فيه مردة الشياطين ، وفيه ليلة هي  خير من ألف شهر ، من حرم خيرها فقد  حرم ] الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 55
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

 
  قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله :   هذا الحديث أصل في تهنئة الناس بعضهم بعضا بشهر رمضان ، كيف لا يبشر   المؤمن بفتح أبواب الجنان ؟! كيف لا يبشر المذنب بغلق أبواب النيران ؟! كيف   لا يبشر العاقل بوقت يغل فيه الشيطان ؟! 



كيف سوف يكون استقبالك لشهر الغفران
أتاك شهر التوبة والغفران، شهر تضاعف فيه
 الأعمال، وتحط فيه الأوزار فجد فيه بالطاعات
 وبادر فيه بالحسنات.
ألم يإن لك أن ترجع إلى باب مولاك؟

نيات ينبغي استصحابها قبل دخول رمضان :
ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه
 في الحديث القدسي
[ قال الله عز وجل : إذا تحدث عبدي بأن يعمل حسنة فأنا أكتبها له حسنة ما لم يعمل . فإذا عملها فأنا أكتبها بعشر أمثالها ] الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 129خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
 


ومن النيات المطلوبة في هذا الشهر :
- نية ختم القرآن لعدة مرات مع التدبر .
- نية التوبة الصادقة من جميع الذنوب السالفة .
- نية أن يكون هذا الشهر بداية انطلاقة للخير
 والعمل الصالح وإلى الأبد بإذن الله .
- نية كسب أكبر قدر ممكن من الحسنات في هذا الشهر ففيه تضاعف الأجور والثواب .
- نية تصحيح السلوك والخلق والمعاملة الحسنة لجميع الناس .
- نية العمل لهذا الدين ونشره بين الناس مستغلاً روحانية هذا الشهر .

*********
منقول

*

----------


## جواندي

*جزاك الله خير يا مصعب
ربنا يجعله في ميزان الحسنات أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جزاك الله خيرا يا مصعب في ميزان حسناتك يا غالي 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
 لتنتفع برمضان

 1/ تذكر أن هذا الشهر  غنيمة من الله، ونعمة من المولى، ولن ينال المؤمن بركة نعمته بمثل طاعته.

  2/ موضع التأثر  والتلقي هو القلب، فعليك بتطهير قلبك من أمراضه: حسد ، حقد، رياء، ... الخ.


   3/  قلبك بين أصبعين  من أصابع الرحمن .. فانطرح بين يدي مولاك، وتملّق له،  واسأله كما يسأل الطفل الصغير  أمه حاجته، أو طعامه إذا جاع! واصل الطرق،  فمن واصل الطرق أوشك أن يفتح له.

  4/ سامح كلّ من أخطأ  عليك، فإن هذه قربة عظيمة، وهي مظنة لاستجلاب عفو الله عنك ومسامحته.

  5/ أقبل على القرآن  من الآن، فإن هذه التهيئة مهمة، وقد كان بعض السلف يسمي هذه الشهر ـ شهر شعبان ـ :  شهر القراء.

  6/ لا تتوقع أن تتذوق  لذة رمضان وأنت عاق لوالديك!

  8/  لا تعتمد على نفسك  ولا تركن إليها، مهما بَلَغْتَ من القوة في التعبد، بل  توكل عليه سبحانه، فإنه  الموفق، فما منك شيء، ولا لك شيء، بل (وما بكم من  نعمة فمن الله).

  9/  أشعر نفسك أن هذا  آخر رمضان لك في حياتك، وقد كتبت قبل سنوات مقالة  بعنوان: لئن أدركت رمضان ليرين  الله ما أصنع! وقول الله عظيم في تقرير هذا  المعنى (أياماً معدودات).

  10/  دع مجالس اللهو،  أو حتى مجالس الأنس المعتادة، أو تخفف منها على الأقل،  واصحب من تجد فيه عوناً لك  على الطاعة، وتذكر أثر مجالسة جبريل لنبيك صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وكيف وضح ابن عباس  ذلك بقوله: «كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَجْوَدَ  النَّاسِ، وَكَانَ أَجْوَدُ مَا  يَكُونُ فِي رَمَضَانَ حِينَ يَلْقَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ،  وَكَانَ يَلْقَاهُ فِي  كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ فَيُدَارِسُهُ القُرْآنَ،  فَلَرَسُولُ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَجْوَدُ بِالخَيْرِ مِنَ   الرِّيحِ المُرْسَلَةِ».
 تلك عشرة كاملة ..  اللهم بلغنا رمضان، وأعنا فيه على ذكرك وشكرك.
 بقلم
 الشيخ الدكتور عمر بن عبدالله المقبل
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي مصعب فلقد اوفيت وكفيت وقدمت كل ما هو خير لاخوانك المسلمين 
نفع الله بك الاسلام وجعلك ذخراً لوالديك 
لك كل السلام والتقدير 

*

----------


## محمد star

*والله يامصعب الله يكرمك ماقصرته ربنا يديكك حسنات قدر الاجتهاد الاجتهدتوه
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جزاك الله خيرا الاخ الكريم مصعب نسأل الله  ان يقدرنا جميعا علي صيامه وقيامه وان يغفر لنا ويعفو عنا آمين يا كريم
*

----------


## zahababeker

*ربنا يرزقك رزق المتقين وفتح الله عليك فتح العارفين واثابك ثواب اهل الفردوس . 
  مصعب تلقى الفي مرادك وتصوم وتفطر على خير . واعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*جزاااااك الله خيرااا ٠٠ امساااااكية الهند ٠٠٠
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*  إن رمضان أيها الصائمون من أعظم الفرص لتحقيق هذه التقوى لعلكم تتقون (1) 
   الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين  وبعد 
   قال الله  تعالى : (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من  قبلكم لعلكم تتقون )) سورة البقرة  (183) ، فهذه الغاية التي أشار إليها  القرآن الكريم من فرضية الصيام غاية عظيمة ، ومقصد نبيل إذا لا يمكن تتصل  القلوب بخالقها الاتصال الأمثل إلا من خلال هذا الطريق ، طريق التقوى .  والمتأمل في القرآن الكريم يجد حشداً كبيراً من النصوص لتأصيل هذا الجانب  في النفس الإنسانية . فقد جاءت الوصية بالتقوى لعموم الناس كما في قول الله  تعالى : ((يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها  زوجها ، وبث منهما رجالاً كثيراً ونساءً ، واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به  والأرحام . إن الله كان عليكم رقيباً ))  سورة النساء (1) ، وجاءت الوصية بها للمؤمنين خاصة قال الله تعالى : (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته ولا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون )) سورة آل عمران (102) ، وجاءت الوصية بها لرسوله وخليله ومصطفاه حين قال الله تعالى : (( يا أيها النبي اتق الله .. الآية ))  سورة الأحزاب (1)
   وقد جاء  تفسير التقوى عن جمع من السلف رحمهم الله تعالى فهذا علي رضي الله عنه قال :  التقوى هي الخوف من الجليل ، والعمل بالتنزيل ، والقناعة بالقليل ،  والاستعداد ليوم الرحيل . وقال طلق بن حبيب  رحمه الله  : هي أن تعمل بطاعة  الله على نور من الله ترجوا ثواب الله ، وأن تترك معصية الله ، على نور من  الله ، تخاف عذاب الله . وجمعها آخرون فقالو: هي أن تجعل بينك وبين عذاب  الله وقاية بفعل أوامره واجتناب نواهيه . ومن أجمل ما دونته سيرة عمر بن  عبد العزيز تلك الوصية التي كتب بها إلى أحد رجال ذلك الزمان فقال : أوصيك  بتقوى الله عز وجل التي لايقبل غيرها ، ولا يرحم إلا أهلها ولا يثيب إلا  عليها ؛ فإن الواعظين بها كثير والعاملين بها قليل ، جعلنا الله وإياك من  المتقين . وصدق رحمه الله تعالى في كون الواعظين بها كثير ، والعاملين بها  قليل . فإن هذا أوضح ما يكون في مثل هذا الزمان .  وإلا فهي أعظم عاصم عن  الفتنة ، وأقوى حجاباً عن المعصية ، وهي ستار واق بين العبد وبين الرذائل  من الأقوال والأفعال ، وما سكنت قلب إلا ازدادت طمأنينته ، وعظم خوفه ،  وقرب من ربه ، وراج ذكره بين الناس . قال بن رجب رحمه الله تعالى : ومن صار  له هذا المقام حالاً دائماً أو غالباً ـ يعني التقوى ـ فهو من المحسنين  الذين يعبدون الله كأنهم يرونه ، ومن المحسنين الذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم  والفواحش إلا اللمم . وفي الجملة فتقوى الله في السر هي علامة كمال الإيمان  ، ولها تأثير عظيم في إلقاء الله لصاحبه الثناء في قلوب المؤمنين . قال  أبو الدرداء : ليتق أحدكم أن تلعنه قلوب المؤمنين وهو لا يشعر ، يخلو  بمعاصي الله ، فيلقي الله له البغض في قلوب المؤمنين . وقال سليمان التيمي :  إن الرجل ليصيب الذنب في السر ، فيصبح وعليه مذلته . وقال غيره : إن العبد  ليذنب الذنب فيما بينه وبين الله تعالى ، ثم يجيء إلى إخوانه فيرون أثر  ذلك عليه ، وهذا من أعظم الأدلة على وجود الإله الحق المجازي بذرّات  الأعمال في الدنيا قبل الآخرة ، ولا يضيع عنده عمل عامل ، ولا ينفع من  قدرته حجاب ولا استتار ، فالسعيد من أصلح ما بينه وبين الله تعالى ، فإنه  من أصلح ما بينه وبين الله تعالى أصلح الله  ما بينه وبين الخلق ، ومن التمس محامد الناس بسخط الله عاد حامده من الناس  ذاماً له . ومن أعجب ما روي في هذا ما روي عن أبي جعفر السائح ؛ قال : كان  حبيب أبو محمد تاجراً يكري الدراهم ، فمر ذات يوم بصبيان ، فإذا هم يلعبون ،  فقال بعضهم لبعض : قد جاء آكل الربا . فنكّس رأسه وقال : يارب ! أفشيت سري  إلى الصبيان . فرجع ، فجمع ماله كله ، وقال : يارب  إني أسير ، وإني قد  اشتريت نفسي منك بهذا المال فأعتقني ، فلما أصبح تصدق بالمال كله ، وأخذ في  العبادة ، ثم مر بأولئك الصبيان ، فلما رأوه قال بعضهم لبعض : اسكتوا ،  فقد جاء حبيب العابد . فبكى وقال : يارب  أنت تذم مرة وتحمد مرّه وكله من  عندك  .(10)   
أطلق الأرواح من أصفادها  ***  في بهيج من رياض الأتقياء غادياتٍ رائحاتٍ كالسّنا   ***  سابحات بسن آفاق الضياء إنها ياشر ظمأى فاسقها   ***  مشتهاها من ينابيع الصفا شهوة الأجساد قد ألقت   ***   بها في قفار ، ليس فيها من رَوَاء ماغذاء الجسم في ألوانه   ***  فيه للأرواح شيء من حِباء إنما الأرواح تحيا بالذي   ***   في صيام الجسم تُزجيه السماء   إن  رمضان أيها الصائمون من أعظم الفرص لتحقيق هذه التقوى ، وعلينا أن ندرك أن  الذنب مهما صغُر في عين مرتكبه إنما يخرم سياج هذه التقوى ، فيحرم الإنسان  كمالها ، وحين تستمر الخطيئة يتسع الخرق فتضيع هذه التقوى بالكلية من  القلب ، وحين يكون ذلك عافانا الله وإياكم يعيش الإنسان أشبه شيء بالأنعام .  وفقنا الله وإياكم لتحقيق هذه التقوى ، وجعلنا ممن يخشاه في السر والعلن .  وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .  

(3) لعلكم تتقون (2) 
   الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين    وبعد  
   فإن العبد  الصالح متى ماالتزم العبادة ، وتمسّك بها قرُب من ربه تبارك وتعالى ، ولا  زال سائراً في طريق العبودية حتى يصل لدرجة الولاية التي أخبر الله تعالى  عنها في الحديث القدسي بقوله : (( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )) .  (11) والعبادة جزء من ركن التقوى العظيم الذي هو : امتثال أمر الله تعالى ،  والصائم أحق من بحث عن سر الولاية بينه وبين الله تعالى ، ومتى ما وجده  فرح به وسُر ، وجدّ في الإقبال عليه والتمسك به ، والصلاة صلة بين العبد  وربه ، وحبل متين في تحصيل هذه الولاية ، وما رأيت مسلماً محافظاً على هذه  الصلاة إلا رجوت له الخير في عاجل أمره وآجله ، والأمثلة الحية التي نراها  اليوم لمثل هؤلاء هي أصدق شاهد على ما نقول . وحين يحافظ المسلم الصائم على  هذه الفريضة ، بتحصيل أركانها ، وواجباتها ، وشروطها ، ويقيمها القيام  الأمثل وفق ما جاءت بالسنة  حينها إنما يتعرّض لنفحات ربه ، وكرم مولاه ،  وفضل خالقه الذي جاء في أحاديث متكاثرة في الفرض والنافلة ففي الفريضة يقول  صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يريه عن ربه تبارك وتعالى : (( وما تقرّب إلى  عبدي بأحب مما افترضته عليه )) .(12)  
   وفي حديث  أنس ابن مالك رضى الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من  صلى لله أربعين يوماً بدرك التكبيرة الأولى ، كتب له براءتان : براءة من  النار ، وبراءة من النفاق . )) (13) وفي حديث أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه قال :  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يتوضأ أحدكم فيحسن وضوءه ويسبغه  ، ثم يأتي المسجد لا يريد إلا الصلاة فيه ، إلا تبشبش الله إليه كما  يتبشبش أهل الغائب بطلعته .(14)  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من صلى  الصبح فهو في ذمة الله ... الحديث ) .(15)  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((  من صلى العشاء في جماعة فكأنما قال نصف الليل ، ومن صلى الفجر في جماعة  فكأنما قام الليل كله ))(16)  
   وفي باب  النافلة يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم :: (( ما من عبد مسلم يصلي لله تعالى كل  يوم ثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعاً غير الفريضة إلا بنى الله له بيتاً في الجنة ،  أو بُني له بيت في الجنة ))(17) . وعنها رضى الله عنها قال : قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : من حافظ على أربع ركعات قبل الظهر ، وأربع بعدها ،  حرّمه الله على النار )) (18) وعن ابن عمر رضى الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال : (( رحم الله امرءاً صلى قبل العصر أربعاً )) (19)  .  وعن عبد الله بن مغفّل رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :  (( صلوا قبل المغرب ، صلوا قبل المغرب ، صلوا قبل المغرب )) ثم قال في  الثالثة : لمن شاء .(20) . وعن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال : يصبح على كل سلامي من أحدكم صدقة : فبكل تسبيحة صدقة ، وكل  تحميدة صدقة ، وكل تهليلة صدقة ، وكل تكبيرة صدقة ، وأمر بالمعروف صدقة ،  ونهي عن المنكر صدقة ، ويجزي من ذلك ركعتان يركعهما من الضحى ))(21)  . ومن  أعظم النوافل في هذا الشهر الكريم : قيام الليل ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :  (( إن الله يتنزل في ثلث الليل الآخر من كل ليلة فيقول : هل من سائل  فأعطيه ، هل من داع فأستجيب له ....... وذلك في كل ليلة . )) .(22)  وحين  تغيب عنا هذه الفضائل التي تحققها الصلاة في حياة الواحد منا ، يمكن أن  نستشهد على فضلها بما قاله ابن القيّم رحمه الله تعالى حين قال : الصلاة  مجلبة للرزق ، حافظة للصحة ، دافعة للأذى ، مطردة للأدواء ، مقوّية للقلب ،  مبيّضة للوجه ، مفرحة للنفس ، مذهبة للكسل ، منشّطة للجوارح ، ممدة للقوى ،  شارحة للصدر ، منورة للقلب ، حافظة للنعمة ، دافعة  للنقمة ، جالبة للبركة ، مبعدة من الشيطان ، مقرّبة من الرحمن ...  وبالجملة فلها تأثير عجيب في حفظ صحة البدن والقلب وقواهما ، ودفع المواد  الرديئة عنها ، وما ابتلي رجلان بعاهة أو داء ، أو محنة أو بلية ، إلا كان  حظ المصلي منهما أقل ، وعاقبته أسلم ، وللصلاة تأثير عجيب في دفع شرور  الدنيا ، ولا سيما إذا أعطيت حقها من التكميل ظاهراً وباطناً ، فما استدفعت  شرور الدنيا والآخرة ، ولا استجلبت مصالحهما بمثل الصلاة ؛ وسر ذلك أن  الصلاة صلة بالله ـ عز وجل ـ وعلى قدر صلة العبد بربه تُفتح عليه من  الخيرات أبوابها ، وتقطع عنه من الشرور اسبابها ، وتفيض عليه مواد التوفيق  من ربه ـ عز وجل ـ والعافية والصحة والغنيمة والغنى والراحة والنعيم  والأفراح والمسرات كلها محضرة لديه ومسارعة إليه .(23)  
   جعلنا الله وإياكم من أهل الصلاة المحافظين عليها .  
         (10)  جامع العلوم والحكم .

    (11)  رواه البخاري

    (12)  رواه البخاري

    (13)  رواه الترمذي وحسنه الألباني

    (14) رواه ابن خزيمة وصححه الألباني .

    (15)  رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني .

    (16)  رواه أبو داود والترمذي وصححه الألباني

    (17) رواه مسلم

    (18)  رواه الخمسة

    (19)  رواه أبو داود

    (20)  رواه البخاري

    (21) متفق عليه

    (22)  متفق عليه

    (23)  جامع الفقه (3)  
*

----------


## musab aljak

*   القرآن في رمضان 

معلوم  أن رمضان شهر له خصوصية بالقرآن. قال الله تعالى: ((شهر رمضان الذي أنزل  فيه القرآن هدى للناس و بينات من الهدى و الفرقان))(البقرة:185). فقد أنزل  الله القرآن في هذا الشهر، و في ليلة منه هي ليلة القدر، لذا كان لهذا  الشهر مزية بهذا القرآن. و كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يعرض القرآن في  رمضان على جبريل عليه السلام، فكان يدارسه القرآن. فعن ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما قال: "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أجود الناس و كان أجود ما  يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل فيدارسه القرآن"(سبق تخريجه).  
فكونه  يخص ليالي رمضان بمدارسته، دليل على أهمية قراءة القرآن في رمضان. و معلوم  أن الكثير من الناس يغفلون عن قراءة القرآن في غير رمضان، فنجدهم طوال  السنة لا يكاد أحدهم يختم القرآن إلا ختمة واحدة، أو ختمتين، أو ربما نصف  ختمة في أحد عشر شهراً. فإذا جاء رمضان أقبل عليه و أتم تلاوته. و نحن  نقول: إنه على أجر، و له خير كبير، و لكن ينبغي ألا يهجر القرآن طوال وقته؛  لأن الله تعالى ذمّ الذين يهجرونه، قال تعالى: ((و قال الرسول يا رب إن  قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجوراً))(الفرقان).  
* و من هجران القرآن ألا يكون الإنسان مهتماً به طوال العام إلا قليلاً. 
* و من هجرانه كذلك أنه إذا قرأه لم يتدبره، و لم يتعقله. 
* و من هجرانه أن القارئ يقرأه لكنه لا يطبقه، و لا يعمل بتعاليمه.  
و  أما الذين يقرؤون القرآن طوال عامهم، فهم أهل القرآن، الذين هم أهل الله و  خاصته. و يجب على المسلم أن يكون مهتماً بالقرآن، و يكون من الذين يتلونه  حق تلاوته، و من الذين يحللون حلاله و يحرمون حرامه، و يعملون بمحكمه، و  يؤمنون بمتشابهه و يقفون عند عجائبه، و يعتبرون بأمثاله، و يعتبرون بقصصه و  ما فيه، و يطبقون تعاليمه؛ لأن القرآن أنزل لأجل أن يعمل به و يطبق، و إن  كانت تلاوته تعتبر عملاً و فيها أجر.  
و  فضائل التلاوة كثيرة و مشهورة، و لو لم يكن منها إلا قول النبي صلى الله  عليه و سلم: "من قرأ حرفاً من القرآن فله حسنة، و الحسنة بعشر أمثالها، لا  أقول آلم حرف، و لكن ألف حرف، و لام حرف، و ميم حرف"(أخرجه الترمذي برقم  2910من حديث عبدالله بن مسعود مرفوعاً). فجعل في قراءة آلم ثلاثين حسنة.  
و  فضائل التلاوة كثيرة لا تخفى على مسلم، و في ليالي رمضان و أيامه تشتد  الهمة له. كان بعض القراء الذين أدركناهم يقرؤون في كل ليلة ثلاثة أجزاء من  القرآن على وجه الاجتماع؛ يجتمعون في بيت، أو مسجد، أو أي مكان، فيقرؤون  في كل عشرة أيام مرة. و بعضهم يقرأ القرآن و يختمه وحده. 
و قد  أدركت من يختم القرآن كل يوم مرة أو يختم كل يومين مرة فقد يسره الله و  سهله عليهم، و أشربت به قلوبهم، و صدق الله القائل: ((و لقد يسَّرنا القرآن  للذكر فهل من مُدَّكر))(سورة القمر:17). و قال: ((فإنما يسَّرناه بلسانك  لعلهم يتذكرون))(الدخان:58).  
فمن  أحب أن يكون من أهل الذكر فعليه أن يكون من الذين يتلون كتاب الله حق  تلاوته، و يقرأه في المسجد، و يقرأه في بيته، و يقرأه في مقرعمله، لا يغفل  عن القرآن، و لا يخص شهر رمضان بذلك فقط. فإذا قرأت القرآن فاجتهد فيه؛ كأن  تختمه مثلاً كل خمسة أيام، أو في كل ثلاثة أيام، و الأفضل للإنسان أن يجعل  له حزباً يومياً يقرأه بعد العشاء أو بعد الفجر أو بعد العصر، و هكذا.  لابد أن تبقى معك آثار هذا القرآن بقية السنة و يحبب إليك كلام الله، فتجد  له لذة، و حلاوة، و طلاوة، و هنا لن تمل من استماعه، كما لن تمل من تلاوته.   
هذه سمات و صفات المؤمن الذي يجب أن يكون من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهل الله تعالى و خاصته. 
أما  قراءة القرآن في الصلاة، فقد ذكرنا أن السلف كانوا يقرؤون في الليل فرادى و  مجتمعين قراءة كثيرة. فقد ذكروا أن الإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله- كان يختم  في الليل ختمة، و في النهار ختمة، في غير الصلاة؛ لأنه يقرأ في الصلاة  زيادة على ذلك. و قد يستكثر بعض الناس ذلك و يستبعدونه، و أقول: إن هذا ليس  ببعيد، فقد أدركت أناساً يقرؤون من أول النهار إلى أذان صلاة الجمعة  أربعين جزءاً في مجلس واحد. يقرأ، ثم يعود فيقرأ، يختم القرآن ثم يعود  فيختم ثلث القرآن، فليس من المستبعد أن يختم الشافعي في النهار ختمة، و في  الليل ختمة.  
و  لا يستغرب ذلك أيضاً على الذين سهل القرآن في قلوبهم، و على ألسنتهم، فلا  يستبعده إلا من لم يعرف قدر القرآن، أو لم يذق حلاوته في قلبه. و على  الإنسان إذا قرأ القرآن أن يتدبَّره، و الكفار كذلك مأمورون بذلك حتى  يعترفوا أنه من عند الله، و أنه لو كان من عند غير الله لاختلفت أحكامه، و  لاضطربت أوامره و نواهيه، فلما كان محكماً متقناً، لم يقع فيه أي مخالفة، و  لا أي اضطرابات كان ذلك آية عظيمة، و معجزة باهرة. فهذا هو القصد من هذه  الآية، و لكن لا ينافي ذلك بأننا مأمورون أن نتدبر كل ما قرأنا كما أمرنا. 
*

----------


## musab aljak

* من كتاب 33 سبباً للخشوع 				

  


نرى كثيرا من الناس مع الأسف يعجل في الصلاة وينقرها وكانه يريد التخلص منها والمسكين لايدري انه يفوت على نفسه اجر عظيم 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن العبد إذا قام يصلي أتي بذنوبه كلها ، فوضعت على رأسه وعاتقيه ، فكلما ركع أو سجد تساقطت عنه ) رواه الطبراني بسند صحيح 

وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يطمئن حتى يرجع كل عظم إلى موضعه وامر بذلك المسيء صلاته وقال له ( لا تتم صلاة أحدكم حتى يفعل ذلك )
من كتاب 33 سبباً للخشوع في الصلاة للشيخ / محمد صالح المنجد

هل لاحظت الحديث يامن تتعجل في الصلاة

فبكل  ركوع وسجود تتهاوى وتتساقط آثامك وجرائرك العظيمة فلماذا تستعجل في الركوع  والسجود بل اطل سجودك وركوعك بقدر ماتستطيع لتتساقط عنك الذنوب فلا تفوت  على نفسك هذا الأجر العظيم والغنيمة الباردة
-----------------
هل يوسوس ويلبس عليك الشيطان في الصلاة ويجعلك تسرح ولاتخشع فيها ( اليك الحل لقهر الشيطان ودحره )


عن أبي العاص رضي الله عنه قال : يا رسول الله إن الشيطان قد حال بيني وبين صلاتي وقراءتي يلبسها علي فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ذاك شيطان يقال له خنزب فإذا احسسته فتعوذ منه واتفل على يسارك ثلاثاً) قال : ففعلت ذلك فأذهبه الله عني ومن كيده 
-------------------
هل يلبس عليك الشيطان في الطهارة وانت تصلي ويجعلك تتخيل أن وضوءك أنتقض ( اليك الحل )


كذلك ما اخبرنا عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: ( إذا كان احدكم في الصلاة فوجد حركة في دبره احدث او لم يحدث فاشكل عليه فلا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتا او يجد ريحاً )
-------------------
هل تعلم ماذا تقول في صلاة الجنازة اذا كان المتوفى طفل لم يبلغ ( لاتدعو له بالمغفرة فهو لم يذنب انما أدعو لوالديه )


تقول ( اللهم اجعله ذخراً  لوالديه ، وفرطاً وشفيعاً مجاباً ، اللهم أعظم به أجورهما ، وثقل به  موازينهما ، وألحقه بصالح سلف المؤمنين ، واجعله في كفالة إبراهيم عليه  السلام ، وقه برحمتك عذاب الجحيم )
------------
هلتعلم ماهو اشد على الشيطان من الضرب بالحديد...؟؟


هو أمر أهمله كثير من المصلين فضلا عن جهلهم بفائدته العظيمة واثره في الخشوع  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  : (لهي أشد على الشيطان من الحديد أي ان الإشارة بالسبابة عند التشهد في  الصلاة أشد على الشيطان من الضرب بالحديد لأنها تذكر العبد بوحدانية الله  تعالى والإخلاص في العبادة وهذا أعظم شيء يكرهه الشيطان نعوذ بالله منه ) والسنة في الإشارة بالسبابة ان تبقى مرفوعة متحركة مشيرة إلى القبلة طيلة التشهد
من كتاب 33 سبباً للخشوع في الصلاة للشيخ / محمد صالح المنجد
*

----------


## سيزر

*جزاك الله خيراً
*

----------


## عجبكو

*فتاوي مهمة في رمضان 

صيام الصبي


السؤال (143): فضيلة الشيخ ، ما هو حكم صيام الصبي الذي لم يبلغ ؟
الجواب : فضيلة الشيخ العلامة بن عثيمين صيام الصبي كما أسلفنا ليس بواجب عليه ، ولكن على ولي أمره أن يأمره به ليعتاده ، وهو - أي الصيام - في حق الصبي الذي لم يبلغ سُنة ، له أجر بالصوم، وليس عليه وزر إذا تركه. 

حكم صيام تارك الصلاة


السؤال (136): فضيلة الشيخ، ما حكم صيام تارك الصلاة ؟
الجواب : الشيخ بن عثيمين 
تارك الصلاة صومه ليس بصحيح ولا يقبل منه، لأن تارك الصلاة كافر مرتد، لقو له تعالى : (فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ ) (التوبة:11) ، ولقول النبي  " العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة ، فمن تركها فقد كفر؟(159)، ولقوله  : " بين الرجل وبين الشرك والكفر ترك الصلاة"(160) ، ولأن هذا قول عامة الصحابة إن لم يكن إجماعاً منهم. 
قال عبد الله بن شقيق رحمه الله - وهو من التابعين المشهورين كان أصحاب النبي  لا يرون شيئاً تركه كفر غير الصلاة . وعلى هذا فإذا صام الإنسان وهو لا يصلي فصومه مردود غير مقبول ولا نافع له عند الله يوم القيامة ، ونحن نقول له : صل ثم صم ، أما أن تصوم ولا تصلي فصومك مردود عليك ، لأن الكافر لا تقبل منه العبادة. 
قلت هذا على ما رجح الشيخ انه كافر والمسألة فيها خلاف سائغ بين العلماء فمن ذهب لكفره رتب كل الاحكام عليه ومن ذهب لاسلامه وهم الجمهور 
كذالك 






السؤال:


ما حكم ترجيح اختلاف المطالع ورؤية الأهلة للشهور وتأييد هذا من المجمع الفقهي بالسعودية الذي قال: توحيد الأعياد مخالف للشرع والعقل؟


الجواب:
د ياسر برهامى 

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،


فالذي أرجحه في هذه المسألة -مع إثبات أن الخلاف سائغ- أن لكل أهل بلد رؤيتهم؛ لحديث كريب عن ابن عباس، ولعلك أن تـُطالع شرحه في شرحنا لصحيح مسلم في كتاب الصيام بالموقع، وهذا عمل السلف كما نقله الترمذي عن أهل العلم، إلا أن أهل البلاد المختلفة إذا علموا موقف الناس بعرفة لزمهم متابعتهم لأن عرفة يختص بكونه عيداً زمانياً ومكانياً، وقد قال النبي --: (وعرفة يوم تعرفون) رواه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى، وصححه الألباني، فلا يصح أن يتعدد أو يختلف.
حول رؤية الهلال ومخالفة أهل البلد
السؤال:
1- رجل رأى هلال رمضان ولم تقبل شهادته فصام، ثم أتم أهل البلد فلو أتم معهم فسيكون قد صام واحد وثلاثون يوما.
2- رجل آخر صام مع مصر ثم سافر إلى بلد عربي آخر فصاموا بعد مصر بيوم ثم أتموا فلو أتم معهم فسيكون قد صام واحد وثلاثين يوما؟
الجواب: دكتور ياسر برهامى
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
1- فعلى هذه الرجل أن يصوم مع أهل بلده ويفطر معهم؛ لأن الهلال يسمى هلالا إذا استهل الناس برؤيته؛ أي: صاحوا وأعلنوا.
أما رؤيته مع رد شهادته فهي ليست رؤية معتبرة للهلال، والشهر من الشُهرة؛ فما لم يشتهر في البلد دخول الشهر فليس بشهر رمضان، والراجح من قولي أهل العلم: أن لأهل كل بلد رؤيتهم فعليه أن يصوم الحادي والثلاثين؛ لأنه أخطأ في صوم اليوم الأول، وحتى على القول الآخر بوجوب الصوم لليوم الأول فعليه أن يفطر مع أهل البلد ولا يفطر وحده كما في السؤال الثاني، وهذا مرده إلى حصول خطأ لا يجزم به فيلزم الاحتياط، وصوم الحادي والثلاثين معتبر في عدة مذاهب سبق بيانها في مقال: "مذهب دار الإفتاء المصرية في رؤية الهلال بين الاجتهاد السائغ وغير السائغ" فراجعه.

هل التدخين السلبي مفطر ؟




هل استنشاق رائحة السجائر يفطر الصائم، سواء عمداً أو خطأً؟.




الجواب:دكتور ياسر برهامى




الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،




دخان السجائر المنتشر في الجو لا يمكن الاحتراز منه فلا يفطر، أما تدخين السجائر فهو إدخال للدخان قصداً إلى الجوف، وهو يمكن الاحتراز منه بترك التدخين فهو يفطر، ولا نزاع معتبر بين أهل العلم المعاصرين في ذلك.

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الفطر قبل الأذان 


السؤال:


سيدة كبيرة السن أفطرت قبل الأذان بدقيقة فى صيام النفل ظنا منها بحلول أذان المغرب هل صيامها صحيح؟ أم تعيد هذا اليوم؟


الجواب:دكتور ياسر برهامى


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،


الصحيح أن صومها صحيح ولا إعادة عليها، لا في فرض ولا في نفل، لحديث أسماء -رضي الله عنها- (أَفْطَرْنَا عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ غَيْمٍ ثُمَّ طَلَعَتْ الشَّمْسُ. قَالَ مَعْمَرٌ سَمِعْتُ هِشَامًا يقول لا أَدْرِي أَقَضَوْا أَمْ لا) رواه البخاري.


ولو كان الصوم باطلاً لأُمروا بالقضاء، وهذا لم ينقل، والقضاء لابد له من أمر جديد وقول هشام " لا أَدْرِي أَقَضَوْا أَمْ لا" هو من قوله ورأيه لا من روايته.




امرأة مرضع وعليها أيام من رمضان بسبب حيضتها 





السؤال:


امرأة حملت في شهر رمضان وعليها قضاء 15 يوم، وهي الآن ترضع، وكلما صامت شعرت بضعف شديد، وهي تخشى أن يمر العام دون أن تقضي، فهل لها رخصة، أم تقوم بالفدية؟


الجواب:دكتور ياسر برهامى





الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،


لا حرج عليها أن تؤخر القضاء لعذر الإرضاع والضعف، والفدية تُشْرع إذا أفطرت بسبب الحمل والرضاع، وليس الحيض فإنه يجب فيه القضاء.

استعمال بخاخة النفس أثناء الصيام 


السؤال:


أعاني من ضيق في الشعب الهوائية، وأقوم باستعمال البخاخة الطبية، فهل يجوز استعمال البخاخة في نهار رمضان؟


الجواب: ياسر برهامى


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
البخاخة على الراجح تفطر الصائم، لأنها رذاذ سائل أو حبيبات دقيقة تدخل إلى البلعوم قبل دخولها لمجرى التنفس، ويمكن استخدام الأنواع طويلة المفعول قبل الفجر أو استعمال الحقن أثناء الصيام.

الأعذار التي تبيح الفطر في رمضان 
ما هي الأعذار المبيحة للفطر في رمضان ؟. 


الحمد لله 
فإن من تيسير الله لعباده أنه لم يفرض الصيام إلا على من يطيقه ، وأباح الفطر لمن لم يستطع الصوم لعذر شرعي ، والأعذار الشرعية المبيحة للصوم على النحو التالي :
" أَوَّلًا : ( الْمَرَضُ ) : 
الْمَرَضُ هُوَ : كُلُّ مَا خَرَجَ بِهِ الْإِنْسَانُ عَنْ حَدِّ الصِّحَّةِ مِنْ عِلَّةٍ . 
قَالَ ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ : أَجْمَعَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى إبَاحَةِ الْفِطْرِ لِلْمَرِيضِ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ وَالْأَصْلُ فِيهِ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : ** وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ } . وَعَنْ سَلَمَةَ بْنِ الْأَكْوَعِ رضي الله تعالى عنه قَالَ : " لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ : ** وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ } كَانَ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ , يُفْطِرُ وَيَفْتَدِي , حَتَّى أُنْزِلَتْ الْآيَةُ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَا يَعْنِي قوله تعالى : ** شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ , هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ , وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنْ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ , فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمْ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ , وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ } فَنَسَخَتْهَا . فَالْمَرِيضُ الَّذِي يَخَافُ زِيَادَةَ مَرَضِهِ بِالصَّوْمِ أَوْ إبْطَاءَ الْبُرْءِ أَوْ فَسَادَ عُضْوٍ , لَهُ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ , بَلْ يُسَنُّ فِطْرُهُ , وَيُكْرَهُ إتْمَامُهُ , لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ يُفْضِي إلَى الْهَلَاكِ , فَيَجِبُ الِاحْتِرَازُ عَنْهُ . ثُمَّ إنَّ شِدَّةَ الْمَرَضِ تُجِيزُ الْفِطْرَ لِلْمَرِيضِ . أَمَّا الصَّحِيحُ إذَا خَافَ الشِّدَّةَ أَوْ التَّعَبَ , فَإِنَّهُ لا يَجُوزُ لَهُ الْفِطْرُ , إذَا حَصَلَ لَهُ بِالصَّوْمِ مُجَرَّدُ شِدَّةِ تَعَبٍ .
ثَانِيًا : السَّفَرُ :
يُشْتَرَطُ فِي السَّفَرِ الْمُرَخِّصِ فِي الْفِطْرِ مَا يَلِي : 
أ - أَنْ يَكُونَ السَّفَرُ طَوِيلا مِمَّا تُقْصَرُ فِيهِ الصَّلاةُ .
ب - أَنْ لَا يَعْزِمَ الْمُسَافِرُ الْإِقَامَةَ خِلَالَ سَفَرِهِ .
ج - أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ سَفَرُهُ فِي مَعْصِيَةٍ , بَلْ فِي غَرَضٍ صَحِيحٍ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ , وَذَلِكَ : لِأَنَّ الْفِطْرَ رُخْصَةٌ وَتَخْفِيفٌ , فَلَا يَسْتَحِقُّهَا عَاصٍ بِسَفَرِهِ , بِأَنْ كَانَ مَبْنَى سَفَرِهِ عَلَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ , كَمَا لَوْ سَافَرَ لِقَطْعِ طَرِيقٍ مَثَلًا . 
( انْقِطَاعُ رُخْصَةِ السَّفَرِ ) :
تَسْقُطُ رُخْصَةُ السَّفَرِ بِأَمْرَيْنِ اتِّفَاقًا :
الْأَوَّلِ : إذَا عَادَ الْمُسَافِرُ إلَى بَلَدِهِ , وَدَخَلَ وَطَنَهُ , وَهُوَ مَحَلُّ إقَامَتِهِ .
الثَّانِي : إذَا نَوَى الْمُسَافِرُ الْإِقَامَةَ مُطْلَقًا , أَوْ مُدَّةَ الْإِقَامَةِ فِي مَكَان وَاحِدٍ , وَكَانَ الْمَكَانُ صَالِحًا لِلْإِقَامَةِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يَصِيرُ مُقِيمًا بِذَلِكَ , فَيُتِمُّ الصَّلَاةَ , وَيَصُومُ وَلَا يُفْطِرُ فِي رَمَضَانَ , لِانْقِطَاعِ حُكْمِ السَّفَرِ . 
العذر الثَالِث : الْحَمْلُ وَالرَّضَاعُ : 
الْفُقَهَاءُ مُتَّفِقُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ الْحَامِلَ وَالْمُرْضِعَ لَهُمَا أَنْ تُفْطِرَا فِي رَمَضَانَ , بِشَرْطِ أَنْ تَخَافَا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمَا أَوْ عَلَى وَلَدِهِمَا الْمَرَضَ أَوْ زِيَادَتَهُ , أَوْ الضَّرَرَ أَوْ الْهَلَاكَ . وَدَلِيلُ تَرْخِيصِ الْفِطْرِ لَهُمَا : ** وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ } وَلَيْسَ الْمُرَادُ مِنْ الْمَرَضِ صُورَتَهُ , أَوْ عَيْنَ الْمَرَضِ , فَإِنَّ الْمَرِيضَ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّهُ الصَّوْمُ لَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ , فَكَانَ ذِكْرُ الْمَرَضِ كِنَايَةً عَنْ أَمْرٍ يَضُرُّ الصَّوْمُ مَعَهُ , وَهُوَ مَعْنَى الْمَرَضِ , وَقَدْ وُجِدَ هَاهُنَا , فَيَدْخُلَانِ تَحْتَ رُخْصَةِ الْإِفْطَارِ, ومِنْ أَدِلَّةِ تَرْخِيصِ الْفِطْرِ لَهُمَا , حَدِيثُ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ الْكَعْبِيِّ رضي الله تعالى عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -  - قَالَ : ** إنَّ اللَّهَ وَضَعَ عَنْ الْمُسَافِرِ الصَّوْمَ وَشَطْرَ الصَّلَاةِ , وَعَنْ الْحَامِلِ أَوْ الْمُرْضِعِ الصَّوْمَ أَوْ الصِّيَامَ } وَفِي لَفْظِ بَعْضِهِمْ : ** عَنْ الْحُبْلَى وَالْمُرْضِعِ } . 
رَابِعًا : الشَّيْخُوخَةُ وَالْهَرَمُ : 
وَتَشْمَلُ الشَّيْخُوخَةُ وَالْهَرَمُ مَا يَلِي : الشَّيْخَ الْفَانِيَ , وَهُوَ الَّذِي فَنِيَتْ قُوَّتُهُ , أَوْ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى الْفَنَاءِ , وَأَصْبَحَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي نَقْصٍ إلَى أَنْ يَمُوتَ . والْمَرِيضَ الَّذِي لَا يُرْجَى بُرْؤُهُ , وَتَحَقَّقَ الْيَأْسُ مِنْ صِحَّتِهِ . والْعَجُوزَ , وَهِيَ الْمَرْأَةُ الْمُسِنَّةُ . والدليل فِي شَرْعِيَّةِ إفْطَارِ مَنْ ذُكِرَ، قوله تعالى:** وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ }. وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله تعالى عنهما : الْآيَةُ لَيْسَتْ بِمَنْسُوخَةٍ , وَهِيَ لِلشَّيْخِ الْكَبِيرِ , وَالْمَرْأَةِ الْكَبِيرَةِ , لَا يَسْتَطِيعَانِ أَنْ يَصُومَا , فَيُطْعِمَانِ مَكَانَ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ مِسْكِينًا . 
خَامِسًا : إرْهَاقُ الْجُوعِ وَالْعَطَشِ : 
مَنْ أَرْهَقَهُ جُوعٌ مُفْرِطٌ , أَوْ عَطَشٌ شَدِيدٌ , فَإِنَّهُ يُفْطِرُ ويأكل بقدر ما تندفع به ضرورته ويمسك بقية اليوم وَيَقْضِي . 
وَأَلْحَقُوا بِإِرْهَاقِ الْجُوعِ وَالْعَطَشِ خَوْفَ الضَّعْفِ عَنْ لِقَاءِ الْعَدُوِّ الْمُتَوَقَّعِ أَوْ الْمُتَيَقَّنِ كَأَنْ كَانَ مُحِيطًا : فَالْغَازِي إذَا كَانَ يَعْلَمُ يَقِينًا أَوْ بِغَلَبَةِ الظَّنِّ الْقِتَالَ بِسَبَبِ وُجُودِهِ بِمُقَابَلَةِ الْعَدُوِّ , وَيَخَافُ الضَّعْفَ عَنْ الْقِتَالِ بِالصَّوْمِ , وَلَيْسَ مُسَافِرًا , لَهُ الْفِطْرُ قَبْلَ الْحَرْبِ . 
سَادِسًا : الْإِكْرَاهُ : 
الإكراه : هو حَمْلُ الْإِنْسَانِ غَيْرَهُ , عَلَى فِعْلِ أَوْ تَرْكِ مَا لا يَرْضَاهُ بِالْوَعِيدِ . " 


الموسوعة الفقهية ج28 ص 73.
الاسلام سؤال وجواب




*

----------


## عجبكو

*

الصيام بين النقصان والبطلان 




السؤال:


كنت صائماً صيام تطوع. وفي نهار الصيام زلت قدمي في المعصية، ورأيت بعض الصور، واستغفرت الله، وأكملت الصيام. هل صيامي حينئذ باطل أم انه صحيح؟


الجواب:دكتور ياسر برهامى


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
صومك صحيح إذا لم يحدث إنزال، ولكن نقص الثواب بقدر المعصية، ولعل الله أن يجبر النقص بالتوبة النصوح. فاتق الله ولا تعد.

ابتلاع الصائم للريق الذي على شفتيه 


السؤال:


كنت صائماً يوم جمعة، وبينما أنا أخطب على المنبر شعرت برذاذ من الريق تطاير من فمي أثناء الكلام المتتابع، وبدون تمهل ابتلعت بلساني هذا الرذاذ، وهو على شفتي، فما حكم صيام هذا اليوم، وما حكم ابتلاع الريق الذي على الشفتين للصائم؟



الجواب:دكتور ياسر برهامى


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،


بلع الريق وبهذه الطريقة لا يضر الصيام خاصة أنه تم على سبيل الخطأ.

الامتحان لا يبيح الفطر في رمضان 
سأختبر في رمضان لمدة 6 ساعات ونصف الساعة ، متواصلة يتخللها فترة راحة لمدة 45 دقيقة . وكنت قد قدمت الاختبار ذاته العام الماضي ، لكني لم أركز بسبب الصيام . 
فهل يجوز لي أن أفطر في يوم الاختبار ؟. 


الحمد لله الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد
لا يجوز الإفطار لما ذكرت ، بل يحرم ذلك ؛ لعدم دخوله في الأعذار التي تبيح الإفطار في رمضان . انتهى من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (ج10 ص240). 
واعلم بأن صِيَام رَمَضَانَ فَرْضٌ عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ مُكَلَّفٍ , وَلَا يُعْفَى مِنْ أَدَاءِ الصِّيَامِ فِي وَقْتِهِ إلَّا أَصْحَابَ الْأَعْذَارِ الْمُرَخَّصَ لَهُمْ فِي الْفِطْرِ كَالْمَرِيضِ وَالْمُسَافِرِ والحَامِل ، والمُرْضِع ، والهَرِمْ ، والمكره .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب






قراءة القرآن بغير وضوء 


السؤال:


هل يجوز قراءة القرآن بدون وضوء؟


الجواب:دكتور ياسر برهامى


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
نعم باتفاق أهل العلم تقريباً، لكن بدون لمس المصحف.

قراءة الحائض فى المصحف



السؤال:من تأتي بورد من القرآن يومياً في شهر رمضان، هل تأتي به في أيام الحيض أم لا؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.

الجواب:دكتور ياسر برهامى

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
تأتي بوردها اليومي أثناء الحيض مع عدم لمس المصحف؛ لأن تحريم الحائض لمس المصحف محل إجماع من أهل العلم. 

صوت السلف

مداعبة الزوجة في نهار رمضان 
السؤال: 

أنا متزوج حديثاً وفي نهار رمضان حدثت مداعبات بيني وبين زوجتي في يومين، ولكني لم أجامعها، لكني لاحظت وجود نقط من السائل خرجت مني في ملابسي، فما الحكم؟

الجواب: دكتور ياسر برهامى

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،

هذه النقط إن كانت مذياً فصومك صحيح على الراجح من قولي العلماء، وإن كانت منياً فقد بطل الصوم وعليك القضاء والكفارة.
ويفرق بينهما: أن المني يخرج عند الشهوة مصحوباً بشهوة، وأما المذي فهو يخرج عند الشهوة غير مصحوب بلذة، ويخرج على رأس الذكر وليس بدافق.
صوت السلف
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سبعون مسألة في الصيام 

المقدمة 

الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضلّ له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله أما بعد : 

فإن الله قد امتن على عباده بمواسم الخيرات ، فيها تضاعف الحسنات ، وتُمحى السيئات ، وتُرفع الدرجات ، تتوجه فيها نفوس المؤمنين إلى مولاها ، فقد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها . وإنما خلق الله الخلق لعبادته فقال : ( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ) ، ومن أعظم العبادات الصيام الذي فرضه الله على العباد، فقال : ( كتب عليكم الصيام كما كُتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ) ، ورغبهم فيه فقال : ( وأن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون ) ، وأرشدهم إلى شكره على فرضه بقوله : ( ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون ) ، وحببّه إليهم وخفّفه عليهم لئلا تستثقل النفوس ترك العادات وهجر المألوفات ، فقال عزّ وجلّ: ( أياما معدودات ) ، ورحمهم ونأى بهم عن الحرج والضرر ، فقال سبحانه : ( فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر ) ، فلا عجب أن تُقبل قلوب المؤمنين في هذا الشهر على ربهم الرحيم يخافونه من فوقهم ويرجون ثوابه والفوز العظيم . 

ولما كان قدر هذه العبادة عظيما كان لابدّ من تعلّم الأحكام المتعلقة بشهر الصيام ليعرف المسلم ما هو واجب فيفعله ، وما هو حرام فيجتنبه ، وما هو مباح فلا يضيّق على نفسه بالامتناع عنه . 

وهذه الرسالة تتضمن خلاصات في أحكام الصيام وآدابه وسننه كتبتها باختصار عسى الله أن ينفعني بها وإخواني المسلمين والحمد لله رب العالمين 

تعريف الصيام 

1- الصوم لغة : الإمساك ، وشرعا الإمساك عن المفطّرات من طلوع الفجر الثاني إلى غروب الشمس بالنية . 

حكم الصيام 

2- أجمعت الأمة على أن صوم شهر رمضان فرض ، والدليل من الكتاب قول الله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا كُتِب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ) ، ومن السنة قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : بُني الإسلام على خمس : وذكر منها صوم رمضان رواه البخاري فتح 1/49 ومن أفطر شيئا من رمضان بغير عذر فقد أتى كبيرة عظيمة ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرؤيا التي رآها : " حتى إذا كنت في سواء الجبل إذا بأصوات شديدة ، قلت : ما هذه الأصوات ؟ قالوا : هذا عواء أهل النار ، ثم انطلق بي ، فإذا أنا بقوم معلقين بعراقيبهم ، مشققة أشداقهم ، تسيل أشداقهم دما ، قال : قلت : من هؤلاء ؟ قال : الذين يُفطرون قبل تحلّة صومهم " أي قبل وقت الإفطار صحيح الترغيب 1/420. قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى : وعند المؤمنين مقرر أن من ترك صوم رمضان من غير عذر أنه شرّ من الزاني ومدمن الخمر ، بل يشكّون في إسلامه ، ويظنّون به الزندقة والانحلال . وقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : إذا أفطر في رمضان مستحلا لذلك وهو عالم بتحريمه استحلالا له وجب قتله ، وإن كان فاسقا عوقب عن فطره في رمضان . مجموع الفتاوى 25/265 

فضل الصيام 

3- فضل الصيام عظيم ومما ورد في ذلك من الأحاديث الصحيحة : أن الصيام قد اختصه الله لنفسه وأنه يجزي به فيضاعف أجر صاحبه بلا حساب لحديث : " إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به " البخاري فتح رقم 1904 صحيح الترغيب 1/407 ، وأن الصوم لا عِدل له النسائي 4/165 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/413 ، وأن دعوة الصائم لا تُردّ رواه البيهقي 3/345 وهو في السلسلة الصحيحة 1797 ، وأن للصائم فرحتين إذا أفطر فرح بفطره وإذا لقي ربّه فرح بصومه رواه مسلم 2/807 ، وأن الصيام يشفع " للعبد يوم القيامة يقول : أي ربّ منعته الطعام والشهوات بالنهار فشفعني فيه " رواه أحمد 2/174 وحسّن الهيثمي إسناده : المجمع 3/181 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/411 ، وأن " خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك " مسلم 2/807 ، وأن " الصوم جُنّة وحصن حصين من النار " رواه أحمد 2/402 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/411 وصحيح الجامع 3880 ، وأنّ " من صام يوما في سبيل الله باعد الله بذلك اليوم وجهه عن النار سبعين خريفا " رواه مسلم 2/808 ، وأنّ " من صام يوما ابتغاء وجه الله خُتم له به دخل الجنّة " رواه أحمد 5/391 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/412 . وأنّ في الجنة بابا " يُقال له الريان يدخل منه الصائمون لا يدخل منه أحد غيرهم فإذا دخلوا أُغلق فلم يدخل منه أحد " البخاري فتح رقم 1797 . 

وأما رمضان فإنه ركن الإسلام وقد أُنزل فيه القرآن ، وفيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، و " إِذَا دَخَلَ رَمَضَانُ فُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَسُلْسِلَتِ الشَّيَاطِينُ " رواه البخاري الفتح رقم 3277 ، وصيامه يعدل صيام عشرة أشهر أنظر مسند أحمد 5/280 وصحيح الترغيب 1/421 ، و " من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " رواه البخاري فتح رقم 37 ، و "لله عزّ وجلّ عند كلّ فطر عتقاء " رواه أحمد 5/256 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/419 . 

من فوائد الصيام 

4- في الصيام حكم وفوائد كثيرة مدارها على التقوى التي ذكرها الله عز وجل في قوله : " لعلكم تتقون " ، وبيان ذلك : أن النفس إذا امتنعت عن الحلال طمعا في مرضاة الله تعالى وخوفا من عقابه فأولى أن تنقاد للامتناع عن الحرام . 

وأن الإنسان إذا جاع بطنه اندفع جوع كثير من حواسه ، فإذا شبع بطنه جاع لسانه وعينه ويده وفرجه ، فالصيام يؤدي إلى قهر الشيطان وكسر الشهوة وحفظ الجوارح . 

وأن الصائم إذا ذاق ألم الجوع أحس بحال الفقراء فرحمهم وأعطاهم ما يسدّ جوعتهم ، إذ ليس الخبر كالمعاينة ، ولا يعلم الراكب مشقة الراجل إلا إذا ترجّل . 

وأن الصيام يربي الإرادة على اجتناب الهوى والبعد عن المعاصي ، إذ فيه قهر للطبع وفطم للنفس عن مألوفاتها . وفيه كذلك اعتياد النظام ودقة المواعيد مما يعالج فوضى الكثيرين لو عقلوا . 

وفي الصيام إعلان لمبدأ وحدة المسلمين ، فتصوم الأمة وتُفطر في شهر واحد . 

وفيه فرصة عظيمة للدعاة إلى الله سبحانه فهذه أفئدة الناس تهوي إلى المساجد ومنهم من يدخله لأول مرة ومنهم من لم يدخله منذ زمن بعيد وهم في حال رقّة نادرة ، فلا بدّ من انتهاز الفرصة بالمواعظ المرقِّقة والدروس المناسبة والكلمات النافعة مع التعاون على البرّ والتقوى . وعلى الداعية أن لا ينشغل بالآخرين كليّا وينسى نفسه فيكون كالفتيلة تضيء للناس وتُحرق نفسها . 


5- آداب الصيام وسننه 

ومنها ما هو واجب ومنها ما هو مستحب ، فمن ذلك : 

الحرص على السحور وتأخيره ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة " رواه البخاري فتح 4/139 ، فهو الغداء المبارك ، وفيه مخالفة لأهل الكتاب ، و " نِعمَ سحور المؤمن التمر " رواه أبو داود رقم 2345 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/448 

تعجيل الفطر لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجّلوا الفطر رواه البخاري فتح 4/198 ، وأن يفطر على ما ورد في حديث أنس رضي الله عنه قال : " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُفطر قبل أن يصلي على رطبات ، فإن لم تكن رطبات فتميرات ، فإن لم تكن تميرات حسا حسوات من ماء ." رواه الترمذي 3/79 وغيره وقال حديث حسن غريب وصححه في الإرواء برقم 922 ، ويقول بعد إفطاره ما جاء في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أفطر قال : ذهب الظمأ ، وابتلت العروق ، وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله " رواه أبو داود 2/765 وحسن الدارقطني إسناده 2/185 البعد عن الرفث لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " .. إذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفُث .. " رواه البخاري الفتح رقم 1904 والرفث هو الوقوع في المعاصي ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به ، فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه . " البخاري الفتح رقم 1903 ، وينبغي أن يجتنب الصائم جميع المحرمات كالغيبة والفحش والكذب ، فربما ذهبت بأجر صيامه كله ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رُبّ صائم ليس له من صيامه إلا الجوع . " رواه ابن ماجه 1/539 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/453 

ومما أذهب الحسنات وجلب السيئات الانشغال بالفوازير والمسلسلات ، والأفلام والمباريات ، والجلسات الفارغات ، والتسكع في الطرقات ، مع الأشرار ومضيعي الأوقات ، وكثرة اللهو بالسيارات ، وازدحام الأرصفة والطرقات ، حتى صار شهر التهجد والذكر والعبادة ـ عند كثير من الناس ـ شهر نوم بالنهار لئلا يحصل الإحساس بالجوع ، ويضيع من جرّاء ذلك ما يضيع من الصلوات ، ويفوت ما يفوت من الجماعات ، ثم لهو بالليل وانغماس في الشهوات ، وبعضهم يستقبل الشهر بالضجر لما سيفوته من الملذات ، وبعضهم يسافر في رمضان إلى بلاد الكفار للتمتع بالإجازات !! وحتى المساجد لم تخل من المنكرات من خروج النساء متبرجات متعطرات ، وحتى بيت الله الحرام لم يسلم من كثير من هذه الآفات ، وبعضهم يجعل الشهر موسما للتسول وهو غير محتاج ، وبعضهم يلهو فيه بما يضرّ كالألعاب النارية والمفرقعات ، وبعضهم ينشغل بالصفق في الأسواق والتطواف على المحلات ، وبعضهن بالخياطة وتتبع الموضات ، وتنزل البضائع الجديدة والأزياء الحديثة في العشر الأواخر الفاضلات لتشغل الناس عن تحصيل الأجور والحسنات . 

* أن لا يصخب ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " وإن امرؤ قاتله أو شاتمه فليقل إني صائم ، إني صائم " رواه البخاري وغيره الفتح رقم 1894 ، فواحدة تذكيرا لنفسه ، والأخرى تذكيرا لخصمه . والناظر في أخلاق عدد من الصائمين يجد خلاف هذا الخُلق الكريم فيجب ضبط النفس ، وكذلك استعمال السكينة وهذا ما ترى عكسه في سرعات السائقين الجنونية عند أذان المغرب . 

* عدم الإكثار من الطعام ، لحديث " ما ملأ ابن آدم وعاء شرا من بطنٍ .. " رواه الترمذي رقم 2380 وقال هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، والعاقل إنما يريد أن يأكل ليحيا لا أن يحيا ليأكل ، وإن خير المطاعم ما استخدمت وشرها ما خُدمت . وقد انغمس الناس في صنع أنواع الطعام ، وتفننوا في الأطباق حتى ذهب ذلك بوقت ربات البيوت والخادمات ، وأشغلهن عن العبادة ، وصار ما ينفق من الأموال في ثمن الأطعمة أضعاف ما يُنفق في العادة ، وأصبح الشهر شهر التخمة والسمنة وأمراض المعدة . يأكلون أكل المنهومين ، ويشربون شرب الهيم ، فإذا قاموا إلى صلاة التراويح قاموا كسالى ، وبعضهم يخرج بعد أول ركعتين . 

* الجود بالعلم والمال والجاه والبدن والخُلُق ، وفي الصحيحين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس { بالخير } ، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن ، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة " . رواه البخاري الفتح رقم 6 فكيف بأناس استبدلوا الجود بالبخل والنشاط في الطاعات بالكسل والخمول فلا يتقنون الأعمال ولا يحسنون المعاملة متذرعين بالصيام . 

والجمع بين الصيام والإطعام من أسباب دخول الجنة كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن في الجنة غرفا يُرى ظاهرها من باطنها ، وباطنها من ظاهرها ، أعدها الله تعالى لمن أطعم الطعام ، وألان الكلام ، وتابع الصيام ، وصلى بالليل والناس نيام " رواه أحمد 5/343 وابن خزيمة رقم 2137 وقال الألباني في تعليقه : إسناده حسن لغيره ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من فطّر صائما كان له مثل أجره ، غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيء . " رواه الترمذي 3/171 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/451 قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : والمراد بتفطيره أن يُشبعه . الاختيارات الفقهية ص : 109 

وقد آثر عدد من السلف ـ رحمهم الله ـ الفقراءَ على أنفسهم بطعام إفطارهم ، منهم : عبد الله بن عمر ، ومالك بن دينار ، وأحمد بن حنبل وغيرهم . وكان عبد الله بن عمر لا يفطر إلا مع اليتامى والمساكين . 

ومما ينبغي فعله في الشهر العظيم 

* تهيئة الأجواء والنفوس للعبادة ، والإسراع إلى التوبة والإنابة ، والفرح بدخول الشهر ، وإتقان الصيام ، والخشوع في التراويح ، وعدم الفتور في العشر الأواسط ، وتحري ليلة القدر ، ومواصلة ختمة بعد ختمة مع التباكي والتدبر ، وعمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة ، والصدقة في الزمان الفاضل مضاعفة ، والاعتكاف في رمضان مؤكد . 

* لا بأس بالتهنئة بدخول الشهر ، وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبشّر أصحابه بقدوم شهر رمضان ويحثّهم على الاعتناء به فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أتاكم رمضان شهر مبارك ، فرض الله عز وجلّ عليكم صيامه ، تُفتح فيه أبواب السماء ، وتُغلّق فيه أبواب الجحيم ، وتغلّ فيه مردة الشياطين ، فيه ليلة هي خير من ألف شهر ، من حُرم خيرها فقد حُرم " رواه النسائي 4/129 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/490 

من أحكام الصيام 

6- من الصيام ما يجب التتابع فيه كصوم رمضان والصوم في كفارة القتل الخطأ وصوم كفارة الظهار وصوم كفارة الجماع في نهار رمضان وكذلك من نذر صوما متتابعا لزمه . 

ومن الصيام ما لايلزم فيه التتابع كقضاء رمضان وصيام عشرة أيام لمن لم يجد الهدي والصوم في كفارة اليمين ) عند الجمهور ( وصوم الفدية في محظورات الإحرام ) على الراجح ) وكذلك صوم النذر المطلق لمن لم ينو التتابع . 

7- صيام التطوع يجبر نقص صيام الفريضة ، ومن أمثلته عاشوراء وعرفة وأيام البيض والاثنين والخميس وست من شوال والإكثار من الصيام في محرم وشعبان . 

8- جاء النهي عن إفراد الجمعة بالصوم البخاري فتح الباري برقم 1985 وعن صيام السبت في غير الفريضة رواه الترمذي 3/111 وحسنه والمقصود إفراده دون سبب ، وعن صوم الدهر ، وعن الوصال في الصوم ، وهو أن يواصل يومين أو أكثر دون إفطار بينهما . 

ويحرم صيام يومي العيد وأيام التشريق وهي الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر من ذي الحجة لأنها أيام أكل وشرب وذكر لله ، ويجوز لمن لم يجد الهدي أن يصومها بمنى . 

ثبوت دخول الشهر 

9- يثبت دخول شهر رمضان برؤية هلاله أو بإتمام شعبان ثلاثين يوما ، ويجب على من رأى الهلال أو بلغه الخبر من ثقة أن يصوم . 

وأما العمل بالحسابات في دخول الشهر فبدعة ، لأن حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نصّ في المسألة : " صوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته " ، فإذا أخبر المسلم البالغ العاقل الموثوق بخبره لأمانته وبصره أنه رأى الهلال بعينه عُمل بخبره . 

على من يجب الصوم 

10- ويجب الصيام على كل مسلم بالغ عاقل مقيم قادر سالم من الموانع كالحيض والنفاس . 

و يحصل البلوغ بواحد من أمور ثلاثة : ـ إنزال المني باحتلام أو غيره ، ـ نبات شعر العانة الخشن حول القُبُل ، ـ إتمام خمس عشرة سنة . وتزيد الأنثى أمرا رابعا وهو الحيض فيجب عليها الصيام ولو حاضت قبل سنّ العاشرة . 

11- يؤمر الصبي بالصيام لسبع إن أطاقه "وذكر بعض أهل العلم أنه " يُضرب على تركه لعشر كالصلاة انظر المغني 3/90 . وأجر الصيام للصبي، ولوالديه أجر التربية والدلالة على الخير ، عن الرُبيِّع بنت معوِّذ رضي الله عنها قالت في صيام عاشوراء لما فُرض : كنا نصوِّم صبياننا ونجعل لهم اللعبة من العهن فإذا بكى أحدهم على الطعام أعطيناه ذاك حتى يكون عند الإفطار . البخاري فتح رقم 1960 وبعض الناس يتساهل في أمر أبنائه وبناته بالصيام ، بل ربما صام الولد متحمّسا وهو يُطيق فأمره أبوه أو أمه بالإفطار شفقة عليه بزعمهما ، وما علموا أنّ الشفقة الحقيقية بتعاهده بالصيام ، قال الله تعالى ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها الناس والحجارة عليها ملائكة غلاظ شِداد لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يُؤمرون ) . وينبغي الاعتناء بصيام البنت في أول بلوغها ، فربما تصوم إذا جاءها الدم خجلا ثم لا تقضي . 

12- إذا أسلم الكافر أو بلغ الصبي أو أفاق المجنون أثناء النهار لزمهم الإمساك بقية اليوم لأنهم صاروا من أهل الوجوب ، ولا يلزمهم قضاء ما فات من الشهر ، لأنهم لم يكونوا من أهل الوجوب في ذلك الوقت . 

13- المجنون مرفوع عنه القلم ، فإن كان يجنّ أحيانا ويُفيق أحيانا لزمه الصيام في حال إفاقته دون حال جنونه . وإن جنّ في أثناء النهار لم يبطل صومه كما لو أغمي عليه بمرض أو غيره لأنه نوى الصيام وهو عاقل . مجالس شهر رمضان ابن عثيمين ص : 28 ومثله في الحكم المصروع . 

14- من مات أثناء الشهر فليس عليه ولا على أوليائه شيء فيما تبقى من الشهر . 

15- من جهل فرض الصوم في رمضان أو جهل تحريم الطعام أو الوطء فجمهور العلماء على عذره إن كان يُعذر مثله ، كحديث العهد بالإسلام والمسلم في دار الحرب ومن نشأ بين الكفار . أما من كان بين المسلمين ويمكنه السؤال والتعلم فليس بمعذور . 

المسافر 

16- يُشترط للفطر في السفر : أن يكون سفرا مسافة أو عرفا ( على الخلاف المعروف بين أهل العلم ) ، وأن يُجاوز البلد وما اتصل به من بناء وقد منع الجمهور من الإفطار قبل مغادرة البلد وقالوا إن السفر لم يتحقق بعد بل هو مقيم وشاهد وقد قال تعالى ( فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ) ولا يوصف بكونه مسافرا حتى يخرج من البلد . أما إذا كان في البلد فله أحكام الحاضرين ولذلك لا يقصر الصلاة . ، وأن لا يكون سفره سفر معصية ( عند الجمهور) ، وأن لا يكون قصد بسفره التحيّل على الفطر . 

17- يجوز الفطر للمسافر باتفاق الأمة سواء كان قادرا على الصيام أم عاجزا وسواء شقّ عليه الصوم أم لم يشقّ ، بحيث لو كان مسافرا في الظلّ والماء ومعه من يخدمه جاز له الفطر والقصر مجموع الفتاوى 25/210 

18- من عزم على السفر في رمضان فإنه لا ينوي الفطر حتى يسافر لأنه قد يعرض له ما يمنعه من سفره تفسير القرطبي 2/278 

ولا يُفطر المسافر إلا بعد خروجه ومفارقة بيوت قريته العامرة ) المأهولة ( ، فإذا انفصل عن بنيان البلد أفطر ، وكذا إذا أقلعت به الطائرة وفارقت البنيان ، وإذا كان المطار خارج بلدته أفطر فيه ، أما إذا كان المطار في البلد أو ملاصقا لها فإنه لا يُفطر فيه لأنه لا يزال في البلد . 

19- إذا غربت الشمس فأفطر على الأرض ثم أقلعت به الطائرة فرأى الشمس لم يلزمه الإمساك لأنه أتمّ صيام يومه كاملا فلا سبيل إلى إعادته للعبادة بعد فراغه منها . وإذا أقلعت به الطائرة قبل غروب الشمس وأراد إتمام صيام ذلك اليوم في السفر فلا يُفطر إلا إذا غربت الشمس في المكان الذي هو فيه من الجوّ ، ولا يجوز للطيار أن يهبط إلى مستوى لا تُرى فيه الشمس لأجل الإفطار لأنه تحايل لكن إن نزل لمصلحة الطيران فاختفى قرص الشمس أفطر . من فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز مشافهة 

20- من وصل إلى بلد ونوى الإقامة فيها أكثر من أربعة أيام وجب عليه الصيام عند جمهور أهل العلم فالذي يسافر للدراسة في الخارج أشهرا أو سنوات فالجمهور ومنهم الأئمة الأربعة أنه في حكم المقيم يلزمه الصوم والإتمام . 

وإذا مرّ المسافر ببلد غير بلده فليس عليه أن يمسك إلا إذا كانت إقامته فيها أكثر من أربعة أيام فإنه يصوم لأنه في حكم المقيمين أنظر فتاوى الدعوة ابن باز 977 

21- من ابتدأ الصيام وهو مقيم ثم سافر أثناء النهار جاز له الفطر لأن الله جعل مطلق السفر سببا للرخصة بقوله تعالى : ( ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أُخر ) . 

22- ويجوز أن يُفطر مَن عادته السفر إذا كان له بلد يأوي إليه كالبريد الذي يُسافر في مصالح المسلمين ( وأصحاب سيارات الأجرة والطيارين والموظفين ولو كان سفرهم يوميا وعليهم القضاء ) وكذلك الملاّح الذي له مكان في البرّ يسكنه فأما من كان معه في السفينة امرأته وجميع مصالحه ولا يزال مسافرا فهذا لا يقصر ولا يفطر . والبدو الرحّل إذا كانوا في حال ظعنهم من المشتى إلى المصيف ومن المصيف إلى المشتى جاز لهم الفطر والقصر وأما إذا نزلوا بمشتاهم ومصيفهم لم يُفطروا ولم يقصروا وإن كانوا يتتبعون المراعي أنظر مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية 25/213 

23- إذا قدم المسافر في أثناء النهار ففي وجوب الإمساك عليه نزاع مشهور بين العلماء مجموع الفتاوى 25/212 والأحوط له أن يمسك مراعاة لحرمة الشهر ، لكن عليه القضاء أمسك أو لم يمسك . 

24- إذا ابتدأ الصيام في بلد ثم سافر إلى بلد صاموا قبلهم أو بعدهم فإن حكمه حكم من سافر إليهم فلا يفطر إلا بإفطارهم ولو زاد عن ثلاثين يوما لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الصوم يوم تصومون والإفطار يوم تُفطرون " ، وإن نقص صومه عن تسعة وعشرين يوما فعليه إكماله بعد العيد إلى تسعة وعشرين يوما لأن الشهر الهجري لا ينقص عن تسعة وعشرين يوما . من فتاوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز : فتاوى الصيام :دار الوطن ص: 15-16 

المريض 

25- كل مرض خرج به الإنسان عن حدّ الصحة يجوز أن يُفطر به ، والأصل في ذلك قول الله تعالى ( ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر ) . أما الشيء الخفيف كالسعال والصداع فلا يجوز الفطر بسببه . 

وإذا ثبت بالطب أو علم الشخص من عادته وتجربته أو غلب على ظنّه أن الصيام يجلب له المرض أو يزيده أو يؤخر البرء يجوز له أن يُفطر بل يُكره له الصيام . وإذا كان المرض مطبقا فلا يجب على المريض أن ينوي الصوم بالليل ولو كان يُحتمل أن يُصبح صحيحا لأن العبرة بالحال الحاضرة . 

26- إن كان الصوم يسبب له الإغماء أفطر وقضى الفتاوى 25/217 ، وإذا أغمي عليه أثناء النهار ثم أفاق قبل الغروب أو بعده فصيامه صحيح ما دام أصبح صائما ، وإذا طرأ عليه الإغماء من الفجر إلى المغرب فالجمهور على عدم صحة صومه . أما قضاء المغمى عليه فهو واجب عند جمهور العلماء مهما طالت مدة الإغماء المغني مع الشرح الكبير 1/412، 3/32 ، والموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية 5/268 ، وأفتى بعض أهل العلم بأن من أغمي عليه أو وضعوا له منوّما أو مخدرا لمصلحته فغاب عن الوعي فإن كان ثلاثة أيام فأقلّ يقضي قياسا على النائم وإن كان أكثر لا يقضي قياسا على المجنون من فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز مشافهة 

27- ومن أرهقه جوع مفرط أو عطش شديد فخاف على نفسه الهلاك أو ذهاب بعض الحواسّ بغلبة الظن لا الوهم أفطر وقضى لأن حفظ النفس واجب ، ولا يجوز الفطر لمجرد الشدة المحتملة أو التعب أو خوف المرض متوهما ، وأصحاب المهن الشاقة لا يجوز لهم الفطر وعليهم نية الصيام بالليل ، فإن كان يضرهم ترك الصنعة وخشوا على أنفسهم التلف أثناء النهار ، أو لحق بهم مشقة عظيمة اضطرتهم إلى الإفطار فإنهم يُفطرون بما يدفع المشقة ثمّ يُمسكون إلى الغروب ويقضون بعد ذلك ، وعلى العامل في المهن الشّاقة كأفران صهر المعادن وغيرها إذا كان لا يستطيع تحمّل الصيام أن يحاول جعل عمله بالليل أو يأخذ إجازة أثناء شهر رمضان ولو بدون مرتّب فإن لم يتيسّر ذلك بحث عن عمل آخر يُمكنه فيه الجمع بين الواجبين الديني والدنيوي ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/233،235 . وليست امتحانات الطلاب عذرا يبيح الفطر في رمضان ، ولا تجوز طاعة الوالدين في الإفطار لأجل الامتحان لأنه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/241 

28- المريض الذي يُرجى بُرؤه ينتظر الشفاء ثم يقضي ولا يُجزئه الإطعام ، والمريض مرضا مزمنا لا يُرجى برؤه وكذا الكبير العاجز يُطعم عن كل يوم مسكينا نصف صاع من قوت البلد ( وذلك يعادل كيلو ونصف تقريبا من الرز ) ، ويجوز أن يجمع الفدية فيطعم المساكين في آخر الشهر ويجوز أن يطعم مسكينا كلّ يوم ، ويجب إخراجها طعاما لنصّ الآية ولا يُجزئ إعطاؤها إلى المسكين نقودا فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/198 ، ويُمكن أن يوكّل ثقة أو جهة خيرية موثوقة لشراء الطعام وتوزيعه نيابة عنه . 

والمريض الذي أفطر من رمضان وينتظر الشفاء ليقضي ثم علم أن مرضه مزمن فالواجب عليه إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم أفطره من فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين ومن كان ينتظر الشفاء من مرض يُرجى برؤه فمات فليس عليه ولا على أوليائه شيء . ومن كان مرضه يُعتبر مزمنا فأفطر وأطعم ثم مع تقدّم الطبّ وُجد له علاج فاستعمله وشفي لا يلزمه شيء عما مضى لأنّه فعل ما وجب عليه في حينه . فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/195 

29- من مرض ثمّ شفي وتمكن من القضاء فلم يقض حتى مات أُخرج من ماله طعام مسكين عن كل يوم . وإن رغب أحد أقاربه أن يصوم عنه فيصحّ ذلك ، لما ثبت في الصحيحين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من مات وعليه صيام صام عنه وليّه " . من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة مجلة الدعوة 806 

الكبير والعاجز والهرم 

30- العجوز والشيخ الفاني الذي فنيت قوته وأصبح كل يوم في نقص إلى أن يموت لا يلزمهما الصوم ولهما أن يفطرا مادام الصيام يُجهدهما ويشق عليهما ، وكان ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما يقول في قوله تعالى : ( وعلى الذين يُطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين ) : ليست بمنسوخة ، هو الشيخ الكبير والمرأة الكبيرة لا يستطيعان أن يصوما فيطعمان مكان كل يوم مسكينا . البخاري كتاب التفسير باب أياما معدودات .. 

وأما من سقط تمييزه وبلغ حدّ الخَرَف فلا يجب عليه ولا على أهله شيء لسقوط التكليف ، فإن كان يميز أحيانا ويهذي أحيانا وجب عليه الصوم حال تمييزه ولم يجب حال هذيانه أنظر مجالس شهر رمضان :ابن عثيمين : ص 28 

31- من قاتل عدوا أو أحاط العدو ببلده والصوم يُضعفه عن القتال ساغ له الفطر ولو بدون سفر ، وكذلك لو احتاج للفطر قبل القتال أفطر وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه قبل القتال : " إنكم مصبحوا عدوكم والفطر أقوى لكم فأفطِروا " رواه مسلم 1120ط. عبد الباقي وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وأفتى به أهل الشام وهم في البلد لما نزل بهم التتار . 

32- من كان سبب فطره ظاهرا كالمريض فلا بأس أن يفطر ظاهرا ، ومن كان سبب فطره خفيا كالحائض فالأولى أن يُفطر خفية خشية التهمة . 

النية في الصيام 

33- تُشترط النية في صوم الفرض وكذا كلّ صوم واجب كالقضاء والكفارة لحديث : " لا صيام لمن لم يبيت الصيام من الليل " رواه أبو داود رقم 2454 ورجح عدد من الأئمة وقفه كالبخاري والنسائي والترمذي وغيرهم : تلخيص الحبير 2/188 

ويجوز أن تكون في أي جزء من الليل ولو قبل الفجر بلحظة . والنية عزم القلب على الفعل ، والتلفظ بها بدعة وكل من علم أن غدا من رمضان وهو يريد صومه فقد نوى مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام 25/215 . ومن نوى الإفطار أثناء النهار ولم يُفطر فالراجح أن صيامه لم يفسد وهو بمثابة من أراد الكلام في الصلاة ولم يتكلم ، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه يُفطر بمجرد قطع نيته ، فالأحوط له أن يقضي . أما الردّة فإنها تُبطل النية بلا خلاف . 

وصائم رمضان لا يحتاج إلى تجديد النية في كلّ ليلة من ليالي رمضان بل تكفيه نية الصيام عند دخول الشهر فإن قطع النية للإفطار في سفر أو مرض ـ مثلا ـ لزمه تجديد النية للصوم إذا زال عذره . 

34- النفل المطلق لا تُشترط له النية من الليل لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم فقال هل عندكم شيء فقلنا : لا فقال فإني إذا صائم . رواه مسلم 2/ 809 عبد الباقي وأما النفل المعيّن كعرفة وعاشوراء فالأحوط أن ينوي له من الليل . 


"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سبعون مسألة في الصيام 

المقدمة 

الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضلّ له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله أما بعد : 

فإن الله قد امتن على عباده بمواسم الخيرات ، فيها تضاعف الحسنات ، وتُمحى السيئات ، وتُرفع الدرجات ، تتوجه فيها نفوس المؤمنين إلى مولاها ، فقد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها . وإنما خلق الله الخلق لعبادته فقال : ( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ) ، ومن أعظم العبادات الصيام الذي فرضه الله على العباد، فقال : ( كتب عليكم الصيام كما كُتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ) ، ورغبهم فيه فقال : ( وأن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون ) ، وأرشدهم إلى شكره على فرضه بقوله : ( ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون ) ، وحببّه إليهم وخفّفه عليهم لئلا تستثقل النفوس ترك العادات وهجر المألوفات ، فقال عزّ وجلّ: ( أياما معدودات ) ، ورحمهم ونأى بهم عن الحرج والضرر ، فقال سبحانه : ( فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر ) ، فلا عجب أن تُقبل قلوب المؤمنين في هذا الشهر على ربهم الرحيم يخافونه من فوقهم ويرجون ثوابه والفوز العظيم . 

ولما كان قدر هذه العبادة عظيما كان لابدّ من تعلّم الأحكام المتعلقة بشهر الصيام ليعرف المسلم ما هو واجب فيفعله ، وما هو حرام فيجتنبه ، وما هو مباح فلا يضيّق على نفسه بالامتناع عنه . 

وهذه الرسالة تتضمن خلاصات في أحكام الصيام وآدابه وسننه كتبتها باختصار عسى الله أن ينفعني بها وإخواني المسلمين والحمد لله رب العالمين 

تعريف الصيام 

1- الصوم لغة : الإمساك ، وشرعا الإمساك عن المفطّرات من طلوع الفجر الثاني إلى غروب الشمس بالنية . 

حكم الصيام 

2- أجمعت الأمة على أن صوم شهر رمضان فرض ، والدليل من الكتاب قول الله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا كُتِب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ) ، ومن السنة قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : بُني الإسلام على خمس : وذكر منها صوم رمضان رواه البخاري فتح 1/49 ومن أفطر شيئا من رمضان بغير عذر فقد أتى كبيرة عظيمة ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرؤيا التي رآها : " حتى إذا كنت في سواء الجبل إذا بأصوات شديدة ، قلت : ما هذه الأصوات ؟ قالوا : هذا عواء أهل النار ، ثم انطلق بي ، فإذا أنا بقوم معلقين بعراقيبهم ، مشققة أشداقهم ، تسيل أشداقهم دما ، قال : قلت : من هؤلاء ؟ قال : الذين يُفطرون قبل تحلّة صومهم " أي قبل وقت الإفطار صحيح الترغيب 1/420. قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى : وعند المؤمنين مقرر أن من ترك صوم رمضان من غير عذر أنه شرّ من الزاني ومدمن الخمر ، بل يشكّون في إسلامه ، ويظنّون به الزندقة والانحلال . وقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : إذا أفطر في رمضان مستحلا لذلك وهو عالم بتحريمه استحلالا له وجب قتله ، وإن كان فاسقا عوقب عن فطره في رمضان . مجموع الفتاوى 25/265 

فضل الصيام 

3- فضل الصيام عظيم ومما ورد في ذلك من الأحاديث الصحيحة : أن الصيام قد اختصه الله لنفسه وأنه يجزي به فيضاعف أجر صاحبه بلا حساب لحديث : " إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به " البخاري فتح رقم 1904 صحيح الترغيب 1/407 ، وأن الصوم لا عِدل له النسائي 4/165 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/413 ، وأن دعوة الصائم لا تُردّ رواه البيهقي 3/345 وهو في السلسلة الصحيحة 1797 ، وأن للصائم فرحتين إذا أفطر فرح بفطره وإذا لقي ربّه فرح بصومه رواه مسلم 2/807 ، وأن الصيام يشفع " للعبد يوم القيامة يقول : أي ربّ منعته الطعام والشهوات بالنهار فشفعني فيه " رواه أحمد 2/174 وحسّن الهيثمي إسناده : المجمع 3/181 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/411 ، وأن " خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك " مسلم 2/807 ، وأن " الصوم جُنّة وحصن حصين من النار " رواه أحمد 2/402 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/411 وصحيح الجامع 3880 ، وأنّ " من صام يوما في سبيل الله باعد الله بذلك اليوم وجهه عن النار سبعين خريفا " رواه مسلم 2/808 ، وأنّ " من صام يوما ابتغاء وجه الله خُتم له به دخل الجنّة " رواه أحمد 5/391 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/412 . وأنّ في الجنة بابا " يُقال له الريان يدخل منه الصائمون لا يدخل منه أحد غيرهم فإذا دخلوا أُغلق فلم يدخل منه أحد " البخاري فتح رقم 1797 . 

وأما رمضان فإنه ركن الإسلام وقد أُنزل فيه القرآن ، وفيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، و " إِذَا دَخَلَ رَمَضَانُ فُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَسُلْسِلَتِ الشَّيَاطِينُ " رواه البخاري الفتح رقم 3277 ، وصيامه يعدل صيام عشرة أشهر أنظر مسند أحمد 5/280 وصحيح الترغيب 1/421 ، و " من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " رواه البخاري فتح رقم 37 ، و "لله عزّ وجلّ عند كلّ فطر عتقاء " رواه أحمد 5/256 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/419 . 

من فوائد الصيام 

4- في الصيام حكم وفوائد كثيرة مدارها على التقوى التي ذكرها الله عز وجل في قوله : " لعلكم تتقون " ، وبيان ذلك : أن النفس إذا امتنعت عن الحلال طمعا في مرضاة الله تعالى وخوفا من عقابه فأولى أن تنقاد للامتناع عن الحرام . 

وأن الإنسان إذا جاع بطنه اندفع جوع كثير من حواسه ، فإذا شبع بطنه جاع لسانه وعينه ويده وفرجه ، فالصيام يؤدي إلى قهر الشيطان وكسر الشهوة وحفظ الجوارح . 

وأن الصائم إذا ذاق ألم الجوع أحس بحال الفقراء فرحمهم وأعطاهم ما يسدّ جوعتهم ، إذ ليس الخبر كالمعاينة ، ولا يعلم الراكب مشقة الراجل إلا إذا ترجّل . 

وأن الصيام يربي الإرادة على اجتناب الهوى والبعد عن المعاصي ، إذ فيه قهر للطبع وفطم للنفس عن مألوفاتها . وفيه كذلك اعتياد النظام ودقة المواعيد مما يعالج فوضى الكثيرين لو عقلوا . 

وفي الصيام إعلان لمبدأ وحدة المسلمين ، فتصوم الأمة وتُفطر في شهر واحد . 

وفيه فرصة عظيمة للدعاة إلى الله سبحانه فهذه أفئدة الناس تهوي إلى المساجد ومنهم من يدخله لأول مرة ومنهم من لم يدخله منذ زمن بعيد وهم في حال رقّة نادرة ، فلا بدّ من انتهاز الفرصة بالمواعظ المرقِّقة والدروس المناسبة والكلمات النافعة مع التعاون على البرّ والتقوى . وعلى الداعية أن لا ينشغل بالآخرين كليّا وينسى نفسه فيكون كالفتيلة تضيء للناس وتُحرق نفسها . 


5- آداب الصيام وسننه 

ومنها ما هو واجب ومنها ما هو مستحب ، فمن ذلك : 

الحرص على السحور وتأخيره ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة " رواه البخاري فتح 4/139 ، فهو الغداء المبارك ، وفيه مخالفة لأهل الكتاب ، و " نِعمَ سحور المؤمن التمر " رواه أبو داود رقم 2345 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/448 

تعجيل الفطر لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجّلوا الفطر رواه البخاري فتح 4/198 ، وأن يفطر على ما ورد في حديث أنس رضي الله عنه قال : " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُفطر قبل أن يصلي على رطبات ، فإن لم تكن رطبات فتميرات ، فإن لم تكن تميرات حسا حسوات من ماء ." رواه الترمذي 3/79 وغيره وقال حديث حسن غريب وصححه في الإرواء برقم 922 ، ويقول بعد إفطاره ما جاء في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أفطر قال : ذهب الظمأ ، وابتلت العروق ، وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله " رواه أبو داود 2/765 وحسن الدارقطني إسناده 2/185 البعد عن الرفث لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " .. إذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفُث .. " رواه البخاري الفتح رقم 1904 والرفث هو الوقوع في المعاصي ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به ، فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه . " البخاري الفتح رقم 1903 ، وينبغي أن يجتنب الصائم جميع المحرمات كالغيبة والفحش والكذب ، فربما ذهبت بأجر صيامه كله ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رُبّ صائم ليس له من صيامه إلا الجوع . " رواه ابن ماجه 1/539 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/453 

ومما أذهب الحسنات وجلب السيئات الانشغال بالفوازير والمسلسلات ، والأفلام والمباريات ، والجلسات الفارغات ، والتسكع في الطرقات ، مع الأشرار ومضيعي الأوقات ، وكثرة اللهو بالسيارات ، وازدحام الأرصفة والطرقات ، حتى صار شهر التهجد والذكر والعبادة ـ عند كثير من الناس ـ شهر نوم بالنهار لئلا يحصل الإحساس بالجوع ، ويضيع من جرّاء ذلك ما يضيع من الصلوات ، ويفوت ما يفوت من الجماعات ، ثم لهو بالليل وانغماس في الشهوات ، وبعضهم يستقبل الشهر بالضجر لما سيفوته من الملذات ، وبعضهم يسافر في رمضان إلى بلاد الكفار للتمتع بالإجازات !! وحتى المساجد لم تخل من المنكرات من خروج النساء متبرجات متعطرات ، وحتى بيت الله الحرام لم يسلم من كثير من هذه الآفات ، وبعضهم يجعل الشهر موسما للتسول وهو غير محتاج ، وبعضهم يلهو فيه بما يضرّ كالألعاب النارية والمفرقعات ، وبعضهم ينشغل بالصفق في الأسواق والتطواف على المحلات ، وبعضهن بالخياطة وتتبع الموضات ، وتنزل البضائع الجديدة والأزياء الحديثة في العشر الأواخر الفاضلات لتشغل الناس عن تحصيل الأجور والحسنات . 

* أن لا يصخب ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " وإن امرؤ قاتله أو شاتمه فليقل إني صائم ، إني صائم " رواه البخاري وغيره الفتح رقم 1894 ، فواحدة تذكيرا لنفسه ، والأخرى تذكيرا لخصمه . والناظر في أخلاق عدد من الصائمين يجد خلاف هذا الخُلق الكريم فيجب ضبط النفس ، وكذلك استعمال السكينة وهذا ما ترى عكسه في سرعات السائقين الجنونية عند أذان المغرب . 

* عدم الإكثار من الطعام ، لحديث " ما ملأ ابن آدم وعاء شرا من بطنٍ .. " رواه الترمذي رقم 2380 وقال هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، والعاقل إنما يريد أن يأكل ليحيا لا أن يحيا ليأكل ، وإن خير المطاعم ما استخدمت وشرها ما خُدمت . وقد انغمس الناس في صنع أنواع الطعام ، وتفننوا في الأطباق حتى ذهب ذلك بوقت ربات البيوت والخادمات ، وأشغلهن عن العبادة ، وصار ما ينفق من الأموال في ثمن الأطعمة أضعاف ما يُنفق في العادة ، وأصبح الشهر شهر التخمة والسمنة وأمراض المعدة . يأكلون أكل المنهومين ، ويشربون شرب الهيم ، فإذا قاموا إلى صلاة التراويح قاموا كسالى ، وبعضهم يخرج بعد أول ركعتين . 

* الجود بالعلم والمال والجاه والبدن والخُلُق ، وفي الصحيحين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس { بالخير } ، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن ، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة " . رواه البخاري الفتح رقم 6 فكيف بأناس استبدلوا الجود بالبخل والنشاط في الطاعات بالكسل والخمول فلا يتقنون الأعمال ولا يحسنون المعاملة متذرعين بالصيام . 

والجمع بين الصيام والإطعام من أسباب دخول الجنة كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن في الجنة غرفا يُرى ظاهرها من باطنها ، وباطنها من ظاهرها ، أعدها الله تعالى لمن أطعم الطعام ، وألان الكلام ، وتابع الصيام ، وصلى بالليل والناس نيام " رواه أحمد 5/343 وابن خزيمة رقم 2137 وقال الألباني في تعليقه : إسناده حسن لغيره ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من فطّر صائما كان له مثل أجره ، غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيء . " رواه الترمذي 3/171 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/451 قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : والمراد بتفطيره أن يُشبعه . الاختيارات الفقهية ص : 109 

وقد آثر عدد من السلف ـ رحمهم الله ـ الفقراءَ على أنفسهم بطعام إفطارهم ، منهم : عبد الله بن عمر ، ومالك بن دينار ، وأحمد بن حنبل وغيرهم . وكان عبد الله بن عمر لا يفطر إلا مع اليتامى والمساكين . 

ومما ينبغي فعله في الشهر العظيم 

* تهيئة الأجواء والنفوس للعبادة ، والإسراع إلى التوبة والإنابة ، والفرح بدخول الشهر ، وإتقان الصيام ، والخشوع في التراويح ، وعدم الفتور في العشر الأواسط ، وتحري ليلة القدر ، ومواصلة ختمة بعد ختمة مع التباكي والتدبر ، وعمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة ، والصدقة في الزمان الفاضل مضاعفة ، والاعتكاف في رمضان مؤكد . 

* لا بأس بالتهنئة بدخول الشهر ، وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبشّر أصحابه بقدوم شهر رمضان ويحثّهم على الاعتناء به فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أتاكم رمضان شهر مبارك ، فرض الله عز وجلّ عليكم صيامه ، تُفتح فيه أبواب السماء ، وتُغلّق فيه أبواب الجحيم ، وتغلّ فيه مردة الشياطين ، فيه ليلة هي خير من ألف شهر ، من حُرم خيرها فقد حُرم " رواه النسائي 4/129 وهو في صحيح الترغيب 1/490 

من أحكام الصيام 

6- من الصيام ما يجب التتابع فيه كصوم رمضان والصوم في كفارة القتل الخطأ وصوم كفارة الظهار وصوم كفارة الجماع في نهار رمضان وكذلك من نذر صوما متتابعا لزمه . 

ومن الصيام ما لايلزم فيه التتابع كقضاء رمضان وصيام عشرة أيام لمن لم يجد الهدي والصوم في كفارة اليمين ) عند الجمهور ( وصوم الفدية في محظورات الإحرام ) على الراجح ) وكذلك صوم النذر المطلق لمن لم ينو التتابع . 

7- صيام التطوع يجبر نقص صيام الفريضة ، ومن أمثلته عاشوراء وعرفة وأيام البيض والاثنين والخميس وست من شوال والإكثار من الصيام في محرم وشعبان . 

8- جاء النهي عن إفراد الجمعة بالصوم البخاري فتح الباري برقم 1985 وعن صيام السبت في غير الفريضة رواه الترمذي 3/111 وحسنه والمقصود إفراده دون سبب ، وعن صوم الدهر ، وعن الوصال في الصوم ، وهو أن يواصل يومين أو أكثر دون إفطار بينهما . 

ويحرم صيام يومي العيد وأيام التشريق وهي الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر من ذي الحجة لأنها أيام أكل وشرب وذكر لله ، ويجوز لمن لم يجد الهدي أن يصومها بمنى . 

ثبوت دخول الشهر 

9- يثبت دخول شهر رمضان برؤية هلاله أو بإتمام شعبان ثلاثين يوما ، ويجب على من رأى الهلال أو بلغه الخبر من ثقة أن يصوم . 

وأما العمل بالحسابات في دخول الشهر فبدعة ، لأن حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نصّ في المسألة : " صوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته " ، فإذا أخبر المسلم البالغ العاقل الموثوق بخبره لأمانته وبصره أنه رأى الهلال بعينه عُمل بخبره . 

على من يجب الصوم 

10- ويجب الصيام على كل مسلم بالغ عاقل مقيم قادر سالم من الموانع كالحيض والنفاس . 

و يحصل البلوغ بواحد من أمور ثلاثة : ـ إنزال المني باحتلام أو غيره ، ـ نبات شعر العانة الخشن حول القُبُل ، ـ إتمام خمس عشرة سنة . وتزيد الأنثى أمرا رابعا وهو الحيض فيجب عليها الصيام ولو حاضت قبل سنّ العاشرة . 

11- يؤمر الصبي بالصيام لسبع إن أطاقه "وذكر بعض أهل العلم أنه " يُضرب على تركه لعشر كالصلاة انظر المغني 3/90 . وأجر الصيام للصبي، ولوالديه أجر التربية والدلالة على الخير ، عن الرُبيِّع بنت معوِّذ رضي الله عنها قالت في صيام عاشوراء لما فُرض : كنا نصوِّم صبياننا ونجعل لهم اللعبة من العهن فإذا بكى أحدهم على الطعام أعطيناه ذاك حتى يكون عند الإفطار . البخاري فتح رقم 1960 وبعض الناس يتساهل في أمر أبنائه وبناته بالصيام ، بل ربما صام الولد متحمّسا وهو يُطيق فأمره أبوه أو أمه بالإفطار شفقة عليه بزعمهما ، وما علموا أنّ الشفقة الحقيقية بتعاهده بالصيام ، قال الله تعالى ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها الناس والحجارة عليها ملائكة غلاظ شِداد لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يُؤمرون ) . وينبغي الاعتناء بصيام البنت في أول بلوغها ، فربما تصوم إذا جاءها الدم خجلا ثم لا تقضي . 

12- إذا أسلم الكافر أو بلغ الصبي أو أفاق المجنون أثناء النهار لزمهم الإمساك بقية اليوم لأنهم صاروا من أهل الوجوب ، ولا يلزمهم قضاء ما فات من الشهر ، لأنهم لم يكونوا من أهل الوجوب في ذلك الوقت . 

13- المجنون مرفوع عنه القلم ، فإن كان يجنّ أحيانا ويُفيق أحيانا لزمه الصيام في حال إفاقته دون حال جنونه . وإن جنّ في أثناء النهار لم يبطل صومه كما لو أغمي عليه بمرض أو غيره لأنه نوى الصيام وهو عاقل . مجالس شهر رمضان ابن عثيمين ص : 28 ومثله في الحكم المصروع . 

14- من مات أثناء الشهر فليس عليه ولا على أوليائه شيء فيما تبقى من الشهر . 

15- من جهل فرض الصوم في رمضان أو جهل تحريم الطعام أو الوطء فجمهور العلماء على عذره إن كان يُعذر مثله ، كحديث العهد بالإسلام والمسلم في دار الحرب ومن نشأ بين الكفار . أما من كان بين المسلمين ويمكنه السؤال والتعلم فليس بمعذور . 

المسافر 

16- يُشترط للفطر في السفر : أن يكون سفرا مسافة أو عرفا ( على الخلاف المعروف بين أهل العلم ) ، وأن يُجاوز البلد وما اتصل به من بناء وقد منع الجمهور من الإفطار قبل مغادرة البلد وقالوا إن السفر لم يتحقق بعد بل هو مقيم وشاهد وقد قال تعالى ( فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ) ولا يوصف بكونه مسافرا حتى يخرج من البلد . أما إذا كان في البلد فله أحكام الحاضرين ولذلك لا يقصر الصلاة . ، وأن لا يكون سفره سفر معصية ( عند الجمهور) ، وأن لا يكون قصد بسفره التحيّل على الفطر . 

17- يجوز الفطر للمسافر باتفاق الأمة سواء كان قادرا على الصيام أم عاجزا وسواء شقّ عليه الصوم أم لم يشقّ ، بحيث لو كان مسافرا في الظلّ والماء ومعه من يخدمه جاز له الفطر والقصر مجموع الفتاوى 25/210 

18- من عزم على السفر في رمضان فإنه لا ينوي الفطر حتى يسافر لأنه قد يعرض له ما يمنعه من سفره تفسير القرطبي 2/278 

ولا يُفطر المسافر إلا بعد خروجه ومفارقة بيوت قريته العامرة ) المأهولة ( ، فإذا انفصل عن بنيان البلد أفطر ، وكذا إذا أقلعت به الطائرة وفارقت البنيان ، وإذا كان المطار خارج بلدته أفطر فيه ، أما إذا كان المطار في البلد أو ملاصقا لها فإنه لا يُفطر فيه لأنه لا يزال في البلد . 

19- إذا غربت الشمس فأفطر على الأرض ثم أقلعت به الطائرة فرأى الشمس لم يلزمه الإمساك لأنه أتمّ صيام يومه كاملا فلا سبيل إلى إعادته للعبادة بعد فراغه منها . وإذا أقلعت به الطائرة قبل غروب الشمس وأراد إتمام صيام ذلك اليوم في السفر فلا يُفطر إلا إذا غربت الشمس في المكان الذي هو فيه من الجوّ ، ولا يجوز للطيار أن يهبط إلى مستوى لا تُرى فيه الشمس لأجل الإفطار لأنه تحايل لكن إن نزل لمصلحة الطيران فاختفى قرص الشمس أفطر . من فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز مشافهة 

20- من وصل إلى بلد ونوى الإقامة فيها أكثر من أربعة أيام وجب عليه الصيام عند جمهور أهل العلم فالذي يسافر للدراسة في الخارج أشهرا أو سنوات فالجمهور ومنهم الأئمة الأربعة أنه في حكم المقيم يلزمه الصوم والإتمام . 

وإذا مرّ المسافر ببلد غير بلده فليس عليه أن يمسك إلا إذا كانت إقامته فيها أكثر من أربعة أيام فإنه يصوم لأنه في حكم المقيمين أنظر فتاوى الدعوة ابن باز 977 

21- من ابتدأ الصيام وهو مقيم ثم سافر أثناء النهار جاز له الفطر لأن الله جعل مطلق السفر سببا للرخصة بقوله تعالى : ( ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أُخر ) . 

22- ويجوز أن يُفطر مَن عادته السفر إذا كان له بلد يأوي إليه كالبريد الذي يُسافر في مصالح المسلمين ( وأصحاب سيارات الأجرة والطيارين والموظفين ولو كان سفرهم يوميا وعليهم القضاء ) وكذلك الملاّح الذي له مكان في البرّ يسكنه فأما من كان معه في السفينة امرأته وجميع مصالحه ولا يزال مسافرا فهذا لا يقصر ولا يفطر . والبدو الرحّل إذا كانوا في حال ظعنهم من المشتى إلى المصيف ومن المصيف إلى المشتى جاز لهم الفطر والقصر وأما إذا نزلوا بمشتاهم ومصيفهم لم يُفطروا ولم يقصروا وإن كانوا يتتبعون المراعي أنظر مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية 25/213 

23- إذا قدم المسافر في أثناء النهار ففي وجوب الإمساك عليه نزاع مشهور بين العلماء مجموع الفتاوى 25/212 والأحوط له أن يمسك مراعاة لحرمة الشهر ، لكن عليه القضاء أمسك أو لم يمسك . 

24- إذا ابتدأ الصيام في بلد ثم سافر إلى بلد صاموا قبلهم أو بعدهم فإن حكمه حكم من سافر إليهم فلا يفطر إلا بإفطارهم ولو زاد عن ثلاثين يوما لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الصوم يوم تصومون والإفطار يوم تُفطرون " ، وإن نقص صومه عن تسعة وعشرين يوما فعليه إكماله بعد العيد إلى تسعة وعشرين يوما لأن الشهر الهجري لا ينقص عن تسعة وعشرين يوما . من فتاوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز : فتاوى الصيام :دار الوطن ص: 15-16 

المريض 

25- كل مرض خرج به الإنسان عن حدّ الصحة يجوز أن يُفطر به ، والأصل في ذلك قول الله تعالى ( ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر ) . أما الشيء الخفيف كالسعال والصداع فلا يجوز الفطر بسببه . 

وإذا ثبت بالطب أو علم الشخص من عادته وتجربته أو غلب على ظنّه أن الصيام يجلب له المرض أو يزيده أو يؤخر البرء يجوز له أن يُفطر بل يُكره له الصيام . وإذا كان المرض مطبقا فلا يجب على المريض أن ينوي الصوم بالليل ولو كان يُحتمل أن يُصبح صحيحا لأن العبرة بالحال الحاضرة . 

26- إن كان الصوم يسبب له الإغماء أفطر وقضى الفتاوى 25/217 ، وإذا أغمي عليه أثناء النهار ثم أفاق قبل الغروب أو بعده فصيامه صحيح ما دام أصبح صائما ، وإذا طرأ عليه الإغماء من الفجر إلى المغرب فالجمهور على عدم صحة صومه . أما قضاء المغمى عليه فهو واجب عند جمهور العلماء مهما طالت مدة الإغماء المغني مع الشرح الكبير 1/412، 3/32 ، والموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية 5/268 ، وأفتى بعض أهل العلم بأن من أغمي عليه أو وضعوا له منوّما أو مخدرا لمصلحته فغاب عن الوعي فإن كان ثلاثة أيام فأقلّ يقضي قياسا على النائم وإن كان أكثر لا يقضي قياسا على المجنون من فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز مشافهة 

27- ومن أرهقه جوع مفرط أو عطش شديد فخاف على نفسه الهلاك أو ذهاب بعض الحواسّ بغلبة الظن لا الوهم أفطر وقضى لأن حفظ النفس واجب ، ولا يجوز الفطر لمجرد الشدة المحتملة أو التعب أو خوف المرض متوهما ، وأصحاب المهن الشاقة لا يجوز لهم الفطر وعليهم نية الصيام بالليل ، فإن كان يضرهم ترك الصنعة وخشوا على أنفسهم التلف أثناء النهار ، أو لحق بهم مشقة عظيمة اضطرتهم إلى الإفطار فإنهم يُفطرون بما يدفع المشقة ثمّ يُمسكون إلى الغروب ويقضون بعد ذلك ، وعلى العامل في المهن الشّاقة كأفران صهر المعادن وغيرها إذا كان لا يستطيع تحمّل الصيام أن يحاول جعل عمله بالليل أو يأخذ إجازة أثناء شهر رمضان ولو بدون مرتّب فإن لم يتيسّر ذلك بحث عن عمل آخر يُمكنه فيه الجمع بين الواجبين الديني والدنيوي ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/233،235 . وليست امتحانات الطلاب عذرا يبيح الفطر في رمضان ، ولا تجوز طاعة الوالدين في الإفطار لأجل الامتحان لأنه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/241 

28- المريض الذي يُرجى بُرؤه ينتظر الشفاء ثم يقضي ولا يُجزئه الإطعام ، والمريض مرضا مزمنا لا يُرجى برؤه وكذا الكبير العاجز يُطعم عن كل يوم مسكينا نصف صاع من قوت البلد ( وذلك يعادل كيلو ونصف تقريبا من الرز ) ، ويجوز أن يجمع الفدية فيطعم المساكين في آخر الشهر ويجوز أن يطعم مسكينا كلّ يوم ، ويجب إخراجها طعاما لنصّ الآية ولا يُجزئ إعطاؤها إلى المسكين نقودا فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/198 ، ويُمكن أن يوكّل ثقة أو جهة خيرية موثوقة لشراء الطعام وتوزيعه نيابة عنه . 

والمريض الذي أفطر من رمضان وينتظر الشفاء ليقضي ثم علم أن مرضه مزمن فالواجب عليه إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم أفطره من فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين ومن كان ينتظر الشفاء من مرض يُرجى برؤه فمات فليس عليه ولا على أوليائه شيء . ومن كان مرضه يُعتبر مزمنا فأفطر وأطعم ثم مع تقدّم الطبّ وُجد له علاج فاستعمله وشفي لا يلزمه شيء عما مضى لأنّه فعل ما وجب عليه في حينه . فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/195 

29- من مرض ثمّ شفي وتمكن من القضاء فلم يقض حتى مات أُخرج من ماله طعام مسكين عن كل يوم . وإن رغب أحد أقاربه أن يصوم عنه فيصحّ ذلك ، لما ثبت في الصحيحين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من مات وعليه صيام صام عنه وليّه " . من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة مجلة الدعوة 806 

الكبير والعاجز والهرم 

30- العجوز والشيخ الفاني الذي فنيت قوته وأصبح كل يوم في نقص إلى أن يموت لا يلزمهما الصوم ولهما أن يفطرا مادام الصيام يُجهدهما ويشق عليهما ، وكان ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما يقول في قوله تعالى : ( وعلى الذين يُطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين ) : ليست بمنسوخة ، هو الشيخ الكبير والمرأة الكبيرة لا يستطيعان أن يصوما فيطعمان مكان كل يوم مسكينا . البخاري كتاب التفسير باب أياما معدودات .. 

وأما من سقط تمييزه وبلغ حدّ الخَرَف فلا يجب عليه ولا على أهله شيء لسقوط التكليف ، فإن كان يميز أحيانا ويهذي أحيانا وجب عليه الصوم حال تمييزه ولم يجب حال هذيانه أنظر مجالس شهر رمضان :ابن عثيمين : ص 28 

31- من قاتل عدوا أو أحاط العدو ببلده والصوم يُضعفه عن القتال ساغ له الفطر ولو بدون سفر ، وكذلك لو احتاج للفطر قبل القتال أفطر وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه قبل القتال : " إنكم مصبحوا عدوكم والفطر أقوى لكم فأفطِروا " رواه مسلم 1120ط. عبد الباقي وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وأفتى به أهل الشام وهم في البلد لما نزل بهم التتار . 

32- من كان سبب فطره ظاهرا كالمريض فلا بأس أن يفطر ظاهرا ، ومن كان سبب فطره خفيا كالحائض فالأولى أن يُفطر خفية خشية التهمة . 

النية في الصيام 

33- تُشترط النية في صوم الفرض وكذا كلّ صوم واجب كالقضاء والكفارة لحديث : " لا صيام لمن لم يبيت الصيام من الليل " رواه أبو داود رقم 2454 ورجح عدد من الأئمة وقفه كالبخاري والنسائي والترمذي وغيرهم : تلخيص الحبير 2/188 

ويجوز أن تكون في أي جزء من الليل ولو قبل الفجر بلحظة . والنية عزم القلب على الفعل ، والتلفظ بها بدعة وكل من علم أن غدا من رمضان وهو يريد صومه فقد نوى مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام 25/215 . ومن نوى الإفطار أثناء النهار ولم يُفطر فالراجح أن صيامه لم يفسد وهو بمثابة من أراد الكلام في الصلاة ولم يتكلم ، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه يُفطر بمجرد قطع نيته ، فالأحوط له أن يقضي . أما الردّة فإنها تُبطل النية بلا خلاف . 

وصائم رمضان لا يحتاج إلى تجديد النية في كلّ ليلة من ليالي رمضان بل تكفيه نية الصيام عند دخول الشهر فإن قطع النية للإفطار في سفر أو مرض ـ مثلا ـ لزمه تجديد النية للصوم إذا زال عذره . 

34- النفل المطلق لا تُشترط له النية من الليل لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم فقال هل عندكم شيء فقلنا : لا فقال فإني إذا صائم . رواه مسلم 2/ 809 عبد الباقي وأما النفل المعيّن كعرفة وعاشوراء فالأحوط أن ينوي له من الليل . 


"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*35- من شرع في صوم واجب ـ كالقضاء والنذر والكفارة ـ فلا بدّ أن يتمّه ، ولا يجوز أن يُفطر فيه بغير عذر . وأما صوم النافلة فإن " الصائم المتطوع أمير نفسه إن شاء صام وإن شاء
أفطر " رواه أحمد 6/342 ولو بغير عذر ، وقد أصبح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة صائما ثم أكل كما جاء في صحيح مسلم في قصة الحيس الذي أهدي إليه عند عائشة رقم 1154 عبد الباقي ، ولكن هل يُثاب من أفطر بغير عذر على ما مضى من صومه ؟ قال بعض أهل العلم بأنه لا يُثاب الموسوعة الفقهية 28/13 ، والأفضل للصائم المتطوع أن يُتمّ صومه ما لم توجد مصلحة شرعية راجحة في قطعه . 

36- من لم يعلم بدخول شهر رمضان إلا بعد طلوع الفجر فعليه أن يمسك بقية يومه وعليه القضاء عند جمهور العلماء لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا صيام لمن لم يبيت الصيام من الليل " . رواه أبو داود 2454 

37- السجين والمحبوس إن علم بدخول الشهر بمشاهدة أو إخبار من ثقة وجب عليه الصيام وإلا فإنه يجتهد لنفسه ويعمل بما غلب على ظنّه فإن تبين له بعد ذلك أن صومه وافق رمضان أجزأه ذلك عند الجمهور وإذا وافق صومه بعد رمضان أجزأه عند جماهير الفقهاء وإذا وافق صومه قبل دخول الشهر فلا يُجزيه وعليه القضاء ، وإذا وافق صوم المحبوس بعض رمضان دون بعض أجزأه ما وافقه وما بعده دون ما قبله . فإن استمرّ الإشكال ولم ينكشف له فهذا يجزئه صومه لأنه بذل وسعه ولا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها . الموسوعة الفقهية 28/84 

الإفطار والإمساك 

38- إذا غاب جميع قرص الشمس أفطر الصائم ولا عبرة بالحمرة الشديدة الباقية في الأفق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا أقبل الليل من ههنا وأدبر النهار من ههنا وغربت الشمس فقد أفطر الصائم " رواه البخاري : الفتح رقم 1954 والمسألة في مجموع الفتاوى 25/216 

والسنّة أن يعجّل الإفطار ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصلي المغرب حتى يُفطر ولو على شربة من الماء رواه الحاكم 1/432 السلسلة الصحيحة 2110 فإن لم يجد الصائم شيئا يُفطر عليه نوى الفطر بقلبه ، ولا يمصّ أصبعه كما يفعل بعض العوامّ . وليحذر من الإفطار قبل الوقت فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى أقواما معلقين من عراقيبهم تسيل أشداقهم دما فلما سأل عنهم أُخبر أنهم الذين يُفطرون قبل تحلّة صومهم . الحديث في صحيح ابن خزيمة برقم 1986 وفي صحيح الترغيب 1/420 ، ومن تحقق أو غلب على ظنه أو شكّ أنّ فطره حصل قبل المغرب فعليه القضاء لأنّ الأصل بقاء النهار : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/287 ، وينبغي الحذر من الاعتماد على خبر الأطفال الصّغار والمصادر غير الموثوقة . وكذلك ينبغي الانتباه لفارق التوقيت بين المدن والقرى عند سماع الأذان في الإذاعة ونحوها . 

39- إذا طلع الفجر وهو البياض المعترض المنتشر في الأفق من جهة المشرق وجب على الصائم الإمساك حالا سواء سمع الأذان أم لا . وإذا كان يعلم أنّ المؤذن يؤذن عند طلوع الفجر فيجب عليه الإمساك حال سماع أذانه ، وأما إذا كان المؤذن يؤذن قبل الفجر فلا يجب الإمساك عن الأكل والشرب . وإن كان لا يعلم حال المؤذن أو اختلف المؤذنون ولا يستطيع أن يتبين الفجر بنفسه ـ كما في المدن غالبا بسبب الإنارة والمباني ـ فإن عليه أن يحتاط بالعمل بالتقويمات المطبوعة المبنية على الحسابات والتقديرات مالم يتبين خطؤها . 

وأما الاحتياط بالإمساك قبل الفجر بوقت كعشر دقائق ونحوها فهو بدعة من البدع ، وما يلاحظ في بعض التقاويم من وجود خانة للامساك وأخرى للفجر فهو أمر مصادم للشريعة . 

40- البلد الذي فيه ليل ونهار في الأربع والعشرين ساعة على المسلمين فيه الصيام ولو طال النهار مادام يمكن تمييز ليلهم من نهارهم وفي بعض البلدان التي لا يمكن فيها تمييز ذلك يصومون بحسب أقرب البلدان إليهم مما فيه ليل أو نهار متميز . 

المفطرات 

41- المفطّرات ماعدا الحيض والنفاس لا يفطر بها الصائم إلا بشروط ثلاثة : ـ أن يكون عالما غير جاهل ، ـ ذاكرا غير ناس ، ـ مختارا غير مضطر ولامُكْرَه 

ومن المفطّرات ما يكون من نوع الاستفراغ كالجماع والاستقاءة والحيض والاحتجام ومنه ما يكون من نوع الامتلاء كالأكل والشرب . مجموع الفتاوى 25/248 

42- من المفطرات ما يكون في معنى الأكل والشرب كالأدوية والحبوب عن طريق الفم والإبر المغذية وكذلك حقن الدم ونقله . 

وأما الإبر التي لا يُستعاض بها عن الأكل والشرب ولكنها للمعالجة كالبنسلين والأنسولين أو تنشيط الجسم أو إبر التطعيم فلا تضرّ الصيام سواء عن طريق العضلات أو الوريد ، فتاوى ابن ابراهيم 4/189 والأحوط أن تكون كل هذه الإبر بالليل ، وغسيل الكلى الذي يتطلب خروج الدم لتنقيته ثم رجوعه مرة أخرى مع إضافة مواد كيماوية وغذائية كالسكريات والأملاح وغيرها إلى الدم يعتبر مفطّرا فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/190 والراجح أن الحقنة الشرجية وقطرة العين والأذن وقلع السنّ ومداواة الجراح كل ذلك لا يفطر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام 25/233 ، 25/245 ، وبخاخ الربو لا يفطّر لأنه غاز مضغوط يذهب إلى الرئة وليس بطعام وهو محتاج إليه دائما في رمضان وغيره . وسحب الدم للتحليل لا يُفسد الصوم بل يُعفى عنه لأنه مما تدعو إليه الحاجة فتاوى الدعوة : ابن باز عدد 979 ودواء الغرغرة لا يبطل الصوم إن لم يبتلعه ، ومن حشا سنّه بحشوة طبية فوجد طعمها في حلقه فلا يضر ذلك صيامه من فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز مشافهة 

وسائر الأمور التالية ليست من المفطّرات : 

- غسول الأذن ، أو قطرة الأنف ، أو بخاخ الأنف ، إذا اجتنب ابتلاع ما نفذ إلى الحلق . 
الأقراص العلاجية التي توضع تحت اللسان لعلاج الذبحة الصدرية وغيرها إذا اجتنب ابتلاع ما نفذ إلى الحلق . 
ما يدخل المهبل من تحاميل ( لبوس ) ، أو غسول ، أو منظار مهبلي ، أو إصبع للفحص الطبي . 
إدخال المنظار أو اللولب ونحوهما إلى الرحم . 
ما يدخل الإحليل ، أي مجرى البول الظاهر للذكر أو الأنثى ، من قثطرة ( أنبوب دقيق ) أو منظار ، أو مادة ظليلة على الأشعة ، أو دواء ، أو محلول لغسل المثانة . 
حفر السن ، أو قلع الضرس ، أو تنظيف الأسنان ، أو السواك وفرشاة الأسنان ، إذا اجتنب ابتلاع ما نفذ إلى الحلق . 
المضمضة ، والغرغرة ، وبخاخ العلاج الموضعي للفم إذا اجتنب ابتلاع ما نفذ إلى الحلق . 
الحقن العلاجية الجلدية أو العضلية أو الوريدية ، باستثناء السوائل والحقن المغذية . 
غاز الأكسجين . 
غازات التخدير ( البنج ) ما لم يعط المريض سوائل ( محاليل ) مغذية . 
ما يدخل الجسم امتصاصاً من الجلد كالدهونات والمراهم واللصقات العلاجية الجلدية المحملة بالمواد الدوائية أو الكيميائية . 
إدخال قثطرة ( أنبوب دقيق ) في الشرايين لتصوير أو علاج أوعية القلب أو غيره من الأعضاء . 
إدخال منظار من خلال جدار البطن لفحص الأحشاء أو إجراء عملية جراحية عليها . 
أخذ عينات ( خزعات ) من الكبد أو غيره من الأعضاء ما لم تكن مصحوبة بإعطاء محاليل . 
منظار المعدة إذا لم يصاحبه إدخال سوائل ( محاليل ) أو مواد أخرى . 
دخول أي أداة أو مواد علاجية إلى الدماغ أو النخاع الشوكي . 
43- من أكل أو شرب عامدا في نهار رمضان دون عذر فقد أتى كبيرة عظيمة من الكبائر وعليه التوبة والقضاء وإن كان إفطاره بمحرم كمسكر ازداد فعله شناعة وقبحا والواجب بكل حال التوبة العظيمة والإكثار من النوافل من صيام وغيره ليجبر نقص الفريضة ولعل الله أن يتوب عليه . 

44- و" إذا نسي فأكل و شرب فليتم صومه ، فإنما أطعمه الله وسقاه" رواه البخاري فتح رقم 1933 وفي رواية : " فلا قضاء عليه ولا كفارة . " 

وإذا رأى من يأكل ناسيا فإن عليه أن يذكّره لعموم قول الله تعالى وتعاونوا على البرّ والتقوى ولعموم قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :"فإذا نسيت فذكّروني " ولأن الأصل أن هذا منكر يجب تغييره . مجالس شهر رمضان : ابن عثيمين ص: 70 


45- من احتاج إلى الإفطار لإنقاذ معصوم من مهلكة فإنه يُفطر ويقضي كما قد يحدث في إنقاذ الغرقى وإطفاء الحرائق . 

46- من وجب عليه الصيام فجامع في نهار رمضان عامدا مختارا بأن يلتقي الختانان وتغيب الحشفة في أحد السبيلين فقد أفسد صومه أنزل أو لم يُنزل وعليه التوبة وإتمام ذلك اليوم والقضاء والكفارة المغلظة لما جاء في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه بينما نحن جلوس عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ جاءه رجل فقال يا رسول الله هلكت ، قال : مالك؟ ، قال : وقعت على امرأتي وأنا صائم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل تجد رقبة تعتقها ؟ قال : لا ، قال : فهل تستطيع أن تصوم شهرين متتابعين ، قال : لا ، قال : فهل تجد إطعام ستين مسكينا ؟ ، قال : لا ... الحديث رواه البخاري فتح 4رقم 1936 هذا والحكم واحد في الزنا واللواط وإتيان البهيمة . 

ومن جامع في أيام من رمضان نهارا فعليه كفارات بعدد الأيام التي جامع فيها مع قضاء تلك الأيام ولا يُعذر بجهله بوجوب الكفّارة : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/321 

47- لو أراد جماع زوجته فأفطر بالأكل أوّلا فمعصيته أشدّ وقد هتك حرمة الشهر مرتين ؛ بأكله وجماعه والكفارة المغلظة عليه أوكد وحيلته وبالٌ عليه وتجب عليه التوبة النصوح . أنظر مجموع الفتاوى 25/262 

48- والتقبيل والمباشرة والمعانقة واللمس وتكرار النظر من الصائم لزوجته أو أمته إن كان يملك نفسه جائز ، لما في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقبّل وهو صائم ويباشر وهو صائم ولكنه كان أملككم لأَرَبه " ، أما حديث : " يدع زوجته من أجلي " فالمقصود به جماعها ، ولكن إن كان الشخص سريع الشهوة لا يملك نفسه فلا يجوز له ذلك لأنه يؤدي إلى إفساد صومه ولا يأمن من وقوع مفسد من الإنزال أو الجماع قال الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي : " ويدع شهوته من أجلي " . والقاعدة الشرعية : كل ما كان وسيلة إلى محرم فهو محرم . 

49- وإذا جامع فطلع الفجر وجب عليه أن ينزع وصومه صحيح ولو أمنى بعد النزع ، ولو استدام الجماع إلى ما بعد طلوع الفجر أفطر وعليه التوبة والقضاء والكفارة المغلّظة . 

50- إذا أصبح وهو جُنُب فلا يضرّ صومه و يجوز تأخير غسل الجنابة والحيض والنفاس إلى ما بعد طلوع الفجر وعليه المبادرة لأجل الصلاة . 

51- إذا نام الصائم فاحتلم فإنه لا يفسد صومه إجماعا بل يتمّه ، وتأخير الغسل لا يضرّ الصيام ولكن عليه أن يبادر به لأجل الصلاة ولتقربه الملائكة . 

52- من استمنى في نهار رمضان بشيء يُمكن التحرز منه كاللمس وتكرار النظر وجب عليه أن يتوب إلى الله وأن يُمسك بقية يومه وأن يقضيه بعد ذلك ، وإن شرع في الاستمناء ثمّ كفّ و لم يُنزل فعليه التوبة وليس عليه قضاء لعدم الإنزال ، وينبغي أن يبتعد الصائم عن كلّ ما هو مثير للشهوة وأن يطرد الخواطر الرديئة . وأما خروج المذي فالراجح أنه لا يُفطّر . وخروج الودي وهو السائل الغليظ اللزج بعد البول بدون لذة لا يُفسد الصيام ولا يوجب الغسل وإنما الواجب منه الاستنجاء والوضوء فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/279 

53- و" من ذرعه القيء فليس عليه قضاء ومن استقاء عمدا فليقض " . حديث صحيح رواه الترمذي 3/89 ومن تقيأ عمدا بوضع أصبعه أو عصر بطنه أو تعمد شمّ رائحة كريهة أو داوم النظر إلى ما يتقيأ منه فعليه القضاء ، ولو غلبه القيء فعاد بنفسه لا يُفطر لأنه بدون إرادته ولو أعاده هو أفطر . وإذا راجت معدته لم يلزمه منع القيء لأن ذلك يضره مجالس شهر رمضان : ابن عثيمين 67 ، وإذا ابتلع ما علق بين أسنانه بغير قصد أو كان قليلا يعجز عن تمييزه ومجّه فهو تبع للريق ولا يفطّر ، وإن كان كثيرا يمكنه لفظه فإن لفظه فلا شيء عليه وإن ابتلعه عامدا فسد صومه ، المغني 4/47 وأما العلك فإن كان يتحلل منه أجزاء أو له طعم مضاف أو حلاوة حرم مضغه وإن وصل إلى الحلق شيء من ذلك فإنه يفطّر، وإذا أخرج الماء بعد المضمضة فلا يضرّه ما بقي من البلل والرطوبة لأنه لا يمكنه التحرز منه ومن أصابه رعاف فصيامه صحيح وهو أمر ناشئ بغير اختياره فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/264 وإذا كان في لثته قروح أو دميت بالسواك فلا يجوز ابتلاع الدم وعليه إخراجه فإن دخل حلقه بغير اختياره ولا قصده فلا شيء عليه ، وكذلك القيء إذا رجع إلى جوفه بغير اختياره فصيامه صحيح : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/254 . أما النخامة ـ وهي المخاط النازل من الرأس ـ والنخاعة ـ وهي البلغم الصاعد من الباطن بالسعال والتنحنح ـ فإن ابتلعها قبل وصولها إلى فيه فلا يفسد صومه لعموم البلوى بها فإذا ابتلعها عند وصولها إلى فيه فإنه يُفطر عند ذلك فإذا دخلت بغير قصده واختياره فلا تفطّر . واستنشاق بخار الماء في مثل حال العاملين في محطات تحلية المياه لا يضرّ صومهم : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/276 ، ويُكره ذوق الطعام بلا حاجة لما فيه من تعريض الصوم للفساد ، ومن الحاجة مضغ الطعام للولد إذا لم تجد الأم منه بدّ، وأن تتذوق الطعام لتنظر اعتداله ، وكذلك إذا احتاج لتذوّق شيء عند شرائه ، عن ابن عباس قال لا بأس أن يذوق الخلّ والشيء يريد شراءه . حسنه في إرواء الغليل 4/86 . وانظر الفتح شرح باب اغتسال الصائم كتاب الصيام 

54- والسواك سنّة للصائم في جميع النهار وإن كان رطبا ، وإذا استاك وهو صائم فوجد حرارة أو غيرها من طَعْمِه فبلعه أو أخرجه من فمه وعليه ريق ثم أعاده وبلعه فلا يضره الفتاوى السعدية 245 ويجتنب ما له مادة تتحلل كالسواك الأخضر وما أضيف إليه طعم خارج عنه كالليمون والنعناع ، ويُخرج ما تفتت منه داخل الفم ، ولا يجوز تعمد ابتلاعه فإن ابتلعه بغير قصده فلا شيء عليه . 

55- وما يعرض للصائم من جرح أو رعاف أو ذهاب للماء أو البنزين إلى حلقه بغير اختياره لا يُفسد الصوم . وكذلك إذا دخل إلى جوفه غبار أو دخان أو ذباب بلا تعمد فلا يُفطر ، وما لا يُمكن التحرز منه كابتلاع الريق لا يفطّره ومثله غبار الطريق وغربلة الدقيق ، وإن جمع ريقه في فمه ثم ابتلعه قصدا لم يفطّره على الأصح المغني لابن قدامة 3/106 وكذلك لايضره نزول الدمع إلى حلقه أو أن يدهن رأسه أو شاربه أو يختضب بالحناء فيجد طعمه في حلقه ، ولا يفطّر وضع الحنّاء والكحل والدّهن أنظر مجموع الفتاوى 25/233 ، 25/245 وكذلك المراهم المرطّبة والمليّنة للبشرة . ولا بأس بشمّ الطيب واستعمال العطور ودهن العود والورد ونحوها ، والبخور لا حرج فيه للصائم إذا لم يتسعّط به : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/314. والأحسن أن لا يستخدم معجون الأسنان بالنهار ويجعله بالليل لأن له نفوذا قويا المجالس ابن عثيمين ص72 

56- والأحوط للصائم أن لا يحتجم والخلاف شديد في المسألة ، واختار شيخ الإسلام إفطار المفصود دون الفاصد . 

57- التدخين من المفطّرات وليس عذرا في ترك الصيام إذ كيف يُعذر بمعصية ؟! 

58- والانغماس في ماء أو التلفف بثوب مبتلّ للتبرد لابأس به للصائم ولا بأس أن يصبّ على رأسه الماء من الحر والعطش المغني 3/44 ويُكره له السباحة لما فيها من تعريض الصوم للفساد . ومن كان عمله في الغوص أو وظيفته تتطلّب الغطس فإن كان يأمن من دخول الماء إلى جوفه فلا بأس بذلك . 

59- لو أكل أو شرب أو جامع ظانا بقاء الليل ثم تبين له أن الفجر قد طلع فلا شيء عليه لأن الآية قد دلّت على الإباحة إلى أن يحصل التبين ، وقد روى عبد الرزاق بإسناد صحيح إلى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : أحلّ الله لك الأكل والشرب ما شككت فتح الباري 4/135 وهذا اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مجموع الفتاوى 29/ 263 

60- إذا أفطر يظن الشمس قد غربت وهي لم تغرب فعليه القضاء ( عند جمهور العلماء ) لأن الأصل بقاء النهار واليقين لا يزول بالشك . ( وذهب شيخ الإسلام إلى أنه لا قضاء عليه ) 

61- وإذا طلع الفجر وفي فيه طعام أو شراب فقد اتفق الفقهاء على أنه يلفظه ويصح صومه ، وكذلك الحكم فيمن أكل أو شرب ناسيا ثم تذكّر وفي فيه طعام أو شراب صحّ صومه إن بادر إلى لفظه . 

من أحكام الصيام للمرأة 

62- التي بلغت فخجلت وكانت تُفطر عليها التوبة العظيمة وقضاء ما فات مع إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم كفارة للتأخير إذا أتى عليها رمضان الذي يليه ولم تقض . ومثلها في الحكم التي كانت تصوم أيام عادتها خجلا ولم تقض . فإن لم تعلم عدد الأيام التي تركتها على وجه التحديد صامت حتى يغلب على ظنها أنها قضت الأيام التي حاضت فيها ولم تقضها من الرمضانات السابقة مع إخراج كفارة التأخير عن كل يوم مجتمعة أو متفرّقة حسب استطاعتها . 

63- ولا تصوم الزوجة ( غير رمضان ) وزوجها حاضر إلا بإذنه ، فإذا سافر فلا حرج . 

64- الحائض إذا رأت القصّة البيضاء ـ وهو سائل أبيض يدفعه الرّحم بعد انتهاء الحيض ـ التي تعرف بها المرأة أنها قد طهرت ، تنوي الصيام من الليل وتصوم ، وإن لم يكن لها طهر تعرفه احتشت بقطن ونحوه فإن خرج نظيفا صامت ، فإذا رجع دم الحيض أفطرت ، ولو كان دما يسيرا أو كدرة فإنه يقطع الصيام ما دام قد خرج في وقت العادة فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/154 ، وإذا استمر انقطاع الدم إلى المغرب وكانت قد صامت بنية من الليل صحّ صومها ، والمرأة التي أحست بانتقال دم الحيض ولكنه لم يخرج إلا بعد غروب الشمس صح صومها وأجزأها يومها . 

والحائض أو النفساء إذا انقطع دمها ليلا فَنَوَت الصيام ثم طلع الفجر قبل اغتسالها فمذهب العلماء كافة صحة صومها الفتح 4/148 

65- المرأة التي تعرف أن عادتها تأتيها غدا تستمر على نيتها وصيامها ولا تُفطر حتى ترى الدم . 

66- الأفضل للحائض أن تبقى على طبيعتها وترضى بما كتب الله عليها ولا تتعاطى ما تمنع به الدم وتقبل ما قَبِل الله منها من الفطر في الحيض والقضاء بعد ذلك وهكذا كانت أمهات المؤمنين ونساء السلف ، فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/151 بالإضافة إلى أنه قد ثبت بالطبّ ضرر كثير من هذه الموانع وابتليت كثير من النساء باضطراب الدورة بسبب ذلك ، فإن فعلت المرأة وتعاطت ما تقطع به الدم فارتفع وصارت نظيفة وصامت أجزأها ذلك . 

67- دم الاستحاضة لا يؤثر في صحة الصيام . 

68- إذا أسقطت الحامل جنينا متخلّقا أو ظهر فيه تخطيط لعضو كرأس أو يد فدمها دم نفاس ، وإذا كان ما سقط علقة أو مضغة لحم لا يتبيّن فيه شيء من خَلْق الإنسان فدمها دم استحاضة وعليها الصيام إن استطاعت وإلا أفطرت وقضت فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/224 . وكذلك إن صارت نظيفة بعد عملية التنظيف صامت . وقد ذكر العلماء أن التخلّق يبدأ بعد ثمانين يوما من الحمل. 

النفساء إذا طهرت قبل الأربعين صامت واغتسلت للصلاة المغني مع الشرح الكبير 1/360 فإن رجع إليها الدم في الأربعين أمسكت عن الصيام لأنه نفاس ، وإن استمر بها الدم بعد الأربعين نوت الصيام واغتسلت ( عند جمهور أهل العلم ) وتعتبر ما استمر استحاضة ، إلا إن وافق وقت حيضها المعتاد فهو حيض . 

والمرضع إذا صامت بالنهار ورأت في الليل نقطا من الدم وكانت طاهرا بالنهار فصيامها صحيح : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/150 

69- الراجح قياس الحامل والمرضع على المريض فيجوز لهما الإفطار وليس عليهما إلا القضاء سواء خافتا على نفسيهما أو ولديهما وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله وضع عن المسافر الصوم وشطر الصلاة ، وعن الحامل والمرضع الصوم " . رواه الترمذي 3/85 وقال : حديث حسن ، والحامل إذا صامت ومعها نزيف فصيامها صحيح ولا يؤثّر ذلك على صحة صيامها فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/225 

70- المرأة التي وجب عليها الصوم إذا جامعها زوجها في نهار رمضان برضاها فحكمها حكمه وأما إن كانت مكرهة فعليها الاجتهاد في دفعه ولا كفارة عليها ، قال ابن عقيل رحمه الله فيمن جامع زوجته في نهار رمضان وهي نائمة : لا كفارة عليها . والأحوط لها أن تقضي ذلك اليوم . وقد ذهب شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله إلى عدم فساد صومها وأنه صحيح . 

وينبغي على المرأة التي تعلم أن زوجها لا يملك نفسه أن تتباعد عنه وتترك التزين في نهار رمضان . ويجب على المرأة قضاء ما أفطرته من رمضان ولو بدون علم زوجها ولا يُشترط للصيام الواجب على المرأة إذن الزوج ، وإذا شرعت المرأة في قضاء الصيام الواجب فلا يحلّ لها الإفطار إلا من عذر شرعي ولا يحلّ لزوج المرأة أن يأمرها بالإفطار وهي تقضي وليس له أن يُجامعها وليس لها أن تطيعه في ذلك : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/353 أمّا صيام النافلة فلا يجوز لها أن تشرع فيه وزوجها حاضر إلا بإذنه لحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لا تَصُومُ الْمَرْأَةُ وَبَعْلُهَا شَاهِدٌ إِلا بِإِذْنِهِ ." رواه البخاري 4793 

وفي الختام هذا ما تيسّر ذكره من مسائل الصيام ، أسأل الله تعالى أن يُعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته ، وأن يختم لنا شهر رمضان بالغفران ، والعتق من النيران . 

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم 

"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ادعيه رمضانيه هامه ......لتذكير 


- دعاء الصائم إذا أفطر عند قومم - 



" أفطر عندكم الصائمون وأكل طعامكم الأبرار ، وتنزلت عليكم الملائكة " رواه أحمد وصححه الألباني ( صحيح الجامع 209/4) 





- دعاء الصائم عند فطره - 



" ذهب الظمأ ، وابتلت العُروقُ وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله " . حسن ( صحيح سنن أبي داود 449/2) ، ( العروق : أي تأكيد لذهاب الظمأ) 



" كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفطر على رطبات ، قبل أن يصلي ، فإن لم تكن رطبات فعلى تمرات ، فإن لم تكن حسا حسوات من ماء " . حسن صحيح ( صحيح سنن أبي داود 448/2) 





- يقول الصائم إذا سابه أحد - 



" إني صائم ، إني صائم ". ( متفق عليه 


اللهم قد حضر اول يوم من شهر رمضان وقد افترضت علينا صيامه وانزلت فيه القران هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان اللهم اعنا على صيامه وتقبله منا وتسلمه منا وسلمه لنا في يسر منك وعافية انك على كل شئ قدير 


************************* 
اللهم اجعل صيامي فيه صيام الصائمين وقيامي فيه قيام القائمين ونبهني فيه من نوم الغافلين وهب لي جرمي فيه يا اله العالمين واعف عني ياعافيا عن المجرمين 

************************* 

اللهم قوني فيه على قامة امرك واذقني حلاوة ذكرك واوزعني فيه لاداء شكرك بكرمك واحفظني فيه بحفظك وسترك يا ابصر الناظرين 


اللهم ارزقني فيه الذهن والتنبه وباعدني فيه من السفاهة والتمويه واجعل لي نصيبا من كل خير تنزله بجودك يا اجود الاجودين 

************************* 

اللهم قربني فيه الى مرضاتك وجنبني فيه من سخطك ونقماتك ووفقني فيه لقراءة اياتك برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

************************* 

اللهم اجعلني فيه من المستغفرين واجعلني فيه من عبادك الصالحين القانتين واجعلي فيه من عبادك عبادك الصالحين القانتين واجعلني فيه من اوليائك المتقين برافتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

************************* 

اللهم اعني فيه على صيامه وقيامه وجنبني فيه من هفواته واثامه وارزقني فيه ذكرك وشكرك بدوامه وبتوفيقك يا هادي المضلين 

************************* 

اللهم ارزقني فيه رحمة الايتام واطعام الطعام وافشاء السلام وصحبة الكرام بطولك يا ملجا الاملين 


اللهم امين يارب العالمين 


دعاء الصائم إذا أفطر عند قومم - 



" أفطر عندكم الصائمون وأكل طعامكم الأبرار ، وتنزلت عليكم الملائكة " رواه أحمد وصححه الألباني ( صحيح الجامع 209/4) 




اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِ الغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياً عَنِ المُجرِمينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ، بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ ، وَ باعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ ، وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ ، بِجودِكَ يا اَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ قَوِّني فيهِ عَلى اِقامَةِ اَمرِكَ ، وَ اَذِقني فيهِ حَلاوَةِ ذِكْرِكَ ، وَ اَوْزِعْني فيهِ لِأداءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ احْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفظِكَ و َسَتْرِكَ يا اَبصَرَ النّاظِرينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ المُقَرَّبينَ ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ لا تَخْذُلني فيهِ لِتَعَرُّضِ مَعصِيَتِكَ ، وَ لاتَضرِبني بِسِياطِ نَقِمَتِكَ ، وَ زَحْزِحني فيهِ مِن موُجِبات سَخَطِكَ بِمَنِّكَ وَ اَياديكَ يا مُنتَهى رَغْبَةِ الرّاغِبينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ اَعِنّي فيهِ عَلى صِيامِهِ وَ قِيامِهِ ، وَ جَنِّبني فيهِ مِن هَفَواتِهِ وَاثامِهِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ ، بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِّلينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ رَحمَةَ الأَيْتامِ وَ اِطعامَ الطَّعامِ وَاِفْشاءَ وَصُحْبَةَ الكِرامِ بِطَوْلِكَ يا مَلْجَاَ الأمِلينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الجامِعَةِ بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُتَوَكِلينَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيه مِنَ المُقَرَّبينَ اِليكَ بِاِحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ الْإحسانَ ، وَ كَرِّهْ فيهِ الْفُسُوقَ وَ العِصيانَ وَ حَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ فيهِ السَخَطَ وَ النّيرانَ بعَوْنِكَ ياغياثَ المُستَغيثينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ زَيِّنِّي فيهِ بالسِّترِ وَ الْعَفافِ ، وَ اسْتُرني فيهِ بِلِِِباسِ الْقُنُوعِ و َالكَفافِ ، وَ احْمِلني فيهِ عَلَى الْعَدْلِ وَ الْإنصافِ ، وَ آمنِّي فيهِ مِنْ كُلِّ ما اَخافُ بِعِصْمَتِكَ ياعصمَةَ الْخائفينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ لاتُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بالْعَثَراتِ ، وَ اَقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْخَطايا وَ الْهَفَواتِ ، وَ لا تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا وَ الأفاتِ بِعزَّتِكَ ياعِزَّ المُسْلمينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ ، وَ اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ ، بِأمانِكَ ياأمانَ الخائفينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوافَقَةِ الْأبرارِ ، وَ جَنِّبْني فيهِ مُرافَقَةِ الأشرارِ ، وَآوني فيهِ برَحمَتِكَ إلى دارِ القَرارِ بإلهيَّتِكَ يا إله العالمينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ اهدِني فيهِ لِصالِحِ الأعْمالِ ، وَ اقضِ لي فيهِ الحوائِجَ وَ الآمالِ يا مَنْ لا يَحتاجُ إلى التَّفسيرِ وَ السُّؤالِ ، يا عالِماً بِما في صُدُورِ العالمينَ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آله الطّاهرينَ . 

*** 

اَللّهُمَّ نَبِّهني فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسحارِهِ ، وَ نوِّرْ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ أنوارِهِ ، وَ خُذْ بِكُلِّ أعْضائِي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ بِنُورِكَ يا مُنَوِّرَ قُلُوبِ العارفينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّر فيهِ حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ ، وَ سَهِّلْ سَبيلي إلى خيْراتِهِ ، وَ لا تَحْرِمْني قَبُولَ حَسَناتِهِ يا هادِياً إلى الحَقِّ المُبينِ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ الجِنان ، وَ أغلِقْ عَنَّي فيهِ أبوابَ النِّيرانِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِتِلاوَةِ القُرانِ يامُنْزِلَ السَّكينَةِ في قُلُوبِ المؤمنين . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرضاتكَ دَليلاً ، و لا تَجعَلْ لِلشَّيْطانِ فيهِ عَلَيَّ سَبيلاً ، وَ اجْعَلِ الجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً وَ مَقيلاً ، يا قاضِيَ حَوائج الطالبينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ فَضْلِكَ ، وَ أنزِل عَلَيَّ فيهِ بَرَكاتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوجِباتِ مَرضاتِكَ ، وَ أسْكِنِّي فيهِ بُحْبُوحاتِ جَنّاتَكَ ، يا مَجيبَ دَعوَةِ المُضْطَرِّينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ اغْسِلني فيهِ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ ، وَ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ العُيُوبِ ، وَ امْتَحِنْ قَلبي فيهِ بِتَقْوى القُلُوبِ ، يامُقيلَ عَثَراتِ المُذنبين . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ إنِّي أسألُكَ فيهِ مايُرضيكَ ، وَ أعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤذيكَ ، وَ أسألُكَ التَّوفيقَ فيهِ لِأَنْ اُطيعَكَ وَلا أعْصِيَكَ ، يا جواد السّائلينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مُحِبّاً لِأوْليائكَ ، وَ مُعادِياً لِأعْدائِكَ ، مُسْتَنّاً بِسُنَّةِ خاتمِ أنبيائكَ ، يا عاصمَ قٌلٌوب النَّبيّينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ سَعْيي فيهِ مَشكوراً ، وَ ذَنبي فيهِ مَغفُوراً ، وَ عَمَلي فيهِ مَقبُولاً ، وَ عَيْببي فيهِ مَستوراً يا أسمَعَ السّامعينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ فَضْلَ لَيلَةِ القَدرِ ، وَ صَيِّرْ اُمُوري فيهِ مِنَ العُسرِ إلى اليُسرِ ، وَ اقبَلْ مَعاذيري وَ حُطَّ عَنِّي الذَّنب وَ الوِزْرَ ، يا رَؤُفاً بِعِبادِهِ الصّالحينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ حَظِّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ ، وَ أكْرِمني فيهِ بِإحضارِ المَسائِلِ ، وَ قَرِّبْ فيهِ وَسيلَتي إليكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الوَسائِلِ ، يا مَن لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلحاحُ المُلِحِّينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ بالرَّحْمَةِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ التَّوفيقَ وَ العِصْمَةَ ، وَ طَهِّر قَلبي مِن غياهِبِ التُّهمَةِ ، يارَحيماً بِعبادِهِ المُؤمنينَ . 

*** 

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ بالشُّكرِ وَ القَبولِ عَلى ما تَرضاهُ وَ يَرضاهُ الرَّسولُ مُحكَمَةً فُرُوعُهُ بِالأُصُولِ ، بِحَقِّ سَيِّدِنا مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلهِ الطّاهِرينَ ، وَ الحَمدُ للهِ رَبِّ العالمينَ


وجزاكم الله خيرا 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*السلام عليكم 

كل عام وانتم بالف خير

هذه مجموعة بطاقات تهنئة بمناسبة رمضان 






*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*


*

----------


## عجبكو

*


*

----------


## musab aljak

*بارك الله فيك اخى عجبكو
ويجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الواحد القهار

*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*


*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*


*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*


*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## مناوي

*مصعب الجاك وعجبكو ربنا يجعل هذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتكما وجزاكما الله  خير  الجزاء .. 

   ربنا يجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر العظيم .. 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*كيف نستقبل رمضان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

بأي شيء نستقبل رمضان؟ وبأي عدة نتجهز لرمضان؟ أبشراء أنواع العصائر والمشروبات؟! أبتوفير أصناف المأكولات ؟! أبتجهيز المطابخ وصالات الطعام؟! أبأخذ إجازة من العمل والتفرغ للنوم؟
س: ما هي الطرق السليمة لاستقبال هذا الشهر العظيم؟
ينبغي للمسلم أن لا يفرط في مواسم الطاعات، وأن يكون من السابقين إليها ومن المتنافسين فيها، قال الله - تعالى -: "وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون" الآية [المطففين: 26]. قال الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم افعلوا الخير دهركم ، و تعرضوا لنفحات رحمة الله ، فإن لله نفحات من رحمته يصيب بها من يشاء من عباده و سلوا الله أن يستر عوراتكم و أن يؤمن روعاتكم قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 511 :

نستقبل رمضان بأشياء منها 
أولا: الدعاء بأن يبلغك الله شهر رمضان قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : الدعاء هو العبادة . أخرجه أصحاب السنن بسند صحيح وهو في صحيح أبي داود 1329
وكان السلف الصالح يدعون الله أن يبلغهم رمضان، ثم يدعونه أن يتقبله منهم.
إذا بلغت رمضان ورأيت الهلال تقول كما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا رأى الهلال قال
: اللهم أهله علينا باليمن و الإيمان و السلامة و الإسلام ربي و ربك الله 
( حم ت ك ) عن طلحة . قال الشيخ الألباني : ( حسن ) انظر حديث رقم : 4726 في صحيح الجامع

ثانيا: الحمد والشكر على بلوغه، قال النووي - رحمه الله - في كتاب الأذكار: (اعلم أنه يستحب لمن تجددت له نعمة ظاهرة، أو اندفعت عنه نقمة ظاهرة أن يسجد شكرا لله - تعالى - أو يثني بما هو أهله)فكم من رجل كان يصلى بجانبك في القيام العام الماضي وهو الأن يرقد في التراب ينتظر دعوة صالحة ولو قيل له تمنى لقال ساعة من رمضان فكن أنت هو 

ثالثا: الفرح والابتهاج، ثبت عن رسول الله أنه كان يبشر أصحابه بمجيء شهر رمضان فيقول: {جاءكم شهر رمضان، شهر رمضان شهر مبارك كتب الله عليكم صيامه فيه تفتح أبواب الجنان وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم... الحديث} [أخرجه أحمد].
وقد كان سلفنا الصالح من صحابة رسول الله والتابعين لهم بإحسان يهتمون بشهر رمضان، ويفرحون بقدومه، وأي فرح أعظم من الإخبار بقرب رمضان موسم الخيرات، وتنزل الرحمات.
وتخيل ضيف عزيز عليك لم تره منذ سنة وجاء إليك فماذا أنت فاعل له فرمضان هو هو فأين الترحيب بالعمل الصالح 

رابعا: عقد العزم الصادق على اغتنامه وعمارة أوقاته بالأعمال الصالحة، فمن صدق الله صدقه وأعانه على الطاعة ويسر له سبل الخير، قال الله - عز وجل -: "فلو صدقوا الله لكان خيرا لهم" [محمد: 21].فالصحابي الذي بايع النبي على أن يضرب بسهم من هنا فيخرج من هنا فصدق الله فصدقه فكن صادق مع الله

خامسا: العلم والفقه بأحكام رمضان، فيجب على المؤمن أن يعبد الله على علم، ولا يعذر بجهل الفرائض التي فرضها الله على العباد، ومن ذلك صوم رمضان فينبغي للمسلم أن يتعلم مسائل الصوم وأحكامه قبل مجيئه، ليكون صومه صحيحا مقبولا عند الله - تعالى -: "فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون" [الأنبياء: 7]. ولا تنسى الناس ثلاثة عالم ومتعلم وهالك فأنت من اى صنف 

سادسا : علينا أن نستقبله بالعزم على ترك الآثام والسيئات والتوبة الصادقة من جميع الذنوب، والإقلاع عنها وعدم العودة إليها، فهو شهر التوبة فمن لم يتب فيه فمتى يتوب؟! قال الله - تعالى -: "وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون" [النور: 31]

سابعا : الإعداد الجيد للدعوة إلى الله فيه، من خلال:
1- تحضير بعض الكلمات والتوجيهات تحضيرا جيدا لإلقائها في مسجد الحي في المحل في الوظيفة كن داعيا إلى الله على بصيرة ولا تكن ممن اتخذ الجهل سبيلا.
2- توزيع الكتيبات والرسائل الوعظية والفقهية المتعلقة برمضان على المصلين وأهل الحي.
3- إعداد (هدية رمضان) وبإمكانك أن تستخدم في ذلك (الظرف) بأن تضع فيه شريطين وكتيب، وتكتب عليه (هدية رمضان).
4- التذكير بالفقراء والمساكين، وبذل الصدقات والزكاة لهم.

ثامنا : نستقبل رمضان بفتح صفحة بيضاء مشرقة مع: الله سبحانه وتعالى بالتوبة الصادقة. 
قال الله تعالى : [ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التوابين وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِينَ ]
قال الله تعالى :يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ
قال الله تعالى :إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُولَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا النساء 17
قال تعالى : وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا (27)
عن قتادة ، عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إني لأتوب في اليوم سبعين مرة"
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قال : أستغفر الله ... الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه ثلاثا غفرت له ذنوبه و إن كان فارا من الزحف
ب –فتح صفحة بيضاء مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بطاعته فيما أمر واجتناب ما نهى عنه وزجر.
ج- فتح صفحة بيضاء مع الوالدين والأقارب، والأرحام والزوجة والأولاد بالبر والصلة.
د- فتح صفحة بيضاء مع المجتمع الذي تعيش فيه حتى تكون عبدا صالحا ونافعا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : خير الناس أنفعهم للناس قال الشيخ الألباني : ( حسن ) انظر حديث رقم : 3289 في صحيح الجامع .

 تاسعا : الإخلاص لله في الصيام:
الإخلاص لله - تعالى – قال تعالى فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا (110)الكهف والإخلاص روح الطاعات، ومفتاح لقبول الباقيات الصالحات، وسبب لمعونة وتوفيق رب الكائنات، وعلى قدر النية والإخلاص والصدق مع الله وفي إرادة الخير تكون معونة الله لعبده المؤمن، قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -: (وعلى قدر نية العبد وهمته ومراده ورغبته في ذلك يكون توفيقه - سبحانه وتعالى- وإعانته...). 

عاشرا : بسلامة الصدر مع المسلمين . . . وألا تكون بينك وبين أي مسلم شحناء كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلع الله إلى جميع خلقه ليلة النصف من شعبان ، فيغفر لجميع خلقه إلا مشرك أو مشاحن " - صحيح الترغيب والترهيب 1016

حادي عشر : بالاهتمام بالواجبات مثل صلاة الجماعة في الفجر وغيرها حتى لا يفوتك أدنى أجر في رمضان ، ولا تكتسب ما استطعت من الأوزار التي تعيق مسيرة الأجر .

ثاني عشر : بالتعود على صلاة الليل والدعاء واتخاذ ورد يومي من القران حتى لا نضعف في وسط الشهر . إضافة إلى ذلك اتخاذ أوقات خاصة لقراءة القرآن بعد الصلوات أو قبلها أو بين المغرب والعشاء أو غيرها من الأوقات خلال شعبان ورمضان وما بعدهما بإذن الله عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -: كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أجود الناس وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل فيدارسه القرآن..ولقد كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة.

ثالث عشر : بمحاسبة النفس على تقصيرها في تحقيق الشهادتين أو التقصير في الواجبات أو التقصير في عدم ترك ما نقع فيه من الشهوات أو الشبهات ..
فيُقوم العبد سلوكه ليكون في رمضان على درجة عالية من الإيمان .. فالإيمان يزيد وينقص ، يزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصيةيزيد حتى يكون كالجبل وينقص حتى لايبقى منه شيء كم قال بن عيينة

رابع عشر : أن يكون قلبك سليم من الشرك والكفر والبدعة وحب أهلهم 
قال تعالى يَوْمَ لَا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)الشعراء
قال تعالى وَإِنَّ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ لَإِبْرَاهِيمَ (83) إِذْ جَاءَ رَبَّهُ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (84)

خامس عشر : إفطار الصائمين وتأمين على صيامك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فطر صائما أو جهز غازيا فله مثل أجره قال الشيخ الألباني : ( صحيح ) انظر حديث رقم : 6414 في صحيح الجامع
ولا تنسى الفقراء من أحب الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخله على قلب مسلم ولاشك سرور تدخله على فقير بوجبة في رمضان من أحب الأعمال إلى الله عزوجل
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لحظة لقاء
مشعل بن عبدالعزيز الفلاحي

أعلن خبر رمضان .. وذهب الأطفال في الشوارع والأزقة يعبرون عن فرحتهم ، ويكتبون أمانيهم في لقاء ذكرياتهم من جديد .. 
امتلأت شوارع قريتي بأفراح الصغار ، وتعالت في مسمعي أصوات ألعابهم يعبرون فيها عن لقاء حبيبهم بعد الفراق .. ! 
ها هي أمي تملأ قلبي سعادة وفرحاً ! وها هو أبي ركن بيته وفخر أبنائه قاعد في أفراحه .. وها هم إخوتي يؤلّف بينهم رمضان لحظة وصول خبره .. فيذكرهم روح ما هم فيه من نعمة ! 
خرجت من بيتي .. أخرجني لهو الصغار ، وفرح الصغار ، وأخرجتني لحظات فرح تعانق قلبي من جديد .. وتدفع بي إلى الخارج دون ترتيب أو إعداد للخروج 
ليل كالفجر في حس ناظره ، ليل أرى فيه كل شيء .. وليل أشعر فيه بكل شيء .. إنها لحظات الحب تدفع بصاحبها إلى البكاء من الأفراح ..
جلست على بابي .. وفتحت جوالي على تهنئة مسموعة أرسلها إلىّ محب في لحظات استقبال الشهر .. رمضان .. يارمضان .. يارمضان .. له الكتاب تلاوة وقيام .
تذكرت بهذه الكلمات رمضان في كل شيء .. وذهبت عيني تدفع بالدموع لا تسعها الأفراح ! 
وذهبت أتأمل .. فتاهت بي الذكريات إلى إنسان عاش معي ليل رمضان في عامه المنصرم وطوته الذكريات بعد أن رحل من عالم الأرض فلا أثر اليوم لقدمه ، ولا سماع لصوته ، ولا أحاديث تديرها الأيام في لقائه .. وإنما هي الذكريات .. 
ذهبت أتأمل وأنا على بوابة بيتي .. وإذا بمسجدي يحدثني عن من عَمَرَه في كل أسبوع في حضوره لدرسه الأسبوعي ، يسوقني في هذه اللحظات إلى تأمل صورته داخل المسجد وهو يقرأ الدرس ، ويناقش مسألة ، ويحاور يستفهم عن دليل ، ويسوقني كذلك لجنبات المسجد يريني في تلك الزوايا أحاديث ود دارت وهو يرتّب فيها للقاء ، ويعد لبرنامج ، ويشاور في قضية خاصة .. يحدثني مسجدي لحظات ( إبراهيم ) لحظة لحظة في همه وحرصه وأدبه وذوق أخلاقه وقد رحل قبل أن يعانق شهر رمضان هذا العام بثلاثة أيام ، رحل هو وزوجه وابنه الوحيد ، فيا لله ما أقسى فراق الأحبة ..! 
تسوقني اللحظات إلى أرض فلسطين .. إلى جوار المسجد الأقصى .. إلى غزة منه بالذات .. فتحدثني عن ليل رمضان بيت مهدم ، وشمل ممزّق ، ورحلة عناء لم يستوقفهم من ليل رمضان شيء .. ولم يتغيّر عليهم من الحرب والدمار والأسى شيء . فيا لله ما أقسى هذه اللحظات ! 
تسوقني الذكريات إلى أرض الرافدين .. إلى العراق .. طفل يصرخ لم يجد أسرته بعد ! وشيخ كبير مسن يجلس على الأرض ويلتحف السماء لا يجد شربة ماء ينتظر قدوم الموت ولحظات الفراق ..! 
في كل لحظة تذهب أنفس صوت مدفع وقنبلة .. وفي كل لحظة أنين عجوز وأرملة مقعدة ..! 
وتسوقني الذكريات إلى إفغانستان والصومال ، وأرض للمسلمين منكوبة في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها لم يستوقفها عن رمضان إلا الذكريات الغابرة في طيات الزمن تذكرهم بأيام خلت ، وتاريخ جميل محته الأيام . 
طال ليلي وقد ذهبت بي ذاكرتي إلى كل بقعة لم يجد فيها أهلها لرمضان ذات المعنى الذي أجده .. وعادت هنا في مجتمعاتها وإذا بها تقلّب لي مواجع تذكرني بها من جديد ، أسرة سمعت بأخبار رمضان فبكت مجتمعة في لحظات اللقاء تذكرت بهذا القدوم لحظات معيلها وهو بينها العام الماضي ، جاء رمضان ليذكرها به وقد غادر إلى غياهب السجون ، وأسرة تبكي معيلها الآخر وهو مشلول على سريرها تقلبه الأيدي بعد إن كان نور الظلمة ونجدة المحتاج ، وعون الأسرة في جمع شتاتها ، وهي في كل لحظة تنقلني إلى ذكرى تضطرني للبكاء من جديد . 
وتسير بي الذكريات إلى معالم جميلة وذكريات رائعة تنقلني فيها إلى رؤية شاب تجدد فيه الأمل من جديد ، فعاد مستقيماً بعد انحراف ، ومهتدياً بعد ضلال ، وهاهو يبكي لأول وهلة في حياته في لقاء رمضان ، يقول ما كنت أعرف لرمضان هذه الأفراح ، وأجد له اليوم في قلبي ما لا يمكنني التعبير عنه 
وتسوقني إلى أسرة اجتمع شملها بعد فراق ، وتعانقت قلوبها بعد أن ذاقت حرارة القطيعة ومرارة الهجر ، فتآلفت من جديد ، وهاهي تجتمع لأول وهلة في رمضان منذ سنوات . 
وتسوقني اللحظات إلى كل لحظة حب جمعت بين زوجين ، وآلفت بين صديقين ، وسكنت بيتاً فعمرته بالأفراح .. 
وعدت إلى نفسي ، فذكرتها بما هي فيه من نعمة ، وقد عاد عليها رمضان وهي تعيش لذة الإيمان ، ولذة الاجتماع ، ولذة الأمن والسعادة في بيتها ومجتمعها وأمتها .. فكفكفت دمعي ، وعدت إلى بيتي ، وأخذت على نفسي وعداً صادقاً بأن استثمر في رمضان كل فرصة ، وأبادر كل لحظة ، وأعيش رمضان أجمل ما يعيش إنسان . والله المسؤول أن يعين ويوفق ويسدد ويكتب التوفيق لكل من يأمله . وهو المستعان وعليه التكلان . 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قُرُبات ... قبل رمضان
نبيل جلهوم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إنه من كرم الله تعالى على أمة المصطفى حبيبه وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يفتح دائما وباستمرار وعلى مدار الأيام والشهور والأزمان بفواتح كلها خير ومعها الخير وفى جملتها السعادة والقرب من رب كريم لا يرضى لعباده إلا أن يتفضل عليهم دائما بكرمٍ منه وزيادة .. فالحمد لله الذى جعل لنا نفحات نتعرض لها من الجود والمكرمات من رب العطاء والخيرات .

فصلوات خمس على مدار اليوم كفارة لما بينهن .. ونوافل ثنتى عشرة نبنى بها فى الجنة قصرا ... وصيام نوافل من الأسبوع تقى حرارة جهنم وظمأها .. وحج ليس له جزاء الا الجنة .. وصيام رمضان شهرا به تكون الرحمة فى أوله ثم المغفرة فى أوسطه ثم جائزة كبرى لايمنحها الا الكريم الجواد جائزة العتق من النيران بخلاف مايكون من عتق كل يوم من أيام رمضان .. ولم لا ؟؟؟ وهو الذى خلق فسوى وقدّر فهدى وأعطى ورزق وشرَفنا بأن جعلنا له عِبادا ولجلاله عُبَادا

( فالحمد لله الذى به وبنعمته تتم الصالحات والذى تفضَل علينا بكثير النفحات )

( اللهم بلغَنا رمضان اللهم بلغَنا رمضان اللهم بلغَنا رمضان )

استعداد يليق بالمقام :

ولعل شهرا كرمضان بعظمته وخيراته لفرصة كبيرة تتطلب من العاقل أن يستعد له قبل هلاله وتشريفه , فنعم الضيف هو .

فهو يستحق من الآن شحذا للهمم فهو الذى خصَصه المولى بقوله : الصوم لى وأنا أجزى به .

استعداد بالتعرَف على الله :

ومن مظاهر الاستعداد للشهر الكريم حسن التعرف على الله ومعرفته حق المعرفة
وعقد النية وتجديدها باستمرار لله وحده لا شريك له فى كل الأعمال صغيرها وكبيرها ظاهرها وباطنها .

فالقلب الذى يعرف صاحبهُ اللهَ هو قلبُ يحمل نورا يشع به عليه .
ويدفعه لكل خير وفائدة .. فصلاح قلب العبد يجعل الصلاح العام ثمرة حتمية لسائر جسده , فتتجمل الأخلاق وتنهض السلوكيات فيكون المرء مميزا متميزا .

فتجد مطعمه ومشربه لايأكل ولا يشرب الا الحلال الطيب , ويده لا تمتد الى الرشوة ولا الاختلاس ولا السرقة ولا النهب , لايمانه بأنه من نبت لحمه من حرام فان النار أولى به .

كما أن لرجله خاصيَة الصالحين فلا يمشى بها لمنكر ولايسعى بها لشر ولايحركها الا لارضاء خالقه ومولاه ..

فمعرفته لله معرفة حقة جعلته ربانيا , لله ينتسب , ولله يعمل , ولمرضاته يسعى ولوجهته وحده يُولىَ .

استعداد باتباع الرسول ومحبته :

واتباع الرسول ومحبته ايضا هى من وسائل الاستعداد لرمضان الخير .. وذلك بمذاكرة ماكان يفعله فى رمضان وقبل رمضان .
فنتخلق بخلقه
ونتأدب بأدبه
ونتعلم بعلمه
وننتهج بنهجه
ونعمل لدينه ودعوته
ونبذل الخير للناس كما كان يبذله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه
ونحب الأوطان كما كان يُحب صلى الله عليه وسلم ويَحنَ لوطنه
ونكثر من الصلاة عليه طمعا فى شفاعته
صلىَ عليه ربى .. محمدا وآله وصحبه

استعداد بالمحاسبة :

فرمضان الخير يتطلب من الآن جلسات للمحاسبة قبل أن يأتى ويرحل .
فالمسلم اذا أراد أن يحيا حياة الصالحين الربانيين , وجب عليه دائما محاسبة نفسه حسابا شديدا , ليجعل من المحاسبة الدواء من كل داء , والشفاء من كل سقم وبلاء , ويطهر بها بدنه , ويرفع بها قدره وشأنه , ويسعد بها نفسه وغيره .

فليكن كلنا محاسباً لنفسه نهاية يومه , ولتكن لنا ساعة نحاسب أنفسنا فيها على ما أحسنت فيه طوال يومها وعلى ما فرطت فيه .
فإن وجدناها أحسنت سجدنا لربنا شاكرين , حسنا واحسانا زائدا منه طالبين .
وإن وجدناها قصَرت ً أنبنا لربنا بذل وسؤال , راجين منه عفوا وسماحا , وله مستغفرين منيبين وراجعين .

روى الإمام أحمد في كتاب الزهد عن عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال: ( حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزنوا ، فإنه أهون عليكم في الحساب غداً أن تحاسبوا أنفسكم اليوم . وتجهزوا للعرض الأكبر {يَوْمَئِذٍ تُعْرَضُونَ لَا تَخْفَى مِنكُمْ خَافِيَةٌ } ونقل ابن القيم عن الحسن أنه قال : ( المؤمن قوام على نفسه يحاسب نفسه لله . وإنما خفَ الحساب يوم القيامة على قوم حاسبوا أنفسهم في الدنيا .وإنما شق الحساب يوم القيامة على قوم أخذوا هذا الأمر من غير محاسبة)..

وقال وهب فيما ذكره الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله - :
( مكتوب في حكمة آل داود : حق على العاقل أن لا يغفل عن أربع ساعات:
ساعة يناجي فيها ربه , وساعة يحاسب فيها نفسه , وساعة يخلو فيها مع إخوانه الذين يخبرونه بعيوبه ويصدقونه عن نفسه , وساعة يتخلي فيها بين نفسه وبين لذاتها فيما يحل ويجمل , فإن في هذه الساعة عوناً على تلك الساعات وإجماماً للقلوب .

• وهناك بعض الثمار العظيمة التي يقطفها المحاسب نفسه منها:

1- التعرف على عيوب النفس مما يساعد في تلافيها.
2- المساعدة على الخوف والمراقبة لله بصدق.
3- الوصول الحي إلى الله بذل وإنكار وانكسار .
4- الفوز بجنات الله.

استعداد بلزوم الاستقامة :

فاستقامة النفس تثمر سمو الروح .

( فاستقم كما أُمرت ومن تاب معك ) هود :112 )

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم . رواه مسلم

استعداد بطهارة القلب :

فلا ينام أحدنا وفي قلبه شىء من بغض أو حقد أو حسد لأحد من إخوانه المسلمين فذلك كفيل بدخول الجنة .. وكلنا يعلم قصة عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص مع سعد بن أبي وقاص وسبب تبشير النبي محمد  له بالجنة \" ... من أنه كان لا ينام وفي قلبه ضغينة على أحد من المسلمين .

استعداد بكتابة الوصيَة :

فلتكن وصيتنا دائماً مدونة ومسجلة بتفاصيل وأخبار دقيقة ولنحرص على تسجيل حقوق العباد فيها من التزامات مالية أو غيرها وكذلك تسجيل حقوقنا لدى العباد ولا ننس أن ندون في وصيتنا أن ندفن مع الصالحين وألا يقام حال وفاتنا ما يغضب الله رب العالمين ..
كما يجب أن ندرب زوجاتنا وأبنائنا على مثل ذلك السلوك ، ولتكن الوصية في مكان بالدار معروف لأهلنا من الزوجة والأولاد ، أو الأم والوالد والأشقاء ، ولنحرص على عدم نسيان شىء في الوصية.

استعداد بتذكر الموت :

فنتذكر باستمرار لحظات الاحتضار وخروج الروح إلى بارئها العزيز الغفار .
وأنه قد لايأتى علينا رمضان القادم .
فكثير ممن كنا نحبهم فقدناهم فى رمضان وقبل رمضان .
فلحظات الرحيل عن الدنيا هى لحظات من وقتها يتحدد للمرء المصير إما إلى جنة
- لاحرمنا الله والمسلمين منها - أو إلى نار – أعاذنا الله والمسلمين منها -

استعداد بأخذ العهد :

بأن نتعاهد مع أنفسنا وربنا بأن نبذل فى رمضان - اذا بلغنا ربنا اياه – كل جهد فى الذكر وقراءة القرآن والاحسان وتغيير النفس الى الأحسن مما هى عليه الآن , وتنمية وتطوير العلاقة بيننا وبين ربنا وبيننا وبين رسولنا وحبيبنا وبيننا وبين زوجاتنا وأبنائنا وبيننا وبين الدنيا كلها .

وأن نجتهد فى الدعاء بكل قوة ومن قلوبنا رافعين له أكف الضراعة مستغيثين بقولنا : اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك .

استعداد بكثرة الذكر :

فرمضان الخير يتطلب أن نتدرب من الآن على كثرة الذكر وأن نتذّكر دائما أن مَثَل الذى يذكر ربه والذى لايذكر كمثل الحى والميت , وان الذكر يزيل الوحشة بين العبد وربه , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ان مما تذكرون من جلال الله التسبيح والتهليل والتحميد , يتعاطفن حول العرش لهن دوىٌّ كدوى النحل , يذكرن بصاحبهن , أفلا يحب أحدكم أن يكون له مما يذكر به ؟ ,,

وأن الجميل فى الذكر , أن الاكثار منه والدوام عليه ينوب عن التطوعات الكثيرة التى تستغرق الجهد والوقت , وفيها عوض لمن لايستطيع أن يفعل الطاعات بدليل ماجاء فى الحديث الصحيح : ,, إن فقراء المهاجرين أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه فقالوا : يارسول الله ذهب أهل الدثور من الأموال بالدرجات العلا والنعيم المقيم , 
يصلون كما نصلى , ويصومون كما نصوم , ولهم فضل من اموال يحجون بها ويعتمرون ويجاهدون ويتصدقون .

قال : ,, ألا أحدثكم بأمر إن أخذتم به أدركتم من سبقكم ولم يدرككم أحد بعدكم وكنتم خير مَن أنتم بين ظهرانيه إلا من عمل مثله : تسبحون وتحمدون وتكبرون خلف كل صلاة ,,

كما أن الذكر يعطى قوة فى القلب وقوة فى البدن , ومن أجمل الأمور فى الذكر والاكثار منه هو أن شواهد الله فى أرضه تشهد له , فالذى يذكر الله فى قمة الجبل أو فى الطريق أو فى السيارة أو فى البيت أو على الكرسى أو على الأرض قائما كان أو قاعدا أو مضطجعا على جنبه ... كل هذه البقاع والأماكن تشهد له عند الله .

جاء فى الحديث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ هذه الآيه : ,, يومئذ تحدث أخبارها (4) الزلزلة . قال : ,, أتدرون ماأخبارها قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ؟ قال : فان اخبارها أن تشهد على كل عبد وأمة بما عمل على ظهرها , أن تقول : عملت علّى كذا يوم كذا وكذا ,, .

وجدير بالذكر أن ننبه هنا أن ذكر الله ليس مجرد أقوال تقال باللسان وفقط , وإنما هى تفاعلات وأحاسيس وإيقاظ للنفس لتتحرك من حالها الذى هى عليه الى حال أجمل مايكون من الروحانية والشفافية والربانية والفراسة والايمان , بل إن الأمر قد يصل بالذاكرين الله كثيرا الى مرحلة الكرامات من الرب العظيم يعطيها لهم كرما وفضلا منه وتفضلا .

استعداد بالتدرب على التقوى :

بأن نسلك كل السبل والوسائل لتنمية وتقوية التقوى فى نفوسنا وأعمالنا وذواتنا فهى دعوة الله للأنبياء جميعا .
تزود من التقوى فانك لاتدرى  --- اذا جنّ ليل هل تعيش الى الفجر
فكم من فتى أضحى وأمسى ضاحكا --- وقد نسجت اكفانه وهو لايدرى 
وكم من صغار يرتجى طول عمرهم  --- وقد أُدخلت أجسادهم ظلمة القبر 
وكم من عروس زينوها لزوجها --- وقد قُبضت أرواحهما ليل العرس
وقد قال فيها امير المؤمنين على بن ابى طالب رضى الله عنه عندما سُئل عن التقوى : ما التقوى يا إمام . فقال : هي الخوف من الجليل والعمل بالتنزيل والقناعة بالقليل والاستعداد ليوم الرحيل .

استعداد بالتوبة :

بأن نسارع الى التوبة وطلب المغفرة من الله ونسأله أن يتوب علينا توبة نصوحا , وأن يلحقنا بركب أصحاب الهمم المخلصين المعتدلين ..العاملين لدينه المحبين لأوليائه المتعاونين على البر والتقوى ونشر الخير للناس كافة , الشرفاء المخلصين لدينهم والمحبين لأوطانهم حباَ هو فى حقيقته أحب اليهم من أنفسهم .

وأسوتنا فى ذلك نبينا وقدوتنا سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى كان يستغفر ويتوب الى ربه وخالقه سبعين أو مائة مرة فى يومه .. وهو من هو ؟؟
هو النبى لاكذب هو ابن عبد المطلب .. هو من غفر الله له من ذنبه ماتقدم وماتأخر
( وسارعوا الى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين ) 133أل عمران ..

التائب من الذنب كمن لاذنب له .

خاتمة :

يَا اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْ‏ءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ لَا فِي السَّمَاءِ ، وَ كَيْفَ يَخْفَى عَلَيْكَ يَا إِلَهِي مَا أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَهُ ، وَ كَيْفَ لَا تُحْصِي مَا أَنْتَ صَنَعْتَهُ ، أَوْ كَيْفَ يَغِيبُ عَنْكَ مَا أَنْتَ تُدَبِّرُهُ ، أَوْ كَيْفَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَهْرُبَ مِنْكَ مَنْ لَا حَيَاةَ لَهُ إِلَّا بِرِزْقِكَ ، أَوْ كَيْفَ يَنْجُو مِنْكَ مَنْ لَا مَذْهَبَ لَهُ فِي غيْرِ مُلْكِكَ . سُبْحَانَكَ أخْشَى خَلْقِكَ لَكَ أَعْلَمُهُمْ بِكَ ، وَ أَخْضَعُهُمْ لَكَ أَعْمَلُهُمْ بِطَاعَتِكَ ، وَ أَهْوَنُهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ تَرْزُقُهُ وَ هُوَ يَعْبُدُ غَيْرَكَ سُبْحَانَكَ لَا يَنْقُصُ سُلْطَانَكَ مَنْ أَشْرَكَ بِكَ ، وَ كَذَّبَ رُسُلَكَ ، وَ لَيْسَ يَسْتَطِيعُ مَنْ كَرِهَ قَضَاءَكَ أَنْ يَرُدَّ أَمْرَكَ ، وَ لَا يَمْتَنِعُ مِنْكَ مَنْ كَذَّبَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ ، وَ لَا يَفُوتُكَ مَنْ عَبَدَ غَيْرَكَ ، وَ لَا يُعَمَّرُ فِي الدُّنْيَا مَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَكَ .

سُبْحَانَكَ مَا أَعْظَمَ شَأْنَكَ ، وَ أَقْهَرَ سُلْطَانَكَ ، وَ أَشَدَّ قُوَّتَكَ ، وَ أَنْفَذَ أَمْرَكَ سُبْحَانَكَ قَضَيْتَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ خَلْقِكَ الْمَوْتَ مَنْ وَحَّدَكَ وَ مَنْ كَفَرَ بِكَ ، وَ كُلٌّ ذَائِقُ الْمَوْتِ ، وَ كُلٌّ صَائِرٌ إِلَيْكَ ، فَتَبَارَكْتَ وَ تَعَالَيْتَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لَا شَرِيكَ لَكَ . آمَنْاُ بِكَ ، وَ صَدَّقْناُ رُسُلَكَ ، وَ قَبِلْناُ كِتَابَكَ ، وَ كَفَرْناُ بِكُلِّ مَعْبُودٍ غَيْرِكَ ، وَ بَرِئْناُ مِمَّنْ عَبَدَ سِوَاكَ 
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّا أُصْبِحُنا وَ أُمْسِينا مُسْتَقِلًّين لِعَمَلِنا ، مُعْتَرِفين بِذَنْوبنا ، مُقِرّين ً بِخَطَايَاناَ ، نجن َبِإِسْرَافِنا عَلَى أنَفْسِنا أذلاءٌ ، عَمَلِنا أَهْلَكَنِا ، وَ هَوَاناَ أَرْدَانِا ، وَ شَهَوَاتِنا حَرَمَتْنِا . فَنَسْأَلُكَ يَا مَوْلَاناَ سُؤَالَ مَنْ نَفْسُهُ لَاهِيَةٌ لِطُولِ أَمَلِهِ ، وَ بَدَنُهُ غَافِلٌ لِسُكُونِ عُرُوقِهِ ، وَ قَلْبُهُ مَفْتُونٌ بِكَثْرَةِ النِّعَمِ عَلَيْهِ ، وَ فِكْرُهُ قَلِيلٌ لِمَا هُوَ صَائِرٌ إِلَيْهِ . سُؤَالَ مَنْ قَدْ غَلَبَ عَلَيْهِ الْأَمَلُ ، وَ فَتَنَهُ الْهَوَى ، وَ اسْتَمْكَنَتْ مِنْهُ الدُّنْيَا ، وَ أَظَلَّهُ الْأَجَلُ ، سُؤَالَ مَنِ اسْتَكْثَرَ ذُنُوبَهُ ، وَ اعْتَرَفَ بِخَطِيئَتِهِ ، سُؤَالَ مَنْ لَا رَبَّ لَهُ غَيْرُكَ ، وَ لَا وَلِيَّ لَهُ دُونَكَ ، وَ لَا مُنْقِذَ لَهُ مِنْكَ ، وَ لَا مَلْجَأَ لَهُ مِنْكَ ، إِلَّا إِلَيْكَ .

إِلَهِنا نَسْأَلُكَ بِحَقِّكَ الْوَاجِبِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ خَلْقِكَ ، وَ بِاسْمِكَ الْعَظِيمِ الَّذِي أَمَرْتَ رَسُولَكَ أَنْ يُسَبِّحَكَ بِهِ ، وَ بِجَلَالِ وَجْهِكَ الْكَرِيمِ ، الَّذِي لَا يَبْلَى وَ لَا يَتَغَيَّرُ ، وَ لَا يَحُولُ وَ لَا يَفْنَى ، أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آله وصحبه ٍ ، وأن تبلغنا وأهلينا وذوينا والمسلمين رمضان بصحة وعافية وايمان واسلام وخير وأمن وأمان يفيض علينا وعلى الأوطان وكل البلدان يارب ياكريم يارحمن .
وَ أَنْ تُغْنِيَنِا عَنْ كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ بِعِبَادَتِكَ ، وَ أَنْ تُسَلِّيَ نَفْوسنا عَنِ الدُّنْيَا بِمَخَافَتِكَ ، وَ أَنْ تُثْنِيَنِا بِالْكَثِيرِ مِنْ كَرَامَتِكَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ . فَإِلَيْكَ نفِرُّ ، و مِنْكَ نَخَافُ ، وَ بِكَ نَسْتَغِيثُ ، وَ إِيَّاكَ نَرْجُو ، وَ لَكَ نَدْعُو ، وَ إِلَيْكَ نَلْجَأُ ، وَ بِكَ نَثِقُ ، وَ إِيَّاكَ نسْتَعِينُ ، وَ بِكَ نُومِنُ ، وَ عَلَيْكَ نَتَوَكَّلُ ، وَ عَلَى جُودِكَ وَ كَرَمِكَ نَتَّكِلُ .

( وكل رمضان والمسلمين وكل البلدان والأوطان بخير وأمن وأمان )

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين

*

----------


## عجبكو

*استقبال رمضان بقلب سليم
د. باسم عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

- القلب السليم: هو الذي سَلِم من كل شر، بدءاً بالشرك بالله تعالى مروراً بالشبهات والشهوات، ومن كلِ خصلةٍ مذمومةٍ في كتابِ الله تعالى وسنةِ رسولِه صلى الله عليه وسلم كالغلِ والحقدِ والحسدِ والشحِ والكبرِ وحب الدنيا، والقلب السليم كذلك هو الذي خلصت عبوديته لله تعالى، فيعرف حقوق الله عز وجل ويؤديها على أكمل وجه.

- القلب السليم عليه المدار يوم القيامة، قال تعالى: ( يَوْمَ لاَ يَنْفَعُ مالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ، إلا مَنْ أَتَى اللهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ ) الشعراء : 88 ، 89.

- صلاح هذا العضو يعني صلاح حال العبد وبفساده يفسد، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : « ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله؛ وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله؛ ألا وهي القلب » البخاري ومسلم.

- ولأن ما في القلب لا يطلع عليه أحدٌ سوى الله تعالى كان عمل القلب أفضل من عمل الجوارح، لذا كان الصالحون من سلف الأمة يعتنون بصلاح قلوبهم قبل كل شيء، يقول الحسن البصري: " ابن آدم، لك قول وعمل، وعملك أولى بك من قولك، ولك سريرةٌ وعلانية، وسريرتك أولى بك من علانيتك " انظر: المدارج لابن القيم، و يقول عبد الله بن المبارك واصفاً حال الإمام مالك: " ما رأيـتُ أحدًا ارتفع مثـل مالك، ليس لهُ كثيرُ صلاة ولا صيام، إلا أن تكون له سريرة " انظر: سير أعلام النبلاء.

- ومع اقتراب شهر رمضان كان من المناسب تذكير النفس بهذا الأمر العظيم، وهو تهيئة القلب ومجاهدته لأن يكون سليماً، وليس هذا بالأمر الهين اليسير، ولكنه في الوقت ذاته ليس بالمستحيل، بل مَن جاهد قلبه في سبيل الله وصل وانتصر، يقول تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنَا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) العنكبوت: 69.

- فإذا استطاع العبد أن يصل بقلبه إلى درجة القلب السليم أو ما يقاربه فإنه بذلك يظفر ببركات الشهر الكريم، منها أن القلب السليم أقرب من غيره بالمغفرة والرحمة، لأن الله عز وجل يطلع على قلوب العباد، فأجدر تلك القلوب بمغفرة الله تعالى هي القلوب السليمة، ومنها أن صاحب القلب السليم يجد لذةً في قلبه لا مثيل لها عند تأديته العبادات ومناجاته لرب الأرض والسموات، بخلاف أصحاب القلوب الأخرى فإنهم لا يجدون تلك اللذة، وكذلك يظهر الأثر عند قراءة القرآن الكريم، فكل الناس يقرأون القرآن في هذا الشهر، ولكنهم ليسوا كلهم ينتفعون منه وينالون من خيراته وبركاته، فأصحاب القلوب السليمة لهم شأنٌ مع القرآن الكريم بسبب نقاء قلوبهم وإخلاصهم لله تعالى، فهم يقرأون القرآن بتدبر وتفهم وتعقل، فيستشعرون بذلك حلاوة القرآن الكريم، ومن تلك الآثار أن الناس في رمضان يبحثون عن القلب الرحيم، وعن اللسان العفيف، وعن اليد الباذلة، وعن الوجه الطليق، ولا توجد هذه الصفات مجتمعةً إلا عند أصحاب القلوب السليمة، ومن ذلك أيضاً أن شهر رمضان شهر العتق من النار، وأولى الناس بالعتق وأقربهم هم أصحاب القلوب السليمة، فالله عز وجل أرحم من أن يُدخِلَ النارَ عبداً سليمَ القلب نقيَ السريرة.

وغير ذلك من الخيرات والبركات التي ينالها القلب السليم في هذا الشهر الكريم، فهذه دعوةٌ لكي نستقبل رمضان والقلوب سليمة نقية، لا شِرْك فيها ولا حقد ولا حسد ولا عداوة ولا خصومة ولا أية آفةٍ من آفات القلوب ومفسداتها، فمن وجد في قلبه شيئاً من ذلك فعليه بالمجاهدة، وأجزم أن من استقبل هذا الشهر الكريم بمثل هذا القلب السليم أنه سيجد شعوراً وأثراً لم يجده في حياته قبل ذلك قط.
أسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يرزقنا سلامة القلوب، وأن يوفقنا إلى طاعة علام الغيوب، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## عجبكو

*بين يدي رمضان
زياد عابد المشوخي

عندما يحل ضيف عزيز لزيارة أحدنا يستعد لاستقباله أتم الاستعداد، ويسعى جاهداً لتوفير ما يحبه الضيف، وعندما يبدأ العام الدراسي نستعد له أتم الاستعداد كذلك، وهكذا الحال في مواسم الإجازات، فماذا عن شهر رمضان؟ 
عادة ما يستقبل شهر رمضان بالتزود بالأطعمة المتنوعة المتعددة الأصناف، حتى أصبحت سمة من سمات هذا الشهر، وهذا أمر لا ضير فيه طالما بقي في حدود المقبول والمعقول ولم يصل إلى حد الإسراف. 
إلا أننا يجب أن يتجاوز استعدادنا واستقبالنا لهذا الشهر شراء قائمة الأطعمة إلى أمور أخرى من أجلها فرض الصوم، قال تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ} (البقرة:183). 
فإن الصيام من أكبر أسباب التقوى, ولكن النفس إن لم تتهيأ وتستعد له فإنه قد يمضى عليها هذا الشهر كما مضى غيره، ومهما كان حماسها في أوله فإنه قد يفتر ويضعف، وقد تفوت الأيام المعدودات دون أن يشعر. 
لذا فإن علينا تهيئة نفوسنا وبيوتنا استعداداً لاستقبال هذا الشهر، لكي تنال نفوسنا حظها من المغفرة في هذا الشهر، وتنال من ثمرة التقوى، وتخرج من مدرسة الصوم وهي رابحة فائزة مقبولة بإذن الله. 
ولعل مما يهيئ النفس لاستقبال رمضان الدعاء ببلوغه فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل رجب قال: "اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان" أخرجه أحمد. 
كما ينبغي على المسلم أن يفرح بقدوم الشهر ويسعى لإدخال السرور على أهله، ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يبشر أصحابه بقدوم شهر رمضان فيقول: "جاءكم شهر رمضان, شهر مبارك كتب الله عليكم صيامه فيه تفتح أبواب الجنان وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم" أخرجه أحمد. 
وإن من خير ما يستقبل به شهر رمضان التوبة لله عز وجل، وأن يحاسب الإنسان نفسه، ولنعلم أن فضل الله واسع، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: " الصلوات الخمس، والجمعة إلى الجمعة، ورمضان إلى رمضان، مكفرات ما بينهن، إذا اجتنب الكبائر " أخرجه مسلم. 
ولنعلم أن هذا الشهر موسم للربح ففيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر، من حُرم خيرها فقد حرم، فهلموا إلى التنافس في هذا الموسم، فقد لا يتكرر. 
ولنتذكر إخوة لنا كانوا معنا في رمضان مضى ولم يدركوه هذا العام، ولنتذكر إخوة لنا يمر رمضان عليهم وهم في خوف وجوع وعطش وحصار، ولنتذكر إخوة لنا يمر رمضان عليهم وهم محرومون من رؤية ذويهم وأهلهم، ولنشكر الله عز وجل على نعمه التي لا تعد ولا تحصى، وعلينا ألا ننسى إخواننا من الدعاء في شهر الدعاء، وليس سراً أن تختم آيات الصيام بقول المولى عز وجل: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ} (البقرة:186)، وفق الله الجميع للصيام والقيام إيماناً واحتساباً.

*

----------


## عجبكو

*رمضان هلّ
دكتور عثمان قدري مكانسي

رمضان هـلّ بـوافـر الخيـرات *** يهدي لـنـا الآمال والبـركـات
يحيي القلوب بهدي رب راحم *** ويـُمِـدنا بالـنـور والـنـفحــات 
شهرَ الفضائل جئتنا تجلو العنا *** بالحـب تـنعـشـنـا وبالنسـَمـات 
فـيـك الكـتــاب تـنـزلـت أنوارُه *** هـديـاً يضيء بمحكـم الآيــات
يزجي لنا الخير العميم بشرعه *** فيميس دربُ الحب بالسبُحات
في ليـلـة غـراء أكرمنـا بها الـ *** مولى فكـانـت غـُرة السـاعـات
يـا ليـلـة القدر الجميـل بهاؤهـا *** فيك الرضا الموسوم بالخيرات
خير من الألف الشهور،تنزّل الـ *** الروح الملاكُ بأعذب الكلمات
فيهـا البشـائـر والسـلام يخصنا الـ *** الملك الكريم إلى الصباح الآتي 
في عشره الأولى مكارم رحمة *** يتـلـوه غـفـران مع الحسـنـات
ثم المتـاب ، بـه انعتـاق رقابنـا *** من لفـح نـار لاهب الجمَـرات
برضا الإلـه إلى الجنـان مآلـنـا *** يا سعدَ من يسعى إلى الجنـّات
يا رب فاقبل من عبادك حبهم *** وارفق بهم بالعـفـو والرحَمات
واجعل قبورهم إذا أتـَوك منازلاً *** فتحت نوافذها إلى الروضات 
في الحشر أبعِدْ عنهمُ لفح اللظى *** في ظل عرشـك بارد النسمات
وعلى الصراط أجزهمُ في لمحة *** البرق المضيء وواسع الخطوات
أنت المؤمـّل ياعظيـم فهب لنـا *** دار النعـيـم ومـوئــل السـادات

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
*

----------


## Deimos

*مجهود مقدر يا غالي ... جزاك الله عنا كل خير ... و نسأل الله عز وجل أن يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامصعب يارائع وربنا يجعله في موازين حسناتك


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور يا مصعب علي المجهود الرائع

تخريمة :

سنمد الخيمة بكل ماهو مفيد الجميع بخصوص شهر التوبة والغفران 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*دعاء اليوم الأول من شهر رمضان

"  اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ  قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِ الغافِلينَ ، وَ هَبْ  لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَ اعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياً عَنِ  المُجرِمينَ " .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ     ·        رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ  
·        رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ 
·        رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ 
·        رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّار 
·        رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء  
·        ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ  
·        رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ 
·        رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَاد  
·        رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ    
·        رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء 
·        رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَاب 
·        رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا 
·        لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِين  
·        رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ    
·        رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ 
·        رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ  
·        رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ   
·        ربنا هب لنا من ازواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما
·        ربنا هب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب
·        اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني
·        ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم إن عذابها كان غراما ، إنها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما
·        اللهم تقبل منا الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال
·        اللهم إنا نسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله ما علمنا منه وما لم نعلم ، ونعوذ بك من  الشر كله عاجله وآجله ما علمنا منه وما لم نعلم  
·        اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والخزن ، والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن ، وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال  
·        اللهم آت نفسي تقواها , وزكّها, أنت خير من زكّاها , أنت وليّها ومولاها
·        اللهم إني أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع, وقلب لا يخشع , ونفس لا تشبع , ودعوة لا يستجاب  لها
·        اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت , ومن شر ما لم أعمل  
·        اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك , وتحول عافيتك , وفجاءة نقمتك , وجميع سخطك
·        اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك
·        اللهم اهدني وسددني ، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد
·        اللهم إني أسألك العافية
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ما حكم ما يأتي:
1- الراجح فيمن أفطر في رمضان ناسياً؟
2- من أفطر يوم قضاء من رمضان عمداً؟
3- من أفطر ناسياً في رمضان غير أنه واصل إفطاره في اليوم نفسه متعمداً ؟ و ما الحكم إذا كان الصيام تطوعا؟


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فمن  أكل أو شرب ـ ناسياً ـ وهو صائم، فلا يفطر بذلك وصيامه صحيح، لقوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: "من نسي وهو صائم فأكل أو شرب فليتم صومه، فإنما أطعمه  الله وسقاه" متفق عليه. ولا فرق بين صيام رمضان أو القضاء أو النذر أو  النافلة، وإلى هذا ذهب جمهور أهل العلم. وقال مالك: (يفطر، لأن ما لا يصح  الصوم مع شيء من جنسه عمداً لا يصح مع سهوه)، وقيل يفطر في الفرض دون  التطوع. وما ذهب إليه الجمهور هو الراجح للخبر السابق وهو عام في كل صيام،  بل قد ورد ما هو أصرح من هذا الخبر، وهو ما رواه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان  والحاكم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً: "من أفطر في شهر رمضان  ناسياً فلا قضاء عليه ولا كفارة"، وإذا انتفى عنه وجوب القضاء في رمضان فهو  في غيره أحرى بالانتفاء. 
وأما إن أفطر متعمداً في النفل فلا شيء عليه،  لأن المتطوع أمير نفسه. قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (إذا صام الرجل  تطوعا ثم شاء أن يقطعه قطعه...) وهو مذهب أحمد والشافعي، وعن أبي حنيفة  ومالك أنه يلزمه إكماله بالشروع فيه ولا يخرج منه إلا بعذر، فإن خرج منه  بغير عذر وجب عليه القضاء، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة وحفصة لما  أصبحتا صائمتين فأفطرتا: "أبدلا يوما مكانه" رواه أحمد، والراجح أنه لا يجب  عليه قضاؤه وإن كان يستحب له ذلك، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنما مثل  صوم التطوع مثل الرجل يخرج من ماله الصدقة، فإن شاء أمضاها وإن شاء حبسها"  رواه مسلم والنسائي واللفظ له. ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأم هانئ وكانت  صائمة فأفطرت: "أكنت تقضين شيئاً؟ قالت: لا، قال: فلا يضرك إن كان تطوعاً"  رواه سعيد بن منصور في سننه. 
وروى أحمد وغيره عن أم هانئ أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " الصائم المتطوع أمير نفسه، إن شاء صام وإن شاء  أفطر"،ويستحب لمن شرع في نفل ـ صيام أوصلاة ـ أن يتمه، لقوله تعالى: (ولا  تبطلوا أعمالكم) [محمد: 33]، وإن كان ذلك في صيام قضاء رمضان، فإنه يأثم  لقطعه للعبادة الواجبة وتلاعبه بها - ولمفهوم الحديث المتقدم - فلا يضرك إن  كان تطوعاً.
وأما الفطر عمداً في رمضان فهو من كبائر الذنوب، وإن كان  بجماع وجبت الكفارة على مرتكبه إجماعاً، وإن كان بالأكل أو الشرب ففي وجوب  الكفارة على فاعله قولان لأهل العلم: 
الأول: وجوب الكفارة، وبه قال  الحنفية والمالكية لانتهاك حرمة الصوم في غير سبب مبيح للفطر، لأن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر رجلاً أفطر في رمضان: "أن يعتق رقبة أو يصوم شهرين  أو يطعم ستين مسكيناً" رواه مسلم. 
الثاني: القول بعدم وجوب الكفارة،  وإنما الواجب هو قضاء هذا اليوم فقط، مع التوبة من الذنب، ولا يصح قياس  الأكل والشرب على الجماع، لأن الحاجة إلى الزجر عنه أمس، والحكمة في التعدي  به آكد، وهذا هو الراجح.
ومن أفطر ناسياً وكان يجهل الحكم بوجوب  الإمساك فظن أنه لما أفطر لم يعد مطالباً بالصيام فأكل متعمداً فقد أساء،  وكان الواجب عليه سؤال أهل العلم في ذلك قبل أن يقدم على الأكل، ولا شيء  عليه غير القضاء. والله أعلم. 



*

----------


## مناوي

*جزاااااااااااك الله  خيراً ياود الجاك 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*Share                 |                                                                                 
شهر  رمضان هو شهر كريم، يغدق فيه على أهل الإيمان بالفضائل والمكرمات، ليتنافس فيه أهل  الطاعات والقربات، ويعزمون فيه على فعل كل رشيد، فترى الكثير من المسلمين ممن يصوم  نهار رمضان يجتهد فيه بالطاعات، فحيناً تالياً للقرآن، وحيناً ذاكراً لله - عز وجل  - يدعوه ويستغفره، وحيناً ثالثة في بر وفعل للخير، والسعي لتفطير الصائمين إذا  اقترب موعد الإفطار، وكل هذا من توفيق الله - تعالى - لهذا العبد، وهو علامة على  إيمانه وصلاحه، لكن العجب كل العجب أن مثل هذه المظاهر من الأعمال الصالحة تتلاشى  كلما اشتدت الظلمة، وأرخى الليل سدوله، فتجد الحريص هو من يصلي بعد العشاء  التراويح، ثم ماذا؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي نريد أن نقف معه قليلاً في هذا المقام.
ماذا  يفعل الكثير في الساعات المتأخرة من ليل رمضان؟ ماذا يفعل كبار السن؟ والشباب؟  وماذا تفعل النساء والفتيات؟
هذه  تساؤلات لابد أن نصارح أنفسنا ونحن نجيب عليها، أين نحن في الثلث الأخير من الليل  في شهر رمضان؟
لعلك  تبادر بجواب تتكلم فيه عن حالة أو حالتين، لكن نريد أن نعرف حال الأكثر من أهل  الإسلام، نريد أن نعرف حال الكثير ممن ضيعوا فرصاً عظيمة في شهر الرحمات، و العتق  من النار.
من  المسلمين من يقطعون ليالي رمضان بالسهر القاتل الذي كثر فيه الكلام عن الدنيا،  والحديث عن العادات والتقاليد، وذكر فلان وعلان، والله يقول: {اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ  تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاء وَالْمُنكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ}1.
وآخرون يقطعون الليل أمام الشاشات، فرمضان عندهم موسم للفوازير والمسابقات، والجديد  من الأفلام والمسلسلات، وما دخل في مضمار التنافس على الجنات والله - تعالى - يقول: {سَابِقُوا  إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ السَّمَاء  وَالْأَرْضِ أُعِدَّتْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ  اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاء وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ}2.
وتجد  من رجال ونساء المسلمين من لا يعرف رمضان إلا بالأسواق، فتراه إليها سباق، وهو  إليها مشتاق، وينسى هنالك أنه عن وقته مسؤول، وأنه بالنظر الحرام قد فعل ما يتلف  العقول، وخالف وعصى أمر الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
إن  الساعات المتأخرة من الليل هي ساعات مخصوصة بفضائل عظيمة في كل وقت من العام، فكيف  إذا كانت في رمضان، فهي ساعات النزول الإلهي كما يقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فيما عند البخاري ومسلم من حديث أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه -: ((ينزل ربنا - تبارك وتعالى - كل ليلة إلى السماء  الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر، يقول: من يدعوني فأستجيب له، من يسألني فأعطيه،  من يستغفرني فأغفر له))3.
أنها  ساعات استجابة الدعاء، ساعات الأعطيات، والمغفرة من رب البريات، إنها ساعات  الأسحار.
الساعات التي علمها المتقون فبادروا إليها  {كَانُوا قَلِيلًا  مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ * وَبِالْأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ}4.
فأين  أصحاب الحاجات؟ وأين أصحاب الأمراض والأسقام؟ أين التائبون؟ وأصحاب الديون؟ ألا  يستيقظون، ألا لمثل هذه الساعات يتنبهون!
  لبست  ثوب الرجا والناس قد رقدوا وقمت أشكو إلى مولاي مـا أجـد  وقلت  يا عُدتي فـي كـل نائبــة        ومـن عليـه لكشف الضـر أعتمد  أشكو  إليك أمـوراً أنـت تعلمهـا        مــالي على حملها صبرٌ ولا جلـدُ  وقد  مددت يـدي بالـذل مبتهـلاً        إليك يا خير من مُـدتْ إليـه يـد  فـلا  تردَّنَّهـا يـا رب خائـبـةً          فبحر جودك يروي كل مـا يـردُ جاء  عن جابر - رضي الله عنه - قال سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: ((إن في الليل  لساعة لا يوافقها رجل مسلم يسأل الله خيراً من أمر الدنيا والآخرة إلا أعطاه إياه،  وذلك كل ليلة))5.
ألم  يقل الله - جل شأنه - في كتابه الكريم بين آيات الصيام: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ  عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ  فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ}6.
فإلى  كل من أدرك رمضان .. الله الله في دعاء الأسحار، احذر أنه تسرقه منك القنوات، إياك  أن تخطفه من بين يديك الأسواق، لا يذهبن ليلك إلا وقد ناجيت ملك الملوك الذي لا  يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، الذي بيده خزائن السماوات والأرض، الذي يقول في  الحديث القدسي: ((... يا عبادي  كلكم ضال إلا من هديته فاستهدوني أهدكم، يا عبادي كلكم جائع إلا من أطعمته  فاستطعموني أطعمكم، يا عبادي كلكم عار إلا من كسوته فاستكسوني أكسكم، يا عبادي إنكم  تخطئون بالليل والنهار، وأنا أغفر الذنوب جميعاً؛ فاستغفروني أغفر لكم، يا عبادي  إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني، ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني، يا عبادي لو أن أولكم  وآخركم، وإنسكم وجنكم؛ كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منكم ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئاً،  يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم، وإنسكم وجنكم؛ كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل واحد ما نقص  ذلك من ملكي شيئاً، يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم، وإنسكم وجنكم؛ قاموا في صعيد واحد  فسألوني فأعطيت كل إنسان مسألته؛ ما نقص ذلك مما عندي إلا كما ينقص المخيط إذا أدخل  البحر))7.
ألست  تريد الهداية؟ ألست تريد أن يتوب الله عليك؟ ألست تتمنى أن يصلح الله دنياك وآخرتك؟  ألا ترجو أن يغفر الله ذنبك؟ ألست تسعى لأن يقضى دينك؟ أولست تفكر في الفردوس  الأعلى؟ إذاً عليك بالأسحار.
اللهم يا مجيب الدعاء استجب دعاءنا، وتقبل أعمالنا، وبارك لنا في أعمارنا، ووفقنا  لدعوة مستجابة تغفر بها ذنوبنا، وتصلح بها قلوبنا، وتقضي بها ديوننا .. اللهم آمين.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*       3-       اثناء النوم احلم بأنى اجامع زوجتى فى شهر رمضان فما        الحكم فى ذلك ؟

       الإجابة :        إن الاحتلام في نهار رمضان لا يؤثر على صحة الصوم، ولو أدى إلى        خروج المني. إذ لا طاقة للإنسان على تجنبه، ولا قدرة له على كفه. ومن المعلوم        أن الله تبارك وتعالى لا يكلف الإنسان ولا يؤاخذه إلا بما يطيقه. كما قال:        (لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها) [البقرة: 286],        إنما المضر في نهار رمضان هو الإخراج المتعمد للمني بجماع، أو مباشرة، أو        استمناء، أو نحو ذلك. والله تعالى أعلم.

       4-       هل        رائحة الصابون والملطفات وغيرها تفسد الصيام أثناء استخدامها نهارا في        الاستحمام ؟

       الإجابة : لا يؤثر استخدام الصابون أو الملطفات ذات الروائح        العطرية أثناء اغتسال الشخص في صيامه ولا يفسده ، إذ لا يصل شيء من ذلك إلى        المعدة. والله تعالى اعلم

       5-       لماذا       يعتبر التدخين من المفطرات في الصيام وهو عبارة عن غاز، وما حكم        التدخين؟

       الإجابة : الدخان بجميع أنواعه من المواد العضوية التي تحتوي        على القطران والنيكوتين، وهذه العناصر لها جِرْم يظهر جلياً في "الفلتر" وعلى        الرئتين. وعليه؛ فاستعمال الصائم له مفطر لأنه يدخل باختياره جرماً إلى جوفه،        يقول الأطباء: إن الدخان يمر من الفم والبلعوم الفمي ثم ينزل جزء منه إلى        البلعوم الحنجري، ومنه إلى الرغامي فالرئتين، وينزل الجزء الآخر إلى المرئ        فالمعدة، جاء في الدر المختار من كتب الأحناف:       (لو        أدخل حلقة الدخان أفطر أي دخان كان.... لإمكان التحرز عنه...) قال       ابن        عابدين تعليقاً:       (ولا        يتوهم أنه كشم الورد ومائه والمسك، لوضوح الفرق بين هواء تطيَّب بريح المسك        وشبهه، وبين جوهر (جِرْم) دخان وصل إلى جوفه بفعله) انتهى. والله أعلم
*

----------


## jafaros

*شكر شباب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*: من شرب الماء والمؤذن يؤذن للفجر وانقطع عنه في نصف الأذان، هل صيامه صحيح  أم لا؟
 هذا مبني على كون هذا المؤذن ملتزم بدخول الوقت، الذي هو طلوع الفجر، بعض المؤذنين  يؤذن قبل الوقت بدقيقة، ثم إذا انتهى أذن آخر على الوقت، ثم إذا انتهى أذن ثالث بعد  الوقت، فإن عرف من حال المؤذن أنه يؤذن قبل الوقت فإنه يأكل لا مانع، إذا عرف من  حاله، وإذا عرف من حاله أنه يؤذن بعد الوقت، يلزمه أن يلزم قبله، وتسمعون المؤذنون  يتفاوتون ينتهي هذا ويبدأ هذا، يعني الأذان لا يأتي دفعة واحدة من المساجد كلها،  على كل حال على الإنسان أن يتحرى وأن يخرج من عهدة الواجب بيقين.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هذا يقول: مشكلته أنه في نهار رمضان يفعل الطاعات والعبادات وأقرأ جزأين من  القرآن الكريم، ولكن في المساء أهدم كل ما بنيت بالنظر إلى المسلسلات وسماع الأغاني  فأرجو منكم إفادتي ونصيحتي وماذا أفعل؟ 
 ماذا تفعل؟ أظن ما يحتاج إلى جواب! لا تنظر لا إلى مسلسلات ولا تسمع أغاني، ولا  تلفظ بمحرم، وحينئذ تحافظ على صيامك، أما أن تخرق هذه الجنة التي يسرها الله لك،  جنة تتقي بها ما يسؤوك في الدنيا والآخرة، ثم تخرقها أنت هذه مشكلة هذه، هذا مثل  المفلس، الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يقول: ((أتدرون من  المفلس؟)) قالوا: المفلس من لا درهم له ولا متاع، قال -عليه الصلاة  والسلام-: لا، المفلس من يأتي بأعمال -يعني أعمال صالحة- وفيه بعض الروايات أمثال  الجبال من صلاة وصيام وحج وجهاد وغيرها من الأعمال الصالحة، ثم بعد ذلك يأتي وقد  شتم هذا وضرب هذا وأكل مال هذا، وسفك دم هذا... إلى آخره، ثم يأخذ هذا من حسناته  وهذا من حسناته، وهذا من حسناته ثم يفلس لا يبقى له شيء من حسناته، وإن فنيت حسناته  قبل ما يقضى ما عليه في المقاصة فإنه يؤخذ من سيئاتهم ثم يطرح في النار، نسأل الله  السلامة والعافية. 
 فعلى الإنسان إذا اكتسب شيئاً، اكتسب حسنات عليه أن يحافظ على هذه الحسنات، من نعم  الله -جل وعلا- أنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذ من حسناتك شيء، أبداً، لكن عليك أن تحافظ  عليها أنت، يعني الأموال ينتابها ما ينتابها من الضياع من الربح من الخسران من  السطو من النهب من السرقة من غيرها، لكن الأعمال الصالحة الرصيد، رصيد الآخرة لا  يستطيع أحد أن يأخذ منه شيئاً، إلا بفعلك أنت، إذا أنت فرطت فإنه حينئذ يأتي فيه  المقاصة.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يقول: ما حكم الذين يصومون ويؤخرون الصلاة عن وقتها لنوم أو غيره؟
 النوم لم يحصل فيه تفريط في بذل الأسباب أو انتفاء الموانع، يعني بذل الأسباب  وانتفت الموانع عنده ثم نام، هذا غير مكلف، مرفوع عنه القلم، لكن إذا وجدت الموانع  سهر ليل، وما بذل أسباب، ما أوكل الأمر إلى أحد يوقظه، ولم يجعل من الآلات ما يعينه  على الاستيقاظ مثل هذا يأثم، هذا مفرط، وهذا يخدش في صومه، وإن ترتب على ذلك  إخراجها عن وقتها، فالأمر شديد، فالأمر عظيم، يعني بعض الناس ينام إذا جاء من  الدوام، قبل صلاة العصر، ويركب الساعة على الفطور، كمن يركب الساعة لاستيقاظ أول  النهار على الدوام، يركب الساعة السابعة، ويصلي إذا قام، مثل هذا أمر خطير، حتى جاء  عن ابن حزم وأفتي به من قبل جمع من أهل العلم أنه لا يصلي، خلاص كفر بهذا، نسأل  الله العافية، لكن مع ذلك جماهير أهل العلم يأمرونه بالقضاء، فمثل هذا أمره عظيم،  والصلاة رأس مال المسلم.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*فتاوي 

المسألة الأولى : بخَّاخ الربو.
- التعريف به : بخَّاخ الربو علبة فيها دواء سائل يحتوي على ثلاثة عناصر:
1) مواد كيميائية (مستحضرات طبية).
2) ماء. 3) أوكسجين.
ويتم استعماله بأخذ شهيق عميق مع الضغط على البخَّاخ في نفس الوقت.
وعندئذ يتطاير الرذاذ ويدخل عن طريق الفم إلى البلعوم الفمي، ومنه إلى الرغامي، فالقصباتِ الهوائية، ولكن يبقى جزء منه في البلعوم الفمي، وقد تدخل كمية قليلة جداً إلى المريء( ) .
- حكم بخَّاخ الربو:
اختلف المعاصرون فيه على قولين:
القول الأول: أن بخَّاخ الربو لا يفطر، ولا يفسد صوم الصائم، وهو قول شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز( ) - رحمه الله - وشيخنا محمد بن صالح العثيمين( )- رحمه الله -، والشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين( )، ( والشيخ الدكتور الصديق الضرير، ود. محمد الخياط)( ) واللجنة الدائمة( ) .
الأدلة :
1ـ أن الداخل من بخّاخ الربو إلى المريء ومن ثم إلى المعدة قليل جداً، فلا يفطِّر قياساً على المتبقي من المضمضة والاستنشاق.
بيان ذلك كما يلي :
تحتوي عبوة بخاخ الربو على 10ملليتر من السائل بما فيه المادة الدوائية، وهذه الكمية مُعدة على أساس أن يبخ منه 200 بخة (أي أن أل10مللتر تنتج 200 بخة) أي أنه في كل بخة يخرج جزء من المللتر الواحد، فكل بخة تشكل أقل من قطرة واحدة( )، وهذه القطرة الواحدة ستقسم إلى أجزاء يدخل الجزء الأكبر منه إلى جهاز التنفس، وجزء آخر يترسب على جدار البلعوم الفمي، والباقي قد ينزل إلى المعدة وهذا المقدار النازل إلى المعدة يعفى عنه قياساً على المتبقي من المضمضة والاستنشاق، فإن المتبقي منها أكثر من القدر الذي يبقى من بخة الربو "ولو مضمض المرء بماء موسوم بمادة مشعة( )، لاكتشفنا المادة المشعة في المعدة بعد قليل، مما يؤكد وجود قدر يسير معفو عنه، وهو يسير يزيد -يقيناً- عما يمكن أن يتسرب إلى المريء من بخاخ الربو - إن تسرب -"( ). 
2ـ أن دخول شيء إلى المعدة من بخاخ الربو أمر ليس قطعياً، بل مشكوك فيه، أي قد يدخل وقد لا يدخل، والأصل صحة الصيام وعدم فسادة، واليقين لا يزول بالشك.
3ـ أنه لا يشبه الأكل والشرب، بل يشبه سحب الدم للتحليل والإبر غير المغذية( ).
المناقشة: يشكل على هذا الدليل وجود قدر من الماء في تركيب الدواء كما سبق بيانه.
4ـ أن البخاخ يتبخر ولا يصل إلى المعدة، وإنما يصل إلى القصبات الهوائية( ).
المناقشة : سبق أنه قد يصل شيء يسير من مادة البخاخ إلى المعدة.
5ـ ذكر الأطباء أن السواك يحتوي على ثمانية مواد كيميائية، تقي الأسنان، واللثة من الأمراض، وهي تنحل باللعاب وتدخل البلعوم، وقد جاء في صحيح البخاري عن عامر بن ربيعة " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستاك وهو صائم ما لا أحصي( )" ( )
فإذا كان عُفي عن هذه المواد التي تدخل إلى المعدة؛ لكونها قليلة وغير مقصودة، فكذلك ما يدخل من بخاخ الربو يعفى عنه للسبب ذاته.
القول الثاني: أن بخاخ الربو يفطِّر، ولا يجوز تناوله في رمضان إلا عند الحاجة للمريض ،ويقضي ذلك اليوم، وهو قول الدكتور فضل حسن عباس( ) (والشيخ محمد المختار السلامي ، والدكتور محمد الألفي، والشيخ محمد تقي الدين العثماني، والدكتور وهبة الزحيلي )( ).
دليل القول الثاني : أن محتوى البخاخ يصل إلى المعدة عن طريق الفم فهو مفطر.
المناقشة:
يجاب عنه بالدليل الأول لأصحاب القول الأول. 
ولم أقف لهم على دليل آخر سوى ما ذكرته . 
الترجيح: 
الذي يظهر والله أعلم أن بخاخ الربو لا يفطر، فإن ما ذكره القائلون بعدم التفطير وجيه ،وقياسهم على المضمضة والسواك قياس صحيح، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.
المسألة الثانية: الأقراص التي توضع تحت اللسان : 
التعريف بها:
هي أقراص توضع تحت اللسان لعلاج بعض الأزمات القلبية، وهي تمتص مباشرة بعد وضعها بوقت قصير، ويحملها الدم إلى القلب، فتوقف أزماته المفاجئة، ولا يدخل إلى الجوف شيء من هذه الأقراص( ) .
حكمها : هذه الأقراص لا تفطر الصائم؛ لأنه لا يدخل منها شيء إلى الجوف، بل تمتص في الفم كما سبق.
وأيضاً ليست هذه الأقراص أكلاً ولا شرباً ولا في معناهما . 
المسألة الثالثة : منظار المعدة.
التعريف به: هو جهاز طبي يدخل عبر الفم إلى البلعوم، ثم إلى المريء، ثم المعدة، ويستفاد منه إما في تصوير ما في المعدة ليعلم ما فيها من قرحة ونحوها، أو لاستخراج عينة صغيرة لفحصها، أو لغير ذلك من الأغراض الطبية. 
توطئة :قبل الشروع في حكم دخول المنظار إلى المعدة لابد من ذكر مسألة فقهية، لتخرج مسألتنا هذه عليها، وهي: هل دخول أي شيء إلى المعدة يفطر به الصائم أو لابد من دخول المغذي.
وهي مسألة اختلف فيها أهل العلم:
قال ابن رشد ـ مبيناً سبب الخلاف في هذه المسألة ـ: " وسبب اختلافهم في هذه هو قياس المغذي على غير المغذي، وذلك أن المنطوق به إنما هو المغذي، فمن رأى أن المقصود بالصوم معنى معقول لم يلحق المغذي بغير المغذي, ومن رأى أنها عبادة غير معقولة، وأن المقصود منها إنما هو الإمساك فقط عما يرد الجوف، سوى بين المغذي وغير المغذي "( ) أهـ 
خلاف أهل العلم في هذه المسألة :
القول الأول: ذهب عامة أهل العلم والجماهير من السلف والخلف إلى أن من أدخل أي شيء إلى جوفه أفطر، ولو كان غير مغذي، ولا معتاد، ولو لم يتحلل وينماع، فلو بلع قطعة حديد، أو حصاة، أو نحوهما قاصداً أفطر، وهو مذهب الأحناف، والمالكية، والشافعية، والحنابلة ( ).
إلا أن الأحناف اشترطوا استقراره، أي أن لا يبقى طرف منه في الخارج، فإن بقي منه طرف في الخارج، أو كان متصلاً بشيء خارج فليس بمستقر.
الأدلة :
1ـ أن النبي  أمر باتقاء الكحل( ) الذي يدخل من العين إلى الحلق، وليس في الكحل تغذية، فعلم أنه لا يشترط في الداخل أن يكون مما يغذي في العادة( ). 
المناقشة : أنه حديث ضعيف كما بينته في التخريج.
2ـ عموم أدلة الكتاب والسنة على تحريم الأكل والشرب فيدخل فيه محل النزاع( ) .
المناقشة: أن هذا استدلال بمحل الخلاف؛ لأن الخلاف هل يسمى ذلك أكلاً أو لا يسمى.
3ـ أن الصيام هو الإمساك عن كل ما يصل إلى الجوف، وهذا ما أمسك؛ ولهذا يقال فلان يأكل الطين ويأكل الحجر( ).
المناقشة : أن الإمساك المطلوب لا بد له من متعلق، وهو محل البحث، أي ما هو الشيء الذي يطلب من الصائم أن يمسك عنه.
والأكل علقه كثير من أهل اللغة بالمطعوم، ففي لسان العرب( ): أكلت الطعام أكلاً ومأكلاً . أهـ. 
ونحوه في كتب اللغة الأخرى( ).
وفي المصباح المنير( ): " قال الرماني: الأكل حقيقةً بلع الطعام بعد مضغه، فبلع الحصاة ليس بأكل حقيقةً". 
وفي معجم لغة الفقهاء( ) : " الأكل بسكون الكاف وصول ما يحتاج إلى المضغ إلى المعدة".
وفي تاج العروس:" قال ابن الكمال: الأكل إيصال ما يمضغ إلى الجوف ممضوغاً أولاً".
وفي المفردات للأصفهاني( ) : "الأكل تناول المطعم".
وفي كلام هؤلاء ما يدل على أنه لا يطلق الأكل إلا على المطعوم، ويؤيد هذا قوله  : "يدع طعامه وشرابه". فالمطلوب ترك الطعام والشراب ليس إلا.
4ـ ما جاء عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أنه قال:" إنما الفطر مما دخل وليس مما خرج"( ). 
المناقشة : يناقش بما سبق في مناقشة الدليل الثاني والثالث أي هل الفطر من كل داخل أو من المطعوم فقط هذا هو محل النزاع . 
القول الثاني : أنه لا يفطر مما دخل إلى المعدة إلا ما كان طعاماً أو شراباً، وهو مذهب الحسن بن صالح، وبعض المالكية( ) واختاره شيخ الإسلام( ).
الأدلة:
1ـ أن المقصود بالأكل والشرب في النصوص هو الأكل المعروف الذي اعتاد عليه الناس، دون أكل الحصاة والدرهم ونحوهما، فإن هذا لا ينصرف، إليه النص ولهذا لما أراد الخليل ـ أن يعرف الأكل قال: الأكل معروف"( ) 
2ـ أن الله ورسوله إنما جعلا الطعام والشراب مفطراً لعلة التقوي والتغذي، لا لمجرد كونه واصلاً إلى الجوف، قال شيخ الإسلام " الصائم نهي عن الأكل والشرب؛ لأن ذلك سبب التقوي فترك الأكل والشرب الذي يولد الدم الكثير الذي يجري فيه الشيطان إنما يتولد من الغذاء، لا عن حقنة ولا كحل".
وإذا ثبت أن هذه هي العلة فهي منتفية فيما يدخل إلى المعدة مما لا يغذي. 
الترجيح : الأقرب دليلاً ـ حسب ما ظهر لي ـ القول الثاني، والأحوط هو القول الأول والله تعالى أعلم .
نرجع الآن إلى المسألة المقصودة وهي دخول المنظار إلى المعدة :
فعلى القول بأن كل داخل إلى المعدة مهما كان (مغذياً أو غير مغذي) يفطر فالمنظار على هذا يفطر، تخريجاً على قول الأئمة الثلاثة - عدا الأحناف- فإنهم يشترطون الاستقرار - كما سبق - وهو أنه ألا يبقى منه شيء في الخارج، ومعلوم أن المنظار يتصل بالخارج، فهو لا يفطر تخريجاً على قول الأحناف ويفطر تخريجاً على قول الثلاثة، ومقتضى كلام كثير من المعاصرين : أن المنظار يفطر، لأنهم قالوا أن كل عين دخلت الجوف تفطر أكلت أو لم تؤكل، تطعم أو لا تطعم صغيرة أو كبيرة.( ) 
أما على القول بأنه لا يفطر إلا المغذي فقط فالمنظار لا يفطر؛ لكونه جامداً لا يغذي، وهذا ما اختاره الشيخ محمد بخيت( ) مفتي مصر وشيخنا محمد العثيمين( ).
والقول بعدم التفطير هو الأقرب؛ لأنه لا يمكن اعتبار عملية إدخال المنظار أكلاً لا لغةً، ولا عرفاً، فهي عملية علاج ليس أكثر.
تنبيه : إذا وضع الطبيب على المنظار مادة دهنية مغذية لتسهيل دخول المنظار فهنا يفطر الصائم بهذه المادة لا بدخول المنظار؛ وذلك لأنها مفطرة بذاتها، فهي مادة مغذية دخلت المعدة، وهذا يفطر بلا إشكال( ) .

المبحث الثاني
ما يدخل إلى الجسم عبر الأنف 
وفيه مسائل:
المسألة الأولى: القطرة:
الأنف منفذ إلى الحلق كما هو معلوم بدلالة السنة، والواقع، والطب الحديث .
فمن السنة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "وبالغ بالاستنشاق إلا أن تكون صائماً"( ) فدل هذا الحديث على أن الأنف منفذ إلى الحلق، ثم المعدة، والطب الحديث أثبت، ذلك فإن التشريح لم يدع مجالاً للشك باتصال الأنف بالحلق.
ـ واختلف الفقهاء المعاصرون في التفطير بالقطرة على قولين:
القول الأول: أنه لا يفطر وقال به( الشيخ هيثم الخياط، والشيخ عجيل النشمي)( ).
الأدلة:
1ـ أن ما يصل إلى المعدة من هذه القطرة قليل جداً، فإن الملعقة الواحدة الصغيرة تتسع إلى 5سم3 من السوائل، وكل سم3 يمثل خمس عشرة قطرة، فالقطرة الواحدة تمثل جزءً من خمسة وسبعين جزءً مما يوجد في الملعقة الصغيرة ( ) .
وبعبارة أخرى حجم القطرة الواحدة (0.06) من السم3 ( ). 
ويمتص بعضه من باطن غشاء الأنف، وهذا القليل الواصل أقل مما يصل من المتبقي من المضمضة( ) كما سبق تحريره، فيعفى عنه قياساً على المتبقي من المضمضة.
2ـ أن الدواء الذي في هذه القطرة مع كونه قليلاً فهو لا يغذي، وعلة التفطير هي التقوية والتغذية ـ كما سبق تقريره ـ وقطرة الأنف ليست أكلاً ولا شرباً، لا في اللغة، ولا في العرف، والله تعالى إنما علق الفطر بالأكل والشرب.
القول الثاني: أن القطرة في الأنف تفطر، وقال به شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز( )، وشيخنا محمد ابن عثيمين( ) ، (والشيخ محمد المختار السلامي، ود. محمد الألفي)( ).
دليلهم : أن النبي  قال في حديث لقيط بن صبرة : ((بالغ بالاستنشاق إلا أن تكون صائماً)) . فالحديث يدل على أنه لا يجوز للصائم أن يقطر في أنفه ما يصل إلى معدته( ) . 
الراجح : الذي يظهر لي عدم التفطير بقطرة الأنف، ولو وصل شيء منها إلى المعدة ؛ لما سبق من أنها ليست أكلاً ولا شرباً ولا في معناهما ، وأيضاً لأن الواصل منها أقل بكثير من المتبقي من المضمضة فهي أولي بعدم التفطير ، والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب .
المسألة الثانية : غاز الأكسجين.
التعريف به: غاز الأكسجين هو هواء يعطى لبعض المرضى، ولا يحتوي على مواد عالقة، أو مغذية، ويذهب معظمه إلى الجهاز التنفسي.
حكمه: لا يعتبر غاز الأكسجين مفطراً كما هو واضح، فهو كما لو تنفس الهواء الطبيعي.
المسألة الثالثة : بخاخ الأنف
والبحث فيه هو البحث نفسه في بخاخ الربو عن طريق الفم، وقد سبق بيانه، فحكمه كحكمه تماماً ولا داعي لتكرار الكلام.

المسألة الرابعة: التخدير (البنج)
التعريف به : هناك نوعان من التخدير:
1ـ تخدير كلي.
2ـ تخدير موضعي.
ويتم تخدير الجسم بعدة وسائل:
أ) التخدير عن طريق الأنف، بحيث يشم المريض مادةً غازية تؤثر على أعصابه، فيحدث التخدير.
ب)التخدير الجاف : وهو نوع من العلاج الصيني، ويتم بإدخال إبر مصمتةٍ جافةٍ إلى مراكز الإحساس، تحت الجلد، فتستحثَّ نوعاً معيناً من الغدد على إفراز المورفين الطبيعي، الذي يحتوي عليه الجسم، وبذلك يفقد المريض القدرة على الإحساس.
وهو في الغالب تخدير موضعي، ولا يدخل معه شيء إلى البدن.
ج) التخدير بالحقن: 
ـ وقد يكون تخديراً موضعياً كالحقن في اللِّثة والعضلة ونحوهما.
وقد يكون كلياً وذلك بحقن الوريد بعقار سريع المفعول، بحيث ينام الإنسان في ثوان معدودة، ثم يدخل أنبوب مباشر إلى القصبة الهوائية عبر الأنف، ثم عن طريق الآلة يتم التنفس، ويتم أيضاً إدخال الغازات المؤدية إلى فقدان الوعي فقداناً تاماً ( ) . 
وقد يكون مع المخدر إبرة للتغذية، فهذه لها حكمها الخاص، وسيأتي الكلام عليها.
حكم التخدير:
ـ التخدير بالطريقة الأولى لا يعدُّ مفطرا؛ لأن المادة الغازية التي تدخل في الأنف ليست جرماً، ولا تحمل مواد مغذية، فلا تؤثر على الصيام.
ـ كذلك التخدير الصيني لا يؤثر على الصيام؛ لعدم دخول أي مادة إلى الجوف، كذلك التخدير الموضعي بالحقن له الحكم نفسه.
أما التخدير بالحقن فإن كان تخديراً موضعياً فلا يفطر لعدم دخول شيء إلى الجوف . 
ـ أما التخدير الكلي بحقن الوريد فهذا فيه أمران :
الأول: دخول مائع إلى البدن عن طريق الوريد، وسيأتي بحث الحقن الوريدية في مبحثٍ مستقل.
الثاني: فقدان الوعي.
وقد اختلف أهل العلم في فقدان الصائم الوعي هل يفطر أو لا،وفقدان الوعي على قسمين:
القسم الأول: أن يفقده في جميع النهار:
فذهب الأئمة الثلاثة ـ مالك و الشافعي وأحمد ـ إلى أن من أغمي عليه في جميع النهار فصومه ليس بصحيح؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" قال الله كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به"( ) وفي بعض طرقه في مسلم "يدع طعامه وشرابه وشهوته" فأضاف الإمساك إلى الصائم، والمغمى عليه لا يصدق عليه ذلك.
وذهب الأحناف والمزني من الشافعية إلى صحة صومه، لأنه نوى الصوم، أما فقدان الوعي فهو كالنوم لا يضر( ). 
والأقرب قول الجمهور، لوجود الفرق الواضح بين الإغماء والنوم، فإن النائم متى نبه انتبه، بخلاف المغمى عليه.
بناءً على القول بأن المغمى عليه كل النهار لا يصح صومه فمن خُدر جميع النهار بحيث لم يفق أي جزء منه فصيامه ليس بصحيح، وعليه القضاء.
القسم الثاني : ألا يستغرق فقدان الوعي كل النهار:
فذهب أبو حنيفة إلى أنه إذا أفاق قبل الزوال فلابد من تجديد النية( ).
وذهب مالك إلى عدم صحة صومه( ).
وذهب الشافعي وأحمد إلى أنه إذا أفاق في أي جزء من النهار صح صومه( ). 
ولعل الأقرب ما ذهب إليه الشافعي وأحمد من أنه إذا أفاق في أي جزء من النهار يصح صومه، لأنه لا دليل على بطلانه، فقد حصلت نية الإمساك في جزء النهار.
وكما قال شيخ الإسلام لا يشترط وجود الإمساك في جميع النهار، بل اكتفينا بوجوده في بعضه؛ لأنه داخل في عموم قوله:" يدع طعامه وشهوته من أجلي"( )
بناءً على ما سبق فالتخدير الذي لا يستغرق كل النهار ليس من المفطرات التي تفسد الصوم لعدم وجود ما يقتضي التفطير.أما التخدير الذي يستغرق كل النهار فهو مفطر، والله أعلم. 

المبحث الثالث
ما يدخل إلى الجسم عن طريق الأذن
وفيه مسائل.
المسألة الأولى: القطرة.
حكم القطرة في الأذن عند الفقهاء، اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على قولين:
القول الأول: إذا صب دهن في الأذن أو أدخل الماء أفطر، وهو مذهب الأحناف( )، والمالكية( )، والأصح عند الشافعية( ) ومذهب الحنابلة( )ـ إذا وصل إلى دماغه.
وقد ذهب هؤلاء إلى القول بالتفطير، بناءً على أن ما يوضع في الأذن يصل إلى الحلق، أو إلى الدماغ، فهذا صريح تعليلهم.
ولذلك جاء في منح الجليل( ) "فإن تحقق عدم وصوله للحلق من هذه المنافذ ـ يقصد الأنف والأذن والعين ـ فلا شيء عليه"
القول الثاني: أنه لا يفطر، وهو وجه عند الشافعية، ومذهب ابن حزم( ).
وبنى هؤلاء قولهم على أن ما يقطر في الأذن لا يصل إلى الدماغ، وإنما يصل بالمسام .( ) 
وفي الحقيقة لا خلاف بين هذين القولين؛ لأن المسألة ترجع إلى التحقق من وصول القطرة التي في الأذن إلى الجوف، وقد بين الطب الحديث أنه ليس بين الأذن وبين الجوف ولا الدماغ قناة ينفذ منها المائع إلا في حالة وجود خرق في طبلة الأذن( ).
فإذا تبين أنه لا منفذ بين الأذن والجوف فيمكن القول ـ بناءً على تعليلات القائلين بالتفطير ـ أن المذاهب متفقة على عدم إفساد الصيام بالتقطير في الأذن.
أما إذا أزيلت طبلة الأذن فهنا تتصل الأذن بالبلعوم عن طريق قناة ( استاكيوس)، وتكون كالأنف( ). 
وقد سبق الكلام على قطرة الأنف، فما قيل هناك يقال هنا، ولا داعي للتكرار، وقد رجحت هناك عدم الفطر بها، فكذلك هنا، وارجع إذا أردت المزيد إلى قطرة الأنف.
مسألة تابعة: غسول الأذن :
حكم الغسول هو حكم القطرة، إلا أنه إذا أزيلت طبلة الأذن ثم غسلت الأذن فهنا ستكون كمية السائل الداخلة إلى الأذن أكبر من القطرة فيما يظهر، فإن كان هذا السائل يحتوي على قدر كبير من الماء ونزل من خلال القناة الموصلة إلى البلعوم فهذا مفطر؛ لوصول الماء إلى المعدة عن طريق الأذن بسبب إزالة الطبلة كما سبق.
وإن كان الغسول بمواد طبية وليس فيها ماء فهنا ترجع المسألة إلى دخول غير المغذي إلى المعدة، وسبق ذكر الخلاف فيه، وترجيح أنه لا يفطر شيء دخل إلى المعدة إلا إن كان مغذياً.
وبهذا التفصيل كمل الحكم إن شاء الله تعالى.

المبحث الرابع
ما يدخل الجسم عن طريق العين
اختلف الفقهاء فيما يوضع في العين كالكحل ونحوه هل يفطر أو لا، وخلافهم هذا مبني على أمر آخر وهو هل تعتبر العين منفذاً كالفم، أو ليس بينها وبين الجوف قناة، ولا تعد منفذاً، وإنما يصل ما يوضع فيها إلى الجوف عن طريق المسام.
فذهب الأحناف، والشافعية إلى أنه لا منفذ بين العين والجوف، أو الدماغ، وبناءً على ذلك فهم لا يرون ما يوضع في العين مفطراً( ) . 
وذهب المالكية( )، والحنابلة( ) إلى أن العين منفذ إلى الحلق كالفم، والأنف فإن اكتحل الصائم ووجد طعمه في حلقه فقد أفطر.
وقد بحث شيخ الإسلام( ) خلاف الفقهاء في الكحل، وانتصر لعدم التفطير به، وذكر في ذلك بحثاً لا مزيد عليه. 
والطب الحديث أثبت أن هناك قناة تصل بين العين والأنف، ثم البلعوم، فالصواب ـ في مسألة وجود منفذ أو عدمه ـ مع المالكية،والحنابلة،إلا أنه يبقى اعتبارات أخرى في مسألة القطرة، لا بد من مراعاتها كما سيأتي ولا يتوقف الأمر عند كون العين منفذاً أو ليست منفذاً.
ولم أجد للمتقدمين كلاماً حول قطرة العين نصاً، لكن يظهر جلياً من خلال كلامهم حول قطرة الأذن والكحل في العين أن الضابط عندهم هو كونها منفذاً أو لا، فإذا أردنا معرفة حكم قطرة العين عند الفقهاء المتقدمين فهو على الخلاف السابق في الكحل.
أما المعاصرون فقد اختلفوا في قطرة العين كما يلي:

القول الأول: ذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى أن قطرة العين لا تفطر، وهو قول شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز( ) ، وشيخنا محمد العثيمين( )، ود. فضل عباس( )، ود. محمد حسن هيتو( )، (ود. وهبه الزحيلي ود. الصديق الضرير والشيخ عجيل النشمي، وعلي السالوس)( )، ومحي الدين مستو( ) ، ومحمد بشير الشقفه( ).
الأدلة :
1ـ أن جوف العين لا تتسع لأكثر من قطرة واحدة، والقطرة الواحدة حجمها قليل جداً، فإن الملعقة الواحدة الصغيرة تتسع إلى 5سم3 من السوائل، وكل سم3 يمثل خمس عشرة قطرة، فالقطرة الواحدة تمثل جزءاً من خمسة وسبعين جزءاً مما يوجد في الملعقة الصغيرة ( ).
وبعبارة أخرى حجم القطرة الواحدة (0.06) من السم3( ). 
وإذا ثبت أن حجم القطرة قليل فإنه يعفى عنه، فهو أقل من القدر المعفو عنه مما يبقى من المضمضة ( ).
2ـ أن هذه القطرة أثناء مرورها في القناة الدمعية تُمْتَصُّ جميعها ولا تصل إلى البلعوم، أما الطعم الذي يشعر به في الفم فليس لأنها تصل إلى البلعوم، بل لأن آلة التذوق الوحيدة هي اللسان، فعندما تمتص هذه القطرة تذهب إلى مناطق التذوق في اللسان، فتصبح طعماً يشعر بها المريض( )، هكذا قرر بعض الأطباء، وإذا ثبت هذا فهو حاسم في المسألة.
3ـ أن القطرة في العين لا تفطر لأنها ليست منصوصاً عليها، ولا بمعنى المنصوص عليه، والعين ليست منفذاً للأكل والشرب ولو لطخ الأنسان قدميه ووجد طعمه في حلقه لم يفطره؛ لأن ذلك ليس منفذاً فكذلك إذا قطر في عينه( ) .
القول الثاني: أن قطرة العين تفطر: قال به من المعاصرين (الشيخ محمد المختار السلامي، د. محمد الألفي)( ).
الأدلة :
1ـ قياساً على الكحل إذا وصل إلى الحلق.
المناقشة: يجاب عنه بأن الكحل محل خلاف كما تقدم، والأقرب أنه لا يفطر به الصائم ، فلا يصح القياس عليه.
2ـ أن علماء التشريح يثبتون أن الله خلق العين مشتملة على قناة تصلها بالأنف، ثم البلعوم.
المناقشة: يجاب عن هذا الدليل بما ذُكِرَ في الدليل الأول للقول الأول.
الراجح : الذي يظهر ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ أن أرجح القولين القول الأول، وأنه ليس هناك ما يعتمد عليه في جعل قطرة العين مفسدة للصيام . 

المبحث الخامس: ما يدخل
إلى الجسم عن طريق الجلد (إمتصاصاً أو نفوذاً)
وفيه مسائل:
المسألة الأولى: الحقنة العلاجية :
ولها نوعان :
أ) الحقنة العلاجية الجلدية أو العضلية أو الوريدية :
لم أرى خلافاً بين المعاصرين أن الحقنة الجلدية أو العضلية لا تفطر( )،فذهب إلى ذلك شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز( ) وشيخنا محمد العثيمين( )، والشيخ محمد بخيت( )، والشيخ محمد شلتوت( ) ، ود.فضل عباس( )، ود.محمد هيتو( )، ومحمد بشير الشقفة( )، وهو من قرارات المجمع الفقهي( ) . 
الدليل: أن الأصل صحة الصوم حتى يقوم دليل على فساده ،وهذه الإبرة ليست أكلاً، ولا شرباً، ولا بمعنى الأكل والشرب، وعلى هذا فينتفي عنها أن تكون في حكم الأكل والشرب( ) . 
ب) الحقنة الوريدية المغذية:
وقد اختلف فيها الفقهاء المعاصرون على قولين:
القول الأول: أنها تفطر الصائم، وهو قول الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي( )، وشيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز( ).
وشيخنا محمد العثيمين( )، ومحمد بشير الشقفه( )، وهو من قرارات المجمع الفقهي( ).
الدليل: أن الإبر المغذية في معنى الأكل والشرب، فإن المتناول لها يستغني بها عن الأكل والشرب( ) . 
القول الثاني: أنها لا تفطر ، وهو قول الشيخ محمد بخيت( ) ، والشيخ محمد شلتوت( ) ، والشيخ سيد سابق( ).
الدليل: أن مثل هذه الحقنة لا يصل منها شيء إلى الجوف من المنافذ المعتادة أصلاً، وعلى فرض الوصول فإنما تصل من المسام فقط، وما تصل إليه ليس جوفاً، ولا في حكم الجوف( ). 
الجواب: سبق أن علة التفطير ليست وصول الشيء إلى الجوف من المنفذ المعتاد، بل حصول ما يتقوى به الجسم ويتغذى، ونقلت عن شيخ الإسلام ما يوضح هذا أتم توضيح.
الراجح: الأقرب ما عليه جمهور الفقهاء المعاصرين أن الإبرة المغذية تفطر الصائم لقوة أدلتهم وتوافقها مع مقاصد الشارع .
المسألة الثانية: الدهانات والمراهم واللصقات العلاجية:
في داخل الجلد أوعية دموية، فما يوضع على سطح الجلد يمتص عن طريق الشعيرات الدموية إلى الدم، وهو امتصاص بطيء جداً.
وقد سبق أن حقن العلاج حقناً مباشراً في الدم لا يفطر، فمن باب أولى هذه الدهانات والمراهم ونحوها.
بل حكى بعض المعاصرين الإجماع على أنها لا تفطر ( )، وهو من قرارات المجمع الفقهي.
المسألة الثالثة : إدخال القثطرة (أنبوب دقيق) في الشرايين للتصوير أو العلاج أو غير ذلك :
إدخال القثطرة في الشرايين ليس أكلاً، ولا شرباً، ولا في معناهما، ولا يدخل المعدة، فهو أولى بعدم التفطير من الإبر الوريدية، وهذا ما أخذ به المجمع الفقهي.
المسألة الرابعة : منظار البطن أو تنظير البطن :
التعريف به : هو عبارة عن إدخال منظار من خلال فتحة صغيرة في جدار البطن إلى التجويف البطني، والهدف من ذلك إجراء العمليات الجراحية، كاستأصال المرارة، أوالزائدة، أو إجراء التشخيص لبعض الأمراض، أو لسحب البييضات في عملية التلقيح الصناعي (طفل الأنابيب)، أو لأخذ عينات، ونحو ذلك( ) . 
وعلم من هذا التعريف أنه لا علاقة له بالمعدة بمعنى أنه لا يصل إلى داخل المعدة.
من المسائل التي تشبه منظار البطن وتحدث عنها المتقدمون من الفقهاء مسألة الجائفة:
تعريف الجائفة: هي الجرح الذي في البطن، يصل إلى الجوف، إذا وضع فيه دواء.
وقد اختلف فيها الفقهاء( ).
القول الأول: أنها لا تفطر، وهو مذهب مالك، وأبي يوسف، ومحمد، وأبي ثور، وداود، واختاره شيخ الإسلام.
1ـ لأن ما يوضع في الجرح لا يصل لمحل الطعام.
2ـ أن المسلمين كانوا يجرحون في الجهاد وغيره مأمومة وجائفة، فلو كان هذا يفطر لبُين لهم، فلما لم ينه الصائم عن ذلك علم أنه لم يجعله مفطراً( ).
القول الثاني: ذهب الجمهور إلى أنها تفطر :
1ـ لأن الدواء وصل إلى جوفه باختياره، أشبه الأكل.
2ـ استدلوا بالحديث (( وبالغ بالاستنشاق...)) ( ) قالوا فكل ما وصل إلى الجوف بفعله يفطر، سواء، كان في موضع الطعام والغذاء، أو غيره من حشو جوفه.
مناقشة الدليلين: يجاب عن الدليلين بأن الجوف هو المعدة، وقد سبق الكلام في تحديد الجوف بذكر كلام الفقهاء وبيان الراجح.
القول المختار:
الأقرب ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ هو القول الأول.
بعد هذا الخلاف إذا نظرنا إلى منظار البطن وجدنا أنه لا يصل إلى المعدة، كما صرح بذلك الأطباء، فهو أولى بعدم التفطير من الجائفة، وكل دليل للذين لا يرون التفطير بالجائفة فهو يصلح لعدم التفطير بالمنظار البطني، وعدم التفطير هو ما قرره المجمع الفقهي في دورته العاشرة. 
المسألة الخامسة: الغسيل الكلوي.
التعريف به: هناك طريقتان لغسيل الكلى:
الطريقة الأولى: يتم غسيل الكلى بواسطة آلة تسمى (الكلية الصناعية)، حيث يتم سحب الدم إلى هذا الجهاز، ويقوم الجهاز بتصفية الدم من المواد الضارة، ثم يعيد الدم إلى الجسم عن طريق الوريد، وقد يحتاج إلى سوائل مغذية تعطى عن طريق الوريد.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الطريقة الثانية: تتم عن طريق الغشاء البريتواني في البطن، حيث يدخل أنبوب عبر فتحة صغيرة في جدار البطن فوق السرة، ثم يدخل عادة ليتران من السوائل التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من سكر الغلوكوز إلى داخل جوف البطن، وتبقى في جوف البطن لفترة، ثم تسحب مرة أخرى، وتكرر هذه العملية عدة مراتٍ في اليوم الواحد، ويتم أثناء ذلك تبادل الشوارد والسكر والأملاح الموجودة في الدم عن طريق البريتوان، ومن الثابت علمياً أن كمية السكر الغلوكوز الموجود في هذه السوائل تدخل إلى دم الصائم عن طريق الغشاء البريتواني. 
حكمه:
اختلف المعاصرون في غسيل الكلى على قولين:
القول الأول: أنه مفطر، قال به شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز( )، ود.وهبة الزحيلي( ).
الدليل: أن غسيل الكلى يزود الجسم بالدم النقي، وقد يزود مع ذلك بمادة أخرى مغذية، وهو مفطر آخر، فاجتمع له مفطران( ).
القول الثاني: أنه لا يفطر وهو قول د. محمد الخياط ( ).
الدليل: أن غسيل الكلى يلحق بالحقن فليس أكلاً ولا شرباً إنما هو حقن لسوائل في صفاق البطن ثم استخراجه بعد مدة أو سحب للدم ثم إعادته بعد تنقيته عن طريق جهاز الغسيل الكلوي( ) .
المناقشة: أن غسيل الكلى قد يكون معه مواد مغذية، ولا يتوقف الأمر على تنقية الدم.
القول المختار: الذي يظهر أن غسيل الكلى فيه تفصيل، فإذا صاحبه تزويد للجسم بمواد مغذية سكرية أو غيرها فلا إشكال أنه يفطر؛ لأن هذه المواد بمعنى الأكل والشرب، فالجسم يتغذى بها ويتقوى.
أما إذا لم يكن معه مواد مغذية فإنه لم يظهر لي ما يوجب التفطير به.
أما مجرد تنقيته للدم من المواد الضارة فليس في هذا ما يوجب الفطر به، إذ تنقية الدم ليس في معنى شيء من المفطرات المنصوص عليها، والله أعلم.


المبحث الخامس
ما يدخل إلى الجسم عن طريق المهبل
وفيه مسائل:
المسألة الأولى: الغسول المهبلي (دوش مهبلي).
يعرف حكم هذه المسألة بمعرفة حكم دخول شيء للمهبل عند الفقهاء المتقدمين،وقد اختلفوا على قولين: 
القول الأول: ذهب المالكية، والحنابلة، إلى أن المرأة إذا قطرت في قبلها مائعاً لا تفطر بذلك( ).
الأدلة :
1ـ أن فرج المرأة ليس متصلاً بالجوف.
2ـ أن مسلك الذكر من فرج المرأة في حكم الظاهر.
القول الثاني: ذهب الأحناف، والشافعية، إلى أن دخول المائع إلى قبل المرأة يفطر( ).
الدليل: أن لمثانتها منفذاً يصل إلى الجوف، كالإقطار في الأذن.
القول المختار: بنى الأحناف والشافعية قولهم بالتفطير على وصول المائع إلى الجوف عن طريق قبل المرأة، كما علل به في بدائع الصنائع، وهو أمر مخالف لما ثبت في الطب الحديث، حيث دل على أنه لا منفذ بين الجهاز التناسلي للمرأة وبين جوفها، ولذلك فليس هناك في الحقيقة ما يوجب التفطير، حتى على مذهب الأحناف والشافعية، إنطلاقاً من تعليلهم.

فالقول الأقرب هو عدم التفطير بالغسول المهبلي مطلقاً، وليس في النصوص ما يدل على التفطير، كل ما جاء في النصوص فيما يتعلق بالمهبل من المفطرات هو الجماع، ولا علاقة له لا شرعاً، ولا لغةً، ولا عرفاً بالغسول المهبلي.

المسألة الثانية: وتشمل ما يلي:
التحاميل ( اللبوس)، المنظار المهبلي، أصبع الفحص الطبي. 
والكلام فيها كالكلام في المسألة السابقة تماماً، حكماً وتعليلاً.


المبحث السادس
ما يدخل إلى الجسم عن طريق فتحة الشرج
وفيه مسائل:
المسألة الأولى: الحقنة الشرجية.
وقد بحث الفقهاء المتقدمون الحقنة الشرجية واختلفوا فيها على قولين:
القول الأول: ذهب الأئمة الأربعة إلى أن الحقنة الشرجية تفطر الصائم.
الأدلة:
1ـ لأنه يصل إلى الجوف.
2ـ ولأن غير المعتاد كالمعتاد في الواصل.
3ـ القياس على الاستعاط فإذا أبطل الصيام بما يصل إلى الدماغ فما يصل إلى الجوف بالحقنة أولى( ).
القول الثاني: أن الحقنة الشرجية لا تفطر، وهو قول لبعض المالكية، ومذهب الظاهرية، واختاره شيخ الإسلام ( ).
الدليل:
1ـ أن الحقنة لا تغذي بوجه من الوجوه، بل تستفرغ ما في البدن، كما لو شم شيئاً من المسهلات، أو فزع فزعاً أوجب استطلاقه.
2ـ أن هذا المائع لا يصل إلى المعدة، ولا إلى موضع يتصرف منه ما يغذي الجسم.
واختلف المعاصرون في هذه المسألة اختلافاً مبنياً على الخلاف السابق، فمنهم من رأى أنها تفطر، ومنهم من رأى عدم التفطير فيها( ).
القول المختار: إذا نظرنا إلى فتحة الشرج ( الدبر ) فسنجد أنها متصلة بالمستقيم ، والمستقيم متصل بالقولون (الأمعاء الغليظة)، وامتصاص الغذاء يتم معظمه في الأمعاء الدقيقة، وقد يمتص في الأمعاء الغليظة الماء وقليل من الأملاح والغلوكوز( ) .
فإذا ثبت طبياً أن الغليظة تمتص الماء وغيره، فإنه إذا حقنت الأمعاء بمواد غذائية، أو ماء، يمكن أن يمتص، فإن الحقنة هنا تكون مفطرة؛ لأن هذا في الحقيقة بمعنى الأكل والشرب، إذ خلاصة الأكل والشرب هو ما يمتص في الأمعاء.
أما إذا حقنت الأمعاء بدواء ليس فيه غذاء، ولا ماء، فليس هناك ما يدل على التفطير. والأصل صحة الصيام حتى يقوم دليل على إفساد الصوم، وليس هنا ما يدل على الإفساد.
واختار هذا التفصيل من المعاصرين شيخنا محمد العثيمين( )، ود. فضل حسن عباس( ).
ومن هنا نعلم أن أصحاب القول الثاني لو علموا أن الحقنة الشرجية يمكن أن تغذي، بأن يمتص الأمعاء منها الماء، أو الغذاء، وينتفع به الجسم انتفاعه بالطعام والشراب، لذهبوا ـ فيما أظن ـ إلى القول بالتفطير. 
المسألة الثانية:التحاميل (اللبوس) :
تستعمل التحاميل لعدة أغراض طبية، كتخفيف آلام البواسير، أو خفض درجة الحرارة، أو غيرها، وحكمها عند الفقهاء كحكم المسألة السابقة، إلا أن المالكية لا يرون أنها تفطر، فقد قال الزرقاني:
"والفتائل لا تفطر ولو كان عليها دهن"( ).
وقد اختلف المعاصرون فيها كما يلي:
القول الأول: أنها لا تفطر، قال به شيخنا محمد بن عثيمين( )، والشيخ محمود شلتوت( ) ، ود.محمد الألفي( ).
الأدلة : 
1ـ أن التحاميل تحتوي على مادة دوائية، وليس فيها سوائل( ).
2ـ أنها ليست أكلاً، ولا شرباً، ولا بمعنى الأكل والشرب، والشارع إنما حرم علينا الأكل والشرب( ).
3ـ أن التحاميل ليست بأكل في صورته، ولا معناه، ولا يصل إلى المعدة محل الطعام والشراب( ).
القول الثاني: أنها مفطرة، وقال به الشيخ حسن أيوب( )، وعبد الحميد طهماز( )، ومحي الدين مستو( ).
الأدلة :
1ـ استدلوا بما ذكره الفقهاء، من أن كل ما يدخل الجوف فهو مفطر، واعتبروا الأمعاء من الجوف.
المناقشة: يجاب عن هذا الدليل بما سبق أن الجوف هو المعدة فقط، أما الأمعاء فلا يفطر ما دخل فيه، إلا إذا كان مما يمكن امتصاصه من الغذاء والماء، والتحاميل ليست كذلك.
2ـ أن فيها صلاح بدنه( ) .
المناقشة: أن الله لم يجعل ما فيه صلاح البدن مفسداً للصوم، إنما ذكر الطعام والشراب فقط، وإصلاح البدن يحصل بأشياء كثيرة، وهي مع ذلك غير مفطرة. 
القول المختار: الذي يظهر أنها لا تفطر، لعدم وجود دليل شرعي يعتمد عليه في إفساد صيام مستعمل التحاميل، وأدلة أصحاب القول الأول وجيهة فيما ظهر لي والله أعلم.
المسألة الثالثة: المنظار الشرجي وأصبع الفحص الطبي.
قد يدخل الطبيب المنظار من فتحة الشرج، ليكشف على الأمعاء أو غيرها.
وقد سبق الكلام على منظار المعدة، وما ذكره الفقهاء فيه، وهو ينطبق على المنظار الشرجي، وأصبع الفحص الطبي.
إلا أن القول بعدم التفطير في المنظار الشرجي، وأصبع الفحص الطبي، أولى وأقوى، لما سبق تقريره من أن الجوف هو المعدة، أو ما يوصل إليها، وليس كل تجويف في البدن يعتبر جوفاً، فعلى هذا يكون المنظار الشرجي والإصبع أبعد أن يفطر من منظار المعدة.

المبحث السابع
ما يدخل إلى الجسم عن طريق مجرى البول
وفيه مسائل:
المسألة الأولى: إدخال القثطرة، أو المنظار، أو إدخال دواء، أو محلول لغسل المثانة، أو مادة تساعد على وضوح الأشعة.
بحث الفقهاء المتقدمون مسألة: إذا أدخل إحليله مائعاً أو دهناً، واختلفوا فيها على قولين:
القول الأول: أن التقطير في الإحليل لا يفطر، وهو مذهب الأحناف، والمالكية، والحنابلة( )
الدليل : لأنه ليس بين باطن الذكر والجوف منفذ( ).
القول الثاني: أنه يفطر، قال به أبو يوسف وقيده بوصوله إلى المثانة، وهو الصحيح عند الشافعية( ).
الدليل( ) :
1ـ أن بين المثانة والجوف منفذاً.
المناقشة : علم التشريح الحديث وضح أنه ليس بين المثانة والمعدة منفذ . 
2ـ لأنه منفذ يتعلق الفطر بالخارج منه، فتعلق بالواصل إليه كالفم.
المناقشة : قياسه على الفم قياس مع الفارق، فإن ما يوضع في الفم يصل إلى المعدة ويغذي ، بخلاف ما يوضع في مسالك البول.
القول المختار: ظهر جلياً من خلال علم التشريح الحديث أنه لا علاقة مطلقاً بين مسالك البول والجهاز الهضمي، وأن الجسم لا يمكن أن يتغذى مطلقاً بما يدخل إلى مسالك البول.
بناءً على ذلك فإن قول جمهور الفقهاء في هذه المسألة هو الصواب إن شاء الله.
وعليه فإن إدخال هذه الوسائل المعاصرة في الإحليل لا يفسد الصيام، لعدم وجود المقتضي لذلك، والأصل صحة الصيام( ). 


الفصل الثاني
المفطرات المعاصرة الخارجة من بدن الصائم:
وفيه مبحثان:
المبحث الأول: التبرع بالدم :
بحث الفقهاء المتقدمون مسألة الحجامة من حيث التفطير بها، وعدمه، وهي تشبه تماماً التبرع بالدم، ففي كل منهما إخراج للدم، وإن كان الهدف من التبرع إعانة، الآخرين، والهدف من الحجامة التداوي، ولكن لا أثر للمقصود منهما على مسألة التفطير في الصيام.
وقد اختلف الفقهاء في الحجامة على قولين:
القول الأول: أن الحجامة تفطر وتفسد الصوم، وهو مذهب الحنابلة، وإسحاق، وابن المنذر، وأكثر فقهاء الحديث( )، واختاره شيخ الإسلام( ).
دليلهم:
1ـ قوله   ( أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم))( ) .
القول الثاني: أن الحجامة لا تفطر، وهو مذهب الجمهور من السلف والخلف( ).
الأدلة :
1ـ حديث ابن عباس (( احتجم رسول الله  وهو صائم))( )، وفي لفظ عند الترمذي ((احتجم وهو صائم محرم)) قالوا وهو ناسخ لحديث (( أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم)).
وجه كونه ناسخاً: أنه جاء في حديث شداد بن أوس( ) أنه  مر عام الفتح على رجل يحتجم لثمان عشرة ليلة خلت من رمضان، فقال( أفطر الحاجم والمحجوج))، وابن عباس شهد معه حجة الوداع، وشهد حجامته يومئذ وهو محرم صائم، فإذا كانت حجامته عليه السلام عام حجة الوداع فهي ناسخة لا محالة؛ لأنه لم يدرك بعد ذلك رمضان، حيث توفي  في ربيع الأول( ).
الجواب: أن حديث (( أفطر الحاجم..)) هو الناسخ لحديث ابن عباس.
لأن احتجامه وهو محرم صائم ليس فيه إنه كان بعد شهر رمضان الذي قال فيه ((أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم)) فقد أحرم صلى الله عليه وسلم عدة إحرامات، فاحتجامه وهو صائم لم يبين في أي الإحرامات كان، ثم لم يذكر في الحديث أنه لما احتجم لم يفطر، فليس في الحديث ما يدل على هذا، وذلك الصوم لم يكن في شهر رمضان، فإنه لم يحرم في رمضان، وإنما كان في سفر والصوم في سفر لم يكن واجباً، بل كان آخر الأمرين منه الفطر في السفر، فقد أفطر عام الفتح لما بلغ كديد، ولم يعلم بعد هذا أنه صام في السفر، فهذا مما يقوي أن إحرامه الذي احتجم فيه كان قبل فتح مكة، وحديث ((أفطر الحاجم..)) كان في فتح مكة كما سبق.
وأيضاً إذا تعارض خبران، أحدهما ناقل عن الأصل والآخر مبق على الأصل، كان الناقل هو الذي ينبغي أن يجعل ناسخاً؛ لئلا يلزم تغيير الحكم مرتين( ). 
مناقشة الجواب: ما قرره شيخ الإسلام متين كما ترى، ولكن يشكل عليه ما يلي:
اعتمد في كلامه على كونه احتجم صائماً محرماً، واللفظ الصحيح للحديث احتجم وهو صائم، واحتجم وهو محرم، وهو لفظ البخاري، وأما لفظ احتجم وهو صائم محرم فهو لفظ الترمذي، وقد استظهر الحافظ أنها خطأ من بعض الرواة، وأن الصواب وقوع كل منهما في حالة مستقلة( ).
2ـ حديث أبي سعيد الخدري (( رخص رسول الله  للصائم في الحجامة))( ). 
3ـ حديث أنس بن مالك أول ما كرهنا الحجامة للصائم أن جعفر بن أبي طالب احتجم وهو صائم، فمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: أفطر هذان، ((ثم رخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحجامة للصائم وكان أنس يحتجم وهو صائم)) ( ).
المناقشة: أنه حديث غير محفوظ( ).
4ـ حديث ثابت البناني أنه قال لأنس بن مالك: أكنتم تكرهون الحجامة للصائم على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لا، إلا من أجل الضعف"( ).
القول المختار: في هذه المسألة إشكال، لكن الذي يظهر رجحان مذهب أكثر السلف، وهو عدم التفطير؛ للأحاديث المتكاثرة المصرحة بلفظ الترخيص، وهو يكون بعد المنع، قال ابن حزم ولفظة "أرخص" لا تكون إلا بعد النهي، فصح بهذا الخبر نسخ الخبر الأول"( ) أهـ.
وإن كان الأحتياط في مسألة الحجامة متوجهاً جداً؛ لقوة ما قاله شيخ الإسلام: من أن الناقل هو الذي ينبغي أن يجعل ناسخاً دون المبقي على الأصل؛ لئلا يلزم تغير الحكم مرتين.
والخلاصة: أن التبرع بالدم يقاس على مسألة الحجامة، والذي تدل عليه الأدلة أن الحجامة لا تفطر. فكذلك التبرع بالدم.
المبحث الثاني
أخذ الدم للتحليل ونحوه 
ليس هناك دليل على إفساد الصوم بأخذ القليل من الدم، فهو ليس بمعنى الحجامة، فإن الأحاديث السابقة في الحجامة صرحت أن علة التفطير بالحجامة الضعف الذي ينتج عنها، وهذا المعنى ليس موجوداً في أخذ الدم القليل. 
والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم وأحكم.

أهم نتائج البحث

1ـ موضوع البحث المفطرات التي ظهرت في عصرنا الحديث.
2ـ الأقرب من حيث الدليل أن الجوف الذي يفطر الصائم بدخول الطعام إليه هو المعدة فقط، دون التجاويف الأخرى في البدن.
3ـ اختلف المعاصرون في (بخاخ الربو) والأقرب أنه لا يفطر.
4ـ الأقراص التي توضع تحت اللسان لعلاج الأزمات القلبية تمتص مباشرة، ولا تدخل إلى الجوف، فهي لا تفطر.
5ـ اختلف أهل العلم هل يفطر الصائم بدخول غير المغذي إلى الجوف، أو لا يحصل الفطر إلا بالمغذي، والأقرب أنه لا يفطر إلا بالمغذي فقط.
6ـ اختلف المعاصرون في المنظار المعدة، والأقرب أنه لا يفطر؛ لأسباب ذُكرت في البحث.
7ـ اختلف المعاصرون في قطرة الأنف، فذهب الأكثر إلى أنها تفطر، وذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى أنها لا تفطر، والذي يظهر لي أنها لا تفطر.
8ـ غاز الأكسجين لا يفطر، فهو هواء لا يحتوي على أي مادة تسبب الفطر.
9ـ بخاخ الأنف له حكم بخاخ الفم نفسه.
10ـ إذا كان التخدير موضعياً فلا يفطر، أما إذا كان كلياً أي أن المريض يفقد وعيه تماماً، فهذا إذا كان طوال اليوم فهو مفطر، أما إذا استيقظ المريض في أي جزءٍ من النهار فلا يفطر.
11ـ قطرة الأذن لا تفطر لعدم وجود منفذ بين الأذن والجوف.
12ـ ذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى أن قطرة العين لا تفطر، وذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى أنها تفطر، والأقرب ـ والله أعلم ـ ما ذهب إليه الأكثر أنها لا تفطر.
13ـ الحقنة العلاجية الجلدية، أو العضلية، أو الوريدية لا تفطر عند الجماهير من الفقهاء المعاصرين، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله.
14ـ الحقنة الوريدية المغذية تفطر عند أكثر أهل العلم، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله.
15ـ الدهانات، والمراهم، واللصقات العلاجية، لا تفطر.
16ـ قسطرة الشرايين لا تفطر، وهي أولى بعدم التفطير من الإبر العلاجية والوريدية.
17ـ منظار البطن لا يصل إلى المعدة، فهو لا يفطر.
18ـ الغسيل الكلوي يصاحبه غالباً مواد مغذية، أوسكرية، فهو على هذا مفطر. 
19ـ الغسول المهبلي لا يفطر، فهو لا يصل مطلقاً إلى المعدة، وليس فيه ما يسبب الفطر.
20ـ والكلام السابق ينطبق على تحاميل المهبل (اللبوس)، والمنظار المهبلي، وأصبع الفحص الطبي.
21ـ حقنة الشرج إذا كان فيها ماء، أو مواد مغذية، تمتصها الأمعاء، فهي مفطرة، لتقوي الجسم بهذه المواد التي تمتصها الأمعاء.
22ـ تحاميل الشرج لا تفطر، لأنها ليست أكلاً، ولا شرباً، ولا بمعناهما، ولا تصل إلى الجوف.
23ـ المنظار الشرجي لا يفطر، فهو لا يصل إلى المعدة، ولا يحصل للجسم به تقوي، ولا تغذي.
24ـ إدخال القثطرة، أو المنظار، أو إدخال دواء، أو محلول لغسل المثانة، أو مادة تساعد على وضوح الأشعة لا يفطر؛ إذ لا يوجد منفذ بين مسالك البول والمعدة.
25ـ التبرع بالدم يقاس على الحجامة، وفيها خلاف قوي بين أهل العلم، والأقرب من حيث الدليل عدم التفطير بالحجامة، وعليه فالتبرع بالدم لا يفطر. 
26ـ سحب الدم القليل للتحليل لا يفطر؛ لعدم وجود ما يقتضي الفطر. 

والله أعلم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*































*

----------


## مناوي

*قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَدْعُو بِدَعْوَةٍ لَيْسَ فِيهَا إثْمٌ ، ولا قَطِيعَةُ رَحِمٍ إلاَّ أَعْطَاهُ اللّهُ بِهَا إحدَى ثَلَاث : إمَّا أنْ يُعَجِلَ لَهُ دَعْوَتَهُ وإمَّا أنْ يَدَّخِرُ لَهُ وإمَّا أنْ يَكُفَّ عَنْهُ مِنَ السُّوءِ بِمِثْلِهَا. قَالُوا: إذنْ نُكْثِرُ ؟ قال: للهُ أَكْثَر . رواه احمد والحاكم وصححه وأبو يعلى والبزار والطبراني في الأوسط .

وقال القرطبي: وقال ابن عباس : كل عبد دعا استجيب له، فإن كان الذي يدعو به رزقا له في الدنيا أعطيه، وإن لم يكن رزقا له في الدنيا ذخر له

وحديث أبي سعيد الخدري وإن كان إذنا بالإجابة في إحدى ثلاث فقد دل على صحة ما تقدم من اجتناب الاعتداء المانع من الإجابة حيث قال فيه: (مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ) وزاد مسلم: (مَا لَمْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ) رواه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: لاَ يَزَالُ يُسْتَجَابُ لِلْعَبْدِ مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ. مَا لَمْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ . قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللّهِ مَا الاسْتِعْجَالُ؟ قَالَ : يَقُولُ: قَدْ دَعَوْتُ، وَقَدْ دَعَوْتُ ، فَلَمْ أَرَ يَسْتَجِيبُ لِي. فَيَسْتَحْسِرُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ ، وَيَدَعُ الدّعَاءَ

وروى البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود عن أبي هريرة أن رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : يُسْتَجَابُ لأحَدِكُمْ ما لَمْ يَعْجَلْ فَيَقُولَ: قَدْ دَعَوْتُ فَلَمْ يُسْتَجَبْ لي .

ويمنع من إجابة الدعاء أيضا أكل الحرام وما كان في معناه، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : الرّجُلُ يُطِيلُ السّفَرَ أشْعَثَ أغْبَرَ يَمُدّ يَدَهُ إلَى السّمَاءِ يَا رَبّ يَا رَبّ وَمَطْعَمُهُ حَرَامُ، وَمَشْرَبَهُ حَرَامٌ. وَمَلْبَسُهُ حَرَامٌ وَغُذِيَ بِالْحَرَامِ فَانّى يُسْتَجَابُ لِذَلِكَ . رواه مسلم والترمذي والإمام أحمد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه . وهذا استفهام على جهة الاستبعاد من قبول دعاء من هذه صفته، فإن إجابة الدعاء لا بد لها من شروط في الداعي وفي الدعاء وفي الشيء المدعو به. فمن شرط الداعي أن يكون عالما بأن لا قادر على حاجته إلا اللّه ، وأن الوسائط في قبضته ومسخرة بتسخيره ، وأن يدعو بنية صادقة وحضور قلب ، فإن اللّه لا يستجيب دعاء من قلب غافل لاه ، وأن يكون مجتنبا لأكل الحرام ، وألا يمل من الدعاء. ومن شرط المدعو فيه أن يكون من الأمور الجائزة الطلب والفعل شرعا، كما قال: (مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ) فيدخل في الإثم كل ما يأثم به من الذنوب، ويدخل في الرحم جميع حقوق المسلمين ومظالمهم 
*

----------


## مناوي

*
نصائح رمضانية مصورة :












*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------

